# 2017 Elite



## Shaft (Mar 24, 2004)

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, this would definitely support the rumors of a roller guard and split limbs. It looks nothing like what Elites typically look like. Riser looks bulky. Hmmmm.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

nicko said:


> Well, this would definitely support the rumors of a roller guard and split limbs. It looks nothing like what Elites typically look like. Riser looks bulky. Hmmmm.....


Looks like it has a little Bear mixed in huh?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like an impulse and a defiant had a quiet night together

I do like the look and the bear style grip though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

nicko said:


> Well, this would definitely support the rumors of a roller guard and split limbs. It looks nothing like what Elites typically look like. Riser looks bulky. Hmmmm.....


I thought it looked more skeletonized, but has more of a wide platform, so it'd be stiffer, etc. So far I like what I see. I just hope the cable guard has some sort of "flex".


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Looks like it has a little Bear mixed in huh?


It does. Personally, I'm not a fan of the looks of Bears. But that's me. We'll know for sure in about 30 minutes.

Maybe it's just this pic and it may not even be anything official but I don't see anything that looks like a yoke system. I've never shot a split limb bow so I don't know if that's good or not good.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ugly bow, but I bet that riser is stiff, the new grip is intriguing and split limbs are awesome. I looks super quiet and dead just sitting there - LOL.
Looking forward to the specs and reviews.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

No thanks.....


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugly but depending on specs ill prolly buy one lol


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

ready to see some specs!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep want to know specs, but if the impulse cams I for sure will have to shoot before I buy I didn't like the impulse at all


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like a hoyt and obsession had sex...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if Elite bothered to bare shaft tune this bow.
No yoke, no adjustable cable rod. Especially with split limbs. I guess you get what you get.
Then again, it may not need any cam manipulation. If the roller guard flexes , it can help with lean.

Time will tell. It just might be a bow that is guaranteed to tune.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

want to see the specs


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks ugly at first sight.
But it may look better in person.
I'm keeping my impulse

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ex-wolverine nailed it - lol.

Freaky looking riser - certainly some Bear influence coming through on this bow - don't know if that's a good thing or not.

Interested in hearing the specs as well.


----------



## shollz (Aug 5, 2008)

Facebook live stream just started for the announcement https://www.facebook.com/EliteArchery/videos/10155665261068136/


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

If Elite is following Bear then just bury them.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like a Hoyt with binary cams to me- which may not be a bad thing. If it will tune???


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Watching the live stream now. They couldn't have the person videoing this up at the front of the group?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Changed everything except the string stop that Levi designed. Hahahaha


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I need to get fbook just for ATA show


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Go to backwoods life page, much better feed


----------



## shollz (Aug 5, 2008)

nicko said:


> Watching the live stream now. They couldn't have the person videoing this up at the front of the group?


or get him a bipod for his cell phone


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I guess Buffer is elite's answer to Joe Rogan. Looks like they should've rehearsed the launch a little more though. Nothing distracts more then a choppy and unsure person telling me about a product. Defiantly some 2017 bear influence there, but it looks like TOG is at least trying to put out new things.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

New grip? Nice looking bow


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

i didnt know matt hughes was with elite? Bruce Buffer ***??


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't have sound.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

I really think they are bombing this. The reveal is for the few men that wear bedazzled jeans...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

6 new bows


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Pretty sure Buffer just read his lines for the first time this morning.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Boy that riser is ugly looking. But I'm also a weirdo who liked the waffles that mathews had for a few years. I like the risers from the Energy bows a lot better.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Options 7 looks nice. Sounds like roller is adjustable.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Pretty sure Buffer just read his lines for the first time this morning.


If u dont like it.. go play elsewhere.. why continue to pollute this thread with ur opinion of buffer...


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

looks like a pretty good lineup


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Cmon guys give some specs. I dont have FB cant find it live.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

28"-31"??????????

WTH? disappointing for us short armed dudes!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Post some pics for the non Facebook crew ! Thanks !


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

Irish66 said:


> 28"-31"??????????
> 
> WTH? disappointing for us short armed dudes!


I was thinking the same thing. I shoot 27.5


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

they have a 6 in BH bow and a 7 in BH bow..plus one that is real similar to Synergy with a roller guard IBO like 325. Also have a "rebel" i think 35 ATA split limbs 7 in BH. Thats all i could remember


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Post some specs of the 6 new ones please lol I don't do fbook


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

geriggs said:


> they have a 6 in BH bow and a 7 in BH bow..plus one that is real similar to Synergy with a roller guard IBO like 325. Also have a "rebel" i think 35 ATA split limbs 7 in BH. Thats all i could remember


Rebel sounds good,


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Best speed rating I heard was 342 at a 6" BH but maybe the bows will clock in faster than their rating. I didn't hear Buffer announce speed ratings for a few of the bows. I guess it will all appear on the Elite website soon enough.

Gotta say I'm not digging the Bear influence on these bows.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

they are alos releasing a premium arrow line .001 straightness and i saw a glimpse of a new CBE hunting sight.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Like the new handles... anybody hear about grip changes? Looked different to me...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

tsilvers said:


> If u dont like it.. go play elsewhere.. why continue to pollute this thread with ur opinion of buffer...


Pretty sure I am not trolling here, just giving my view of the launch of the 2017 Elites which is what this thread is about. I have about 10 years of posts to back up that I do not come to just bash.
Now to the bows. Like the new 7075 aluminum, although not sure of the bear-like look. New grip should be nice. The pro-kote is gone which should be an improvement. The cams confuse me; they look fairly aggressive yet the speed on the 6in brace is slower (granted only 1fps) slower than last year's bows. 
Good options for the buyer and if they have less of a hump at the back end than last year's impulse series they may sell a few more here in Iowa. They dropped off a bit in sales at the two largest dealers here in the state. Maybe this distinct look will help them generate sales.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Roller guard is adjustable to tweek lateral loading... should be better than the old rod...


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

the new option and revel looks great! might make me actually consider an elite!


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

option 7 332 IBO 7 IN BH 32 ATA split limb


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Flagships, Split limbs, LTS Roller.
Option 6. 4.3lbs. 32" ATA. 6" BH. 342 FPS.
Option 7. Same specs, just 332 FPS. 
Revol. 35" ATA. 4.4lbs. 7" BH. Didn't Catch Speed

Also have the Tempo, which is pretty much a inch longer Synergy. Solid limbs, etc. 
Emerge - womens bows. Didn't catch specs
Impression - Youth bow. Didn't catch specs.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

i guess its not Rebel its Revol...i couldnt understand him


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

nicko said:


> Best speed rating I heard was 342 at a 6" BH but maybe the bows will clock in faster than their rating. I didn't hear Buffer announce speed ratings for a few of the bows. I guess it will all appear on the Elite website soon enough.
> 
> Gotta say I'm not digging the Bear influence on these bows.


not to happy so far myself. 27" draw guys got screwed LOL


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

they are also now doing Mossy oak BU country and Mountain camo options for bows.


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

Still heavy..


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Did the mention anything about new Camo patterns? Was really hoping for a Fusion pattern! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

What ATA is the Option 7? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Whatever happened to just putting the dam bows on there website???


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

32 i think, no fusion but two new MO camo options


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

mmiela said:


> What ATA is the Option 7?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


32"


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

enkriss said:


> Whatever happened to just putting the dam bows on there website???


agreed, they have some glimpses on their FB page


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)




----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Elite should be 100% ashamed of that production and unveiling. What a joke. Just mad that I waited for them to release their crap. Oh well now I can Procede with my new Mathews, hyperedge or possibly xpression 3d. Choices choices.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

pasc43 said:


> Still heavy..


Not compared to a lot on the market!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

trucker3573 said:


> Elite should be 100% ashamed of that production and unveiling. What a joke. Just mad that I waited for them to release their crap. Oh well now I can Procede with my new Mathews, hyperedge or possibly xpression 3d. Choices choices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You sound like a broken record


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Was there a 35 ata bow in the mix?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think option 6 looks really good, I'm liking the split limbs


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

trucker3573 said:


> Elite should be 100% ashamed of that production and unveiling. What a joke. Just mad that I waited for them to release their crap. Oh well now I can Procede with my new Mathews, hyperedge or possibly xpression 3d. Choices choices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Please procede...


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> Elite should be 100% ashamed of that production and unveiling. What a joke. Just mad that I waited for them to release their crap. Oh well now I can Procede with my new Mathews, hyperedge or possibly xpression 3d. Choices choices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good luck on your travels, Don't forget to write !


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> Was there a 35 ata bow in the mix?


Yes. The Revol. 7" BH. Didn't catch a speed. Assuming around 330, from the sounds of the Option 7.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Was there a 35 ata bow in the mix?


Revel was 35ata...starts shipping in 2020...


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

man, i was hoping they would get the speed of the 7" brace in the 335-345 range.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

32" ATA on the Option 7. 

Go to the elite archery twitter page and you'll see them all. Not sure why they aren't on the website yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Yes. The Revol. 7" BH. Didn't catch a speed. Assuming around 330, from the sounds of the Option 7.


Ahh.. thought revol was 32... thx


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Killratio said:


> Revel was 35ata...starts shipping in 2020...


Or May 2017. Close enough.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Obviously the distance to Matt holding the bow was a little far away but I thought the bright one with split limbs looked nice and could be a good 3d choice.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the option 6, really like the black limbs reverse AT scheme. Going to be sharp. 

Did anyone catch if they in fact have done away with the Pro-Crap and went to anodized components?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

V-TRAIN said:


> man, i was hoping they would get the speed of the 7" brace in the 335-345 range.


Hard to get that speed out of any 7 brace bow unless u have pretty aggressive draw force curves that ramp up and dump off quick... be interesting to see what these bows feel like


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)




----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

New slick tricks too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like the classic Elite grip appears to be gone.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Not happy...no targrt bow. And these things are not the greatest looking..kinda meh


----------



## Schmidty78 (Apr 11, 2016)

Are they going to offer a roller retrofit for their existing line?


----------



## Tioderory (Sep 30, 2015)

Elite Tempo.
34 ATA
325 IBO
brace 7 1/4


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Grip looks good.....


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Tempo is similar in specs to the Synergy.
Revol is a split limb, roller guard Energy 35, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Schmidty78 said:


> Are they going to offer a roller retrofit for their existing line?


Doubt it, They are moving forward I guess.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

So is it me or did they just take technology that other companies have been using for years and build a bow? Is there something innovative about these that I'm missing?


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like to me the Revol is the target bow this year...35 ATA, 7" BH, haven't seen a speed yet.



BowHuntnKY said:


> Not happy...no targrt bow. And these things are not the greatest looking..kinda meh


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

There were photos of what looks like a 35 with the roller guards, it definitely wasn't one of the new bows. I'd say it's no more than taking out the cable guard rod and inserting the new roller guard rod. Could be wrong though...



Irish66 said:


> Doubt it, They are moving forward I guess.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

skiisme753 said:


> Tempo is similar in specs to the Synergy.
> Revol is a split limb, roller guard Energy 35, which is not a bad thing.


Those will be shooters!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Pretty sure Buffer just read his lines for the first time this morning.


Yep and I bet a lot of PSE people just about crapped their pants when he announced the new bow as the Revolve.

Not bashing the Elite just their choice of announcers.


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

jgss2 said:


> So is it me or did they just take technology that other companies have been using for years and build a bow? Is there something innovative about these that I'm missing?


They had pro wrasslers introduce them to us, no one has ever done that

It was Painful to watch


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I think that was a very lame launch , terrible , the bows look good can't pass judgement till we shoot them . The revol not being shipped till may kills it for me . They push back the launch from October till January and still are not ready , i wonder how much the price went up ?


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

it does not look like the roller guard will flex. looks like you can move it in our out but we still gotta have it far enough out to prevent vane clearance and with the slide not moving back with the cables there will be more tourque on the cams than previsouly if the roller guard does not flex. does anyone know if there is flex in that thing?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What are the specs on the revol and emerge?


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

aricpayne said:


> There were photos of what looks like a 35 with the roller guards, it definitely wasn't one of the new bows. I'd say it's no more than taking out the cable guard rod and inserting the new roller guard rod. Could be wrong though...


It would be sweet if that the case


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

enkriss said:


> What are the specs on the revol and emerge?


Not fast enough for alligator arms LOL


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

Irish66 said:


> It would be sweet if that the case


I'm wrong...here's a photo...unless they have different setups for each bow.


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

They are billing the Tempo as their affordable bow - wonder how much it will retail for.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

The revol looks interesting to me. I didn't hear the specs but it reminds me somewhat of an obsession. 

Not wild about roller guards but having the lateral adjustments looks like it would help.

Hate the look of the yellow in the above picture.

When it's available I want to shoot it and see if it's enough to have me retire the Pure.


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> I think that was a very lame launch , terrible , the bows look good can't pass judgement till we shoot them . The revol not being shipped till may kills it for me . They push back the launch from October till January and still are not ready , i wonder how much the price went up ?


I've seen worse... A couple of years ago a certain company strapped there new flagship model on the back of a Harley and drove in... That was lame...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

enkriss said:


> What are the specs on the revol and emerge?


Revol 35" ATA, 7" BH, 50-80lbs, 28-31" draw length, 333 IBO


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

aricpayne said:


> Revol 35" ATA, 7" BH, 50-80lbs, 28-31" draw length, 333 IBO


Thanks....


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Roller guard does not flex and you can't retrofit to an older Elite. Attaches in a completely different way than the cable slide.


----------



## Bpipe95 (Jan 9, 2017)

Schmidty78 said:


> Are they going to offer a roller retrofit for their existing line?


I was wondering this as well.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

jgss2 said:


> So is it me or did they just take technology that other companies have been using for years and build a bow? Is there something innovative about these that I'm missing?


I get what you're saying. But, to play the devils advocate, who hasn't used other companies technology? We've reached a peak. Companies snow-ball off each other.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Irish66 said:


> not to happy so far myself. 27" draw guys got screwed LOL


Buy a women's or youth model.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I get what you're saying. But, to play the devils advocate, who hasn't used other companies technology? We've reached a peak. Companies snow-ball off each other.


No doubt. I guess they way they made us wait and acted so secretly about the "big" announcement on Jan 10th I just expected more. You're definitely right about a peak. Don't know where there is to go from where we are today with bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

All you short draw people...calm down...lol


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

aricpayne said:


> All you short draw people...calm down...lol
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Got Lighter. I want one.


----------



## Schmidty78 (Apr 11, 2016)

aricpayne said:


> I'm wrong...here's a photo...unless they have different setups for each bow.
> 
> It looked like some of them were more rounded and longer, maybe that's just the view from the side


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Hate to say it but i like the tempo the best lol


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Whats the dofference between impression and emerge specs look exactly the same on the chart


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the specs on the tempo 73/4 brace 325 fps good ATA length could be a shooter for sure !


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Perfect hunting rig for sure. 



Doebuster said:


> I like the specs on the tempo 73/4 brace 325 fps good ATA length could be a shooter for sure !


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

Big changes. All I was really hoping for was a new coating on the cams (and other metal) that didn't chip so easily. Any mention of that?


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

A nice option would have been to just put a roller guard on the Energy 32...
or 
The Energy 32 with the roller guard and split limbs.

Overall, until I shoot the new line, I cant see giving up my Elite Energy 32 and 2007 Bowtech Tribute. These are 2 bows that are very hard to beat.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll have to shoot the tempo


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

aricpayne said:


>


should have known... Buffer read it wrong or I heard it wrong lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Will they sell me an upgrade kit to turn my e35 into a tempo???


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Will they sell me an upgrade kit to turn my e35 into a tempo???


Releasing an entire new line of bows requires a huge investment that has to be paid back by new bow sales. I doubt that upgrading earlier models supports such a business case. I don't think it would be fair to expect it at least.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been kicking around the idea of replacing my E35. Definitely like the looks and specs of the Revovle. I will have to shoot one this summer. I also have been wanting to shoot the PSE evolve 35. Any of you guys shot the PSE? If so how did you like it?


----------



## Daniel.Scott (Aug 10, 2014)

What's the advantage of a split limb without some sort of yoke system to tune it?


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

lee31 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of replacing my E35. Definitely like the looks and specs of the Revovle. I will have to shoot one this summer. I also have been wanting to shoot the PSE evolve 35. Any of you guys shot the PSE? If so how did you like it?


Everyone i know has been raving about the Evolve series, especially on AT. It gets great reviews. i want one pretty bad


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

geriggs said:


> Everyone i know has been raving about the Evolve series, especially on AT. It gets great reviews. i want one pretty bad


Gonna have to drive to the PSE dealer some weekend and shoot one.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

NY-ARCHER said:


> A nice option would have been to just put a roller guard on the Energy 32...
> or
> The Energy 32 with the roller guard and split limbs.
> 
> Overall, until I shoot the new line, I cant see giving up my Elite Energy 32 and 2007 Bowtech Tribute. These are 2 bows that are very hard to beat.


I think the Option 7 is basically an E32 with split limbs and roller guard isn't it?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The Tempo sure is looking good.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am just not feeling it......


----------



## bruteforce36 (Jan 8, 2012)

lee31 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of replacing my E35. Definitely like the looks and specs of the Revovle. I will have to shoot one this summer. I also have been wanting to shoot the PSE evolve 35. Any of you guys shot the PSE? If so how did you like it?


Evolve series is probably the best bow i shot this winter. Ive shot the reign, evolve, centergy, obsession 6, halon 32, and a few hoyt defiants. In my opinion the evolve was the nicest followed closely by the reign.


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

Doebuster said:


> I like the specs on the tempo 73/4 brace 325 fps good ATA length could be a shooter for sure !


Looks like they goofed up somewhere. The specs released on Facebook say 7 1/4" brace height.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wind Gypsy said:


> Looks like they goofed up somewhere. The specs released on Facebook say 7 1/4" brace height.


Hope it's 7 3/4,. If it's 1/4 that goes off list


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the looks of the new grip too. Looks like a solid lineup. I'm sure they'll be good smooth shooting bows. People are always gonna ***** and moan about something like speed. But I've never had issues with penetration shooting an Elite. Heck my buddies shoots a Creed xs with a 26.5 inch draw and he kills deer deader than dirt. He never has had a penetration issue. Seems like it doesn't matter what brand someone always has to bash. I don't care what you shoot as long as your shooting. All bows nowadays are awesome pick what fits you best and quit knocking everyone else's choice.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

You guys are mentioning the announcer was Buffer. Do you mean Michael Buffer the ring announcer guy? If so, Elite really took a classless way to introduce the new bows. No wonder Levi ran...


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

bruteforce36 said:


> Evolve series is probably the best bow i shot this winter. Ive shot the reign, evolve, centergy, obsession 6, halon 32, and a few hoyt defiants. In my opinion the evolve was the nicest followed closely by the reign.


Sweet I'll definitely have to shoot one. I definitely want to shoot the new Elite Revolve too but sounds like I'll be waiting a while. Which is no big deal


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Who really cares about the announcer?? 

I'm more interested in shooting the bows! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Is it me or the riser of the revol is ugly.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can anyone verify if the Revol goes down to a 27.5" draw?


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Just watched the video on Facebook of Eric Griggs explaining all the new features of the Option bows and they seem very intriguing. They look much nicer in person too.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

The Elite website has been updated. I don't see any Mossy Oak camo options, but they have Hardwoods Brown and Olive Green for solid colors.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

kuntry4571 said:


> Can anyone verify if the Revol goes down to a 27.5" draw?


Elite website shows the Revol going down to 26" for draw length.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where are the *target *bows?


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

dcopher said:


> Elite website shows the Revol going down to 26" for draw length.


Ok, is this the bow thats not going to be ready until May or is that a different bow?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

kuntry4571 said:


> Ok, is this the bow thats not going to be ready until May or is that a different bow?


Revol will ship in May they stated. It was the only bow they mentioned that with.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

luciogod said:


> Is it me or the riser of the revol is ugly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I agree i like the option 6 an 7 design tho

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> You guys are mentioning the announcer was Buffer. Do you mean Michael Buffer the ring announcer guy? If so, Elite really took a classless way to introduce the new bows. No wonder Levi ran...


Bruce Buffer yes UFC announcer........ Must be bc MMA is exploding with popularity. Horrible presentation though. They must have pulled him directly out of bed and said "here read this" lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Quick look - need time to digest but overall a solid lineup - some good some bad. A bit disappointed in advertised performance. Like some others I was hoping they'd have something in the 7" BH that did 340+ but that said, I know that in some cases the e32 was performing well above advertised numbers so we'll have to wait and see what folks like Shane actually can get out of some of them. Like the split limbs. Like the roller but not the fact that it's fixed. Hated the fixed rollers from Hoyt from a few years ago (torque monsters)- they moved to flex. Wish elite would have done flex roller rather than adjustable fixed. Riser looks a bit wild but I'm assuming performs well. Grip is good. Will be interesting to hear input from folks who actually get their hands on the bows.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Predator said:


> Quick look - need time to digest but overall a solid lineup - some good some bad. A bit disappointed in advertised performance. Like some others I was hoping they'd have something in the 7" BH that did 340+ but that said, I know that in some cases the e32 was performing well above advertised numbers so we'll have to wait and see what folks like Shane actually can get out of some of them. Like the split limbs. Like the roller but not the fact that it's fixed. Hated the fixed rollers from Hoyt from a few years ago (torque monsters)- they moved to flex. Wish elite would have done flex roller rather than adjustable fixed. Riser looks a bit wild but I'm assuming performs well. Grip is good. Will be interesting to hear input from folks who actually get their hands on the bows.


a lot for us Elite guys to take in for sure. Not oppose to change, Shane will let us know like you said.


----------



## KyleJ73 (Nov 11, 2016)

My opinion, the presentation left a little to be desired but I think the new lineup is pretty interesting. Their website still shows the Victory/37, Impulse 31/34 and and E35 as current bows. I'd like to shoot the Tempo, but I can't see spending the money to replace my Synergy just to get a roller guard. The Option 7 is definitely going to be on my 'to shoot' list before I order a CD34 though.


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

I like them

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

no words needed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't read thru 5 pages but damn they couldn't think of a better name than option. Lol


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The presentation and their use of Michael Buffer is a non factor for me. Could you imagine somebody saying "I really like these new elites but I just can't get past that Michael Buffer thing at the ATA reveal. I just can't bring myself to buy their bows now."


----------



## Bojangles13 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bring back THE ANSWER! Nothing I see here that would justify replacing my Synergy, but man I wish I would have never sold my Answer. That Tempo has me intrigued.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Irish66 said:


> Bruce Buffer yes UFC announcer........ Must be bc MMA is exploding with popularity. Horrible presentation though. They must have pulled him directly out of bed and said "here read this" lol


Damn, that is even worse...lol!


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

1299 msrp for the option


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

nicko said:


> The presentation and their use of Michael Buffer is a non factor for me. Could you imagine somebody saying "I really like these new elites but I just can't get past that Michael Buffer thing at the ATA reveal. I just can't bring myself to buy their bows now."


I think your GT just went up in value. 2017 marks the year Elite moved away from the Elite of old.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

All of these opinions without even seeing the bows yet. Typical release day drivel.
I watched the LAS video, while not what I'd consider a "review", it does highlight the bow nicely.
I look forward to trying them….


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mathias said:


> All of these opinions without even seeing the bows yet. Typical release day drivel.
> I watched the LAS video, while not what I'd consider a "review", it does highlight the bow nicely.
> I look forward to trying them….


Me too on the vid. but the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$? dang


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I must have missed the price….what is MSRP?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

attackone said:


> 1299 msrp for the option


They are insane


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

where are those prices posted?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I guess the revol doesn't even need the new roller guard, nice option to have tho.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> I guess the revol doesn't even need the new roller guard, nice option to have tho.


lolol


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bighunterguy said:


> no words needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i'm starting to think this is why Pete leave elite?


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

bowtech2006 said:


> I guess the revol doesn't even need the new roller guard, nice option to have tho.


Bhahahahaha


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> I guess the revol doesn't even need the new roller guard, nice option to have tho.


Ha. I noticed that too.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

$1399.00 for the revol.
That's too much. Sorry.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> $1399.00 for the revol.
> That's too much. Sorry.


If that is true......they are insane......


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

where are these MSRP price is posted??


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Goneoutdoors said:


> where are these MSRP price is posted??


*OFFICIAL* 2017 ATA Coverage VIDEOS! there is a video with reo


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

attackone said:


> 1299 msrp for the option


 This true?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> $1399.00 for the revol.
> That's too much. Sorry.


Holy crap. I won't be buying a new Elite. I'll shoot one and if I like it I'll buy one off the classifieds


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bojangles13 said:


> Bring back THE ANSWER! Nothing I see here that would justify replacing my Synergy, but man I wish I would have never sold my Answer. That Tempo has me intrigued.


agreed. I have kept mine and put a bent cable slide on it. I am confident that the bent cable slide works better than a fixed roller, but will cause eventual wear in the strings.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Goneoutdoors said:


> where are these MSRP price is posted??


Reo Wilde stated the MSRP's in the video.
1299.00 for the 6 
and 1399 for the revol.
I'm sure dealers will shave SOME of that but I'll bet you will need to lay down 1100.00 to 1200.00 minimum.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

attackone said:


> 1299 msrp for the option


I'm Out.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

archer58 in pa said:


> $1399.00 for the revol.
> That's too much. Sorry.


Ouch!!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I'm Out.


And I am as well.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

KyleJ73 said:


> My opinion, the presentation left a little to be desired but I think the new lineup is pretty interesting. Their website still shows the Victory/37, Impulse 31/34 and and E35 as current bows. I'd like to shoot the Tempo, but I can't see spending the money to replace my Synergy just to get a roller guard. The Option 7 is definitely going to be on my 'to shoot' list before I order a CD34 though.


E35 is missing from their 2017 catalog, perhaps a last minute decision to keep in the lineup?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I look at the new bows each year, and think well they still haven't topped the specs from my 2011 Invasion, not in a hunting bow anyway!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't see a $400 markup from last year. Sorry.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

SFTL-1 said:


> E35 is missing from their 2017 catalog, perhaps a last minute decision to keep in the lineup?


still on the site


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

They've really shot themselves in the foot if these prices are true. That's just flat out ridiculous.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm going to take a close look at the Option 6 & 7.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

They are crazy with that price increase, I think their head has swelled a bit too much


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

I was anxious to see what they came up with for 17 and was hoping for a more classic Elite like bow. From an aesthetic aspect IMHO the Tempo has decent lines, the rest not so much. Like many have stated a non flexing roller guard? I guess time will tell if being fixed/adjustable is a valid option. Vgrip, gone? The Tempo appears to have the classic Elite style grip and the other bows appear to have some type of a Vgrip/sideplate hybrid grip. Seems to me with the exit of key personnel everyone new got to put their stamp on this years bows with the exception of the Tempo being a carryover. Their price points are also ridiculously high.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

If those MSRP prices are true, then my 6 year journey as an Elite fanboy has ended. I'll stick with my Prime Ion.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

............... I knew that investing in (5) GT500s would pay off in the future! 


If you are looking to purchase a GT500 (in pristine condition) I will be selling them at Barrett-Jackson. Bidding starts at $5,000 each. LOL!


----------



## robertsonr (Dec 17, 2009)

Dealers is this true on prices


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't get why they are not releasing a new target bow with all the new tech they are introducing...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

What coating is on the cams,


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just shot the option 7, came in really heavy on the draw (over 75lb) but it pull and hold awesome. Not as much valley but still plenty, quiet and fast, and the hump of the impulse is gone. Overall excellent bow and that is coming from a Hoyt lover. Not sure on prices but those do seem really high.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Daniel.Scott said:


> What's the advantage of a split limb without some sort of yoke system to tune it?


Bigger cams, and more pre-load in the limbs.


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> What coating is on the cams,


I don't know this to be true or not, but I'm optimistic that they switched the coatings on the cams to something more durable. Maybe the Rhinodize. Looking at the bows on the website, they show the Rhinodize logo and nothing about Cerakote, and also the Elite branded QAD HDX rests on the site appear to have a new finish. Fingers crossed. I love my Elites, but I'm tired of my cams flaking when I look at them wrong.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> Reo Wilde stated the MSRP's in the video.
> 1299.00 for the 6
> and 1399 for the revol.
> I'm sure dealers will shave SOME of that but I'll bet you will need to lay down 1100.00 to 1200.00 minimum.


I can get a halon 32 for a couple hundred less, not that I'll spend for that either. I'll happily stick with my Synergy based on what i see. Not bashing but not worth switching in my opinion either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just shot the option 7, came in really heavy on the draw (over 75lb) but it pull and hold awesome. Not as much valley but still plenty, quiet and fast, and the hump of the impulse is gone. Overall excellent bow and that is coming from a Hoyt lover. Not sure on prices but those do seem really high.


Thanks, an opinion I can trust.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Price outrageous but i like the looks of the new grip it looks allt like the vgrip i love with addition of sideplates.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

labonte.r said:


> Price outrageous but i like the looks of the new grip it looks allt like the vgrip i love with addition of sideplates.


That's the way I see it, maybe a little more relief for index finger.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Those prices r crazy ! 25 -30% increase in prices in one year good luck !


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I was hoping for a price drop after Levi left. LOL!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Mallardbreath said:


> I was hoping for a price drop after Levi left. LOL!


That's a good one!


----------



## KyleJ73 (Nov 11, 2016)

Has anyone seen or heard MSRP on the Tempo yet?


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

archer58 in pa said:


> Reo Wilde stated the MSRP's in the video.
> 1299.00 for the 6
> and 1399 for the revol.
> I'm sure dealers will shave SOME of that but I'll bet you will need to lay down 1100.00 to 1200.00 minimum.


Wow seriously?
I'm an elite fan, but not this year I guess.
I think I would pick up an Xpedition Denali or xcursion before any of those bows..

I'm sure some people are quite happy with this release, but I don't feel it..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like the E35 will be the last Elite for me. None of the new bows impress me...looks nor specs. Sure as hell not paying that price.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

bowhuntermitch said:


> They've really shot themselves in the foot if these prices are true. That's just flat out ridiculous.


going to make it hard for some of us dealers to move these bows at the price points all these companies are coming up with.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

Etheis said:


> going to make it hard for some of us dealers to move these bows at the price points all these companies are coming up with.


For sure!
I guess people will look for used bows even more.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Price just made my decision.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

holy smokes...if that is the price I may be out also.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just shot the option 7, came in really heavy on the draw (over 75lb) but it pull and hold awesome. Not as much valley but still plenty, quiet and fast, and the hump of the impulse is gone. Overall excellent bow and that is coming from a Hoyt lover. Not sure on prices but those do seem really high.


any notice on if the cams are jumpy or not? Another person I talked to that shot the Option 7 said the cams were too jumpy for him.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Cams are not jumpy at all that. While not that signature Elite valley they were far from jumpy. I would say they were a lot like the Hoyt's DFX cam.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> Reo Wilde stated the MSRP's in the video.
> 1299.00 for the 6
> and 1399 for the revol.
> I'm sure dealers will shave SOME of that but I'll bet you will need to lay down 1100.00 to 1200.00 minimum.


That cant be right lancaster has the 2017 v37 for $1199 rhinodized. Gotta be cheaper than that!


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> Cams are not jumpy at all that. While not that signature Elite valley they were far from jumpy. I would say they were a lot like the Hoyt's DFX cam.


Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

enkriss said:


> That cant be right lancaster has the 2017 v37 for $1199 rhinodized. Gotta be cheaper than that!


Probably because the riser is 7075 aluminum.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Probably because the riser is 7075 aluminum.


Ok.... that is ridiculous...$1399 or whatever it was is absurd...lol...they can keep it!


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't stand that the name of the bow is painted on the limbs. It's like a NASCAR bow now, LCR or whatever, the bow name everywhere. Wish they would stop that shiz


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Ok.... that is ridiculous...$1399 or whatever it was is absurd...lol...they can keep it!


Oh, I agree, but I am sure that is Elite's explanation. Sad thing is, folks will drop that kind of coin. I'll wait until they are half off in the classifieds. 

Where's Karbon at...lol!


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Won't be buying one at those prices. And the sad part is I won't even look at them in the classifieds since they no longer have a transferable warranty. 

Kind of like their trad bow wanted one until I saw 1300 smackers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

Performance is what matters to me. I wanna shoot one and take it from there.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

mmiela said:


> Won't be buying one at those prices. And the sad part is I won't even look at them in the classifieds since they no longer have a transferable warranty.
> 
> Kind of like their trad bow wanted one until I saw 1300 smackers.
> 
> ...


What bow company does have transferable warranty?


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I was hoping for a Carbon bow but that will come next year and will probably cost $1999.
None of these really interest me - any word on the 2017 E35? New Coated cams, upgraded slide?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Done Right said:


> What bow company does have transferable warranty?


Athens


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I will say that fixed roller (I know it's adjustable but it's fixed) brings back nightmares of trying to get a rt tear out of the Airborne series. I won't pay that much for a bow if Samantha came with it!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Big departure from Elites normal design. 

At those prices I'll pass. Seems kinda like they are a little "big for their britches".


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

enkriss said:


> That cant be right lancaster has the 2017 v37 for $1199 rhinodized. Gotta be cheaper than that!


Watch the video with Reo. He states the prices.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Done Right said:


> What bow company does have transferable warranty?


Up until today Elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Failure 2 years in a row. He only bow in that mess that interest me is the Tempo. Geuss i will be picking up another E35 or Synergy in the classifieds as my son now has my E35. The woman/youth bows look like a spirit with a roller.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

Done Right said:


> What bow company does have transferable warranty?


Obsession used too they just changed theirs as well as elite did a few months back

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Perry24 said:


> Probably because the riser is 7075 aluminum.


7075 is expensive


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Where are the *target *bows?


Thays what i said!.. not happy


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

labonte.r said:


> Price outrageous but i like the looks of the new grip it looks allt like the vgrip i love with addition of sideplates.


I shot it...i dont think its at all like the v grip...i did notmcare for it.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I shot it...i dont think its at all like the v grip...i did notmcare for it.


Darn that stinks


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

Done Right said:


> Yep that leaves no bow company with transferable warranty.So when we buy used you just have to take that chance


Yes ive bought a few used an never had problems that i couldnt fix myself especially on here

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Cams are not jumpy at all that. While not that signature Elite valley they were far from jumpy. I would say they were a lot like the Hoyt's DFX cam.


Thats a pretty good comparison...theres less valley...no real hump and dump.

The revolve is only 75% max let off.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Done Right said:


> Yep that leaves no bow company with transferable warranty.So when we buy used you just have to take that chance


Athens still does.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

MAD 6 said:


> I was hoping for a Carbon bow but that will come next year and will probably cost $1999.
> None of these really interest me - any word on the 2017 E35? New Coated cams, upgraded slide?


2017 E35 looks the same as 2016. I don't think they changed anything base on their website.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sour on the whole thing. I know Elite isn't the same company as it was in the beginning, but this vast departure from the branding and design that made them appealing is a real turn-off. It's like they simply looked at the rest of the market and slapped together some lame copy. Then the over the top marketing and unveiling, the lackluster product, its not the same company anymore. 

Some will argue with me, tell me I'm stupid as I've yet to shoot the bows, but I can assure you they won't blow mine or anyone else's mind. And to think, you get to pay an extra $200-300 for the chance to own one.

Bummer.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I won't be buying an Elite. Bottom line, these prices are beyond atrocious. 

The worst part is what will happen to their dealers. With the crazy minimum orders and if these don't sell..there will be a huge meltdown. I just don't see these bows selling at $1299.00. Beyond a slap in the face.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> I won't be buying an Elite. Bottom line, these prices are beyond atrocious.
> 
> The worst part is what will happen to their dealers. With the crazy minimum orders and if these don't sell..there will be a huge meltdown. I just don't see these bows selling at $1299.00. Beyond a slap in the face.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Some other bows like hoyt mathews an prime also have a $1100 or 1200 price an have been selling personally if i like the new elite ill buy it but i have an e32 now an would have to compare them

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

devinrauch said:


> Some other bows like hoyt mathews an prime also have a $1100 or 1200 price an have been selling personally if i like the new elite ill buy it but i have an e32 now an would have to compare them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That's not an accurate statement. The only Hoyt hunting bow over 1100 is the Carbon line and you can find those for 1150 to 1200 easy in the Midwest. The aluminum bows can be found for 800 to 900 depending on the area. These Elites are not carbon, I agree with those saying they are over priced for an aluminum bow.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

kuntry4571 said:


> That's not an accurate statement. The only Hoyt hunting bow over 1100 is the Carbon line and you can find those for 1150 to 1200 easy in the Midwest. The aluminum bows can be found for 800 to 900 depending on the area. These Elites are not carbon, I agree with those saying they are over priced for an aluminum bow.


At my dealer all 3 of the bows listed are $1150 i believe obviously the will vary 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

devinrauch said:


> At my dealer all 3 of the bows listed are $1150 i believe obviously the will vary
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I doubt very seriously there is a Hoyt dealer out there trying to sell a aluminum 2017 Pro Defiant for 1150. What dealer is it? Not trying to be a jerk but aluminum Hoyts are not selling for 1150 anywhere.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

kuntry4571 said:


> I doubt very seriously there is a Hoyt dealer out there trying to sell a aluminum 2017 Pro Defiant for 1150. What dealer is it? Not trying to be a jerk but aluminum Hoyts are not selling for 1150 anywhere.


Its mjc archery an i was told thats what they were listed for actually let me ask my one buddy he works their ill see 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

devinrauch said:


> Its mjc archery an i was told thats what they were listed for actually let me ask my one buddy he works their ill see
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's no biggie bud, if someone there at the shop quoted you 1150 it was probably for a Carbon bow. Im guessing if you call and talk to someone at the shop a 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant will run you between 850 and 900 with the 34 and Turbo being 50 bucks more.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I do think elite management is out of touch if they think they can charge those kind of prices on bows using dated (but still effective) technology that has become commoditized (lots of other players offering VERY similar products) along with dumping the transferable warranty, a late release (many have already gone other directions) and no Levi to sell the brand (yes they have other shooter on staff but nobody outside of us AT geeks knows who they are). I suspect the bows are decent bows but I agree with somone above who suggested elite has gotten too big for their britches. It will be interesting to see where this company goes over the coming years but there may be reason for concern depending on how 2017 plays out.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

kuntry4571 said:


> It's no biggie bud, if someone there at the shop quoted you 1150 it was probably for a Carbon bow. Im guessing if you call and talk to someone at the shop a 2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant will run you between 850 and 900 with the 34 and Turbo being 50 bucks more.


I know for sure the halon 32 an prime centergy are $1099 after tax your looking cloes to 1200 the hoyt im not sure on tho probably about the same

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am about as loyal as it gets but I don't know what I am going to do . I will keep my current Elites and start buying used elites 
Everyone wanted Elite to change to split limbs, roller guards and all that but this is what happens when you increase costs BUT this is way over what I am willing to shell out for a new bow. 
This is exactly why Pete left, he was about hunting and simplicity imo


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> 7075 is expensive



You beat me to it, Rodney.
The 7075 construction, alone, is the main reason for the price hike.
If given the choice, I would pay more for 7075 every time !


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Love my Elite Hunter but a little dissappointed, especially with the price! Looking at shooting a couple Hoyts as I just can't get use to the bulky Mathews Halon (great bow, not for me). I think Elite has gotten a little too big for their britches. When I first heard of Elite, it was a NY based company that kept archery simple. I wonder if the non-transferable warranty thing applies to bows prior to 2017?


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> I guess the revol doesn't even need the new roller guard, nice option to have tho.



I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

PSE has been using 7075 for a number of years now yet their prices are significantly lower. Sorry but 7075 does NOT justify these prices.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

So elite basically released Mathews halon32s and a halon x? Lol only difference is the Mathews have the yolks and top hats to help with cam lean and the elites are 6-7 oz lighter. 

Double riser cage-halon✔
Split limb-halon✔
Roller guard✔
32"-halon 32✔
35"-halon x✔




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

What do I need 7075 alumninum for in 32" ATA hunting bow?


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Come on guys, I was really hoping you would love this new line. I think they look great and all you guys should get at least one.

Cause I was hoping you Elite guys would dump an E32 cause I was looking to pick one up after the release.

:mg:


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

straightedge123 said:


> Come on guys, I was really hoping you would love this new line. I think they look great and all you guys should get at least one.
> 
> Cause I was hoping you Elite guys would dump an E32 cause I was looking to pick one up after the release.
> 
> :mg:


I might be dumping my e32 lol but i have to shoot the new one first haha

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

Those prices will not help things. I love elite bows and have owned many but I will not be buying new this year. And that is saying a lot coming from me with my compulsive bow buying disorder. On a side note...is Pete Crawford gone as well? If so does anybody know why?


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very disappointed with no new target bow


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> Very disappointed with no new target bow


I would not even want to know what a "target option" would cost...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ummm... I dont know about these limb pads. Those stops look awfully close to missing them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

kuntry4571 said:


> I doubt very seriously there is a Hoyt dealer out there trying to sell a aluminum 2017 Pro Defiant for 1150. What dealer is it? Not trying to be a jerk but aluminum Hoyts are not selling for 1150 anywhere.


Just bought a pro defiant 34 TODAY and it was $1100 plus tax, and I had to think long and hard about it, the new Elites arrived when I got here and man did they shoot and hold well, but I sure wouldn't be paying close to $1300 for one. I know here in Iowa the prices are usually MSRP. I think MAP might be closer to $1000 though. The Scheels by me sells a ton of them but not sure at that price.


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just bought a pro defiant 34 TODAY and it was $1100 plus tax, and I had to think long and hard about it, the new Elites arrived when I got here and man did they shoot and hold well, but I sure wouldn't be paying close to $1300 for one. I know here in Iowa the prices are usually MSRP. I think MAP might be closer to $1000 though. The Scheels by me sells a ton of them but not sure at that price.


I can't believe the prices are that high in Iowa, wow. I guess we are spoiled in MO, IL and KY.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Ummm... I dont know about these limb pads. Those stops look awfully close to missing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure they have been tested and retested. I swear some of you guys must think 10 year old kids engineer bows. I think the line is pretty solid except for the price.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

lee31 said:


> I'm sure they have been tested and retested. I swear some of you guys must think 10 year old kids engineer bows. I think the line is pretty solid except for the price.


Some of the fubars these companies make a 10 year old would do a better job!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ding ding...Winner!!

Bow companies are pricing the mom and pop out of business...Sad



whack n stack said:


> I won't be buying an Elite. Bottom line, these prices are beyond atrocious.
> 
> The worst part is what will happen to their dealers. With the crazy minimum orders and if these don't sell..there will be a huge meltdown. I just don't see these bows selling at $1299.00. Beyond a slap in the face.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

enkriss said:


> Ummm... I dont know about these limb pads. Those stops look awfully close to missing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like those limb pads either..


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> Oh, I agree, but I am sure that is Elite's explanation. Sad thing is, folks will drop that kind of coin. I'll wait until they are half off in the classifieds.
> 
> Where's Karbon at...lol!


...though I liked the bows I don't think I'll be jumping on one. 

Nice draw, liked both the 6 and 7 but I'm having a hard time justifying for price vs what you get for your money


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> Ding ding...Winner!!
> 
> Bow companies are pricing the mom and pop out of business...Sad



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Karbon said:


> ...though I liked the bows I don't think I'll be jumping on one.
> 
> Nice draw, liked both the 6 and 7 but I'm having a hard time justifying for price vs what you get for your money


It will be interesting to see actual retail prices. I think anything over $1,000 will be a hard sell.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

kuntry4571 said:


> I can't believe the prices are that high in Iowa, wow. I guess we are spoiled in MO, IL and KY.


The dealers all around me are charging $1049 for the aluminum Hoyt's and $1399 for the carbon Hoyt's. Mathews and Bowtech are about the same.


----------



## acvoorhees1989 (Dec 5, 2014)

Watch backwwoods life...their live video on fb is front row!!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I watched the entire unveiling, and I thought it was pretty good with Bruce Buffer doing the MC thingy.* Wish he would have hyped it up a bit more, as that was fun stuff! Matt Hughes was kinda empty, as it would have been nice to hear him speaking. Regardless, I think it was better, way better, then some other unveiling ATA hypes I've seen from other years and vendors. 
*
The $1399-1299 price point seems to be a bit much, even with the new 7075 aluminum. *

Looking forward to shooting them & if I like them, *perhaps I'll have to wait to buy one used IF the price does not come down at retail outlets...*


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> It will be interesting to see actual retail prices. I think anything over $1,000 will be a hard sell.


Even where we live if the $1299-$1399 is correct I doubt you'll see $1,000. Unless of course they're giving the dealer network a better margin to work with from years past.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

BlindBuck said:


> Even where we live if the $1299-$1399 is correct I doubt you'll see $1,000. Unless of course they're giving the dealer network a better margin to work with from years past.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yeah, I shop the used bow market anyway. Last new bow I purchased was a Mathews Reezen 7.0 - the "reezen" I stopped shooting Mathews and went to Elite.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just bought a pro defiant 34 TODAY and it was $1100 plus tax, and I had to think long and hard about it, the new Elites arrived when I got here and man did they shoot and hold well, but I sure wouldn't be paying close to $1300 for one. I know here in Iowa the prices are usually MSRP. I think MAP might be closer to $1000 though. The Scheels by me sells a ton of them but not sure at that price.


What do the shops by you sell the new Bowtechs for? The reign is 999 at scheels in coralville

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

If someone finds one at $1000, let me know. Lol

Even if they could sell at $1000 (which they can't) dealers still would not make money hardly worth carring the bows.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

How in the hell do they think and 30% increase is justified??


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

straightedge123 said:


> Come on guys, I was really hoping you would love this new line. I think they look great and all you guys should get at least one.
> 
> Cause I was hoping you Elite guys would dump an E32 cause I was looking to pick one up after the release.
> 
> :mg:


If you're a lefty , my 32 is for sale.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

trial153 said:


> How in the hell do they think and 30% increase is justified??


That's the million dollar question! They're off their rocker.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Karbon said:


> If someone finds one at $1000, let me know. Lol
> 
> Even if they could sell at $1000 (which they can't) dealers still would not make money hardly worth carring the bows.


That really is a shame. It will be interesting to see if the market can support it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I wonder if they will do what bowtech did with the carbon knight and drop the price by a couple hundred dollars in a few months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the hell the difference is between the the impression and emerge is? 
Looks like a slower heavier spirit?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> I wonder if they will do what bowtech did with the carbon knight and drop the price by a couple hundred dollars in a few months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea and they will look just as foolish. Why not just price the bows competitively from the beginning. 

I am beginning to think that the archery industry is digging its own grave.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the hell the difference is between the the impression and emerge is?
> Looks like a slower heavier spirit?


Here is comprehensive list of the differences between those 2 bows:

1) Name
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...

that about covers it I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> That's the million dollar question! They're off their rocker.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Yes they are! Will be pretty easy to tell in my area how they're selling with five dealers within 25 miles. Used to have three platinum level dealers prior to the last few years, now only LAS. One of the shop owners said it is tough selling them at basically the same price point as Hoyt, Mathews, and Bowtech. Now they jump it up more.


Perry24 said:


> That really is a shame. It will be interesting to see if the market can support it.


Has to be a plateau....I believe they just managed to exceeded it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Karbon said:


> If someone finds one at $1000, let me know. Lol
> 
> *Even if they could sell at $1000 (which they can't) dealers still would not make money hardly worth carrying the bows.*




This is the problem. With a 1299.00 MSRP the dealer is paying close to 1000.00 for the bow I would assume. Elite might of just killed there dealer network.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Killratio said:


> [/B]
> 
> This is the problem. With a 1299.00 MSRP the dealer is paying close to 1000.00 for the bow I would assume. Elite might of just killed there dealer network.


You're price/cost assumption is correct.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

They seem to think extremely highly of their new bows.....:darkbeer:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

***Grizz*** said:


> They seem to think extremely highly of their new bows.....:darkbeer:


High is the key word. I think they are smoking the really good stuff.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> You're price/cost assumption is correct.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


I wish I was wrong man. I feel bad for all the small dealers trying to sell at these prices. Maybe the prices will drop in a few months!


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

They will probably sell a bunch.


----------



## Nickanto (Aug 2, 2013)

How do they expect to compete with the big three at that price point? If I can buy a new Halon 32 or Pro Defiant for 899$, there is no way a new elite should cost a dime more. I really do love elite, but their business practice is a joke. That was possibly the worst product unveiling I've ever seen today. Im sure it's a great bow, but I think I'll be making the same switch as Levi this year.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> What do the shops by you sell the new Bowtechs for? The reign is 999 at scheels in coralville
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


$1050 here in Des Moines


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

There is no way the dealers are paying $1k. Guaranteed they pay about 50-55% of list price or msrp. The IMAP price will be 75-80% of List Price. These bows will prob retail from $1050-$1200 with dealers making 25-35% margin.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> What do the shops by you sell the new Bowtechs for? The reign is 999 at scheels in coralville
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


$899


----------



## magoo1500 (Nov 11, 2014)

Priced me out of the market for a new one......I was waiting and told my local dealer to get ready to order me something(didnt know what was getting released) when you get back from the ATA show.May taker a closer look at the Obsession Turmoil or K34 instead.


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

And I'd guess it's more like 35%


----------



## Axo24 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's like Elite is giving everyone the finger and saying fu your all idiots and we don't care Levi left when I'm sure they do. Here's a rediculous price and you'll all still buy it so screw you. Feels like thier just disrespecting everyone to me. Hope those prices are just rumors though...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Axo24 said:


> It's like Elite is giving everyone the finger and saying fu your all idiots and we don't care Levi left when I'm sure they do. Here's a rediculous price and you'll all still buy it so screw you. Feels like thier just disrespecting everyone to me. Hope those prices are just rumors though...








From the horses mouth


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed these prices at a dealer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvarcher1970 (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe they just cut their nose off despite their face... Elite has forgot about the middle class hard working individual....that put them in the game ($1299). SAD, SAD, SAD


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Nickanto said:


> but their business practice is a joke. That was possibly the worst product unveiling I've ever seen today. Im sure it's a great bow, but I think I'll be making the same switch as Levi this year.


This ain't your daddy's elite anymore. Maybe it's your aunt Gertrude's elite - you know the crazy drunk in the family.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Ats002 said:


> Has anyone confirmed these prices at a dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These prices are correct.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Axo24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thx I wanted to see that but didn't wanna look through 13 pages. Wow that's nuts


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

whack n stack said:


> These prices are correct.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Wow!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ats002 said:


> Has anyone confirmed these prices at a dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats to confirm ? If the msrp is 1399 and they chop 15% for example your still looking at almost 1200 . That still 20% more then the msrp should be. 
They are crazy. I hope the dealers tell them to go hell.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

I couldn't even watch the recording of their live opening of Fbk. Are the guys that put together bowtechs openings from a couple years back working at TOG now?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

lee31 said:


> I'm sure they have been tested and retested. I swear some of you guys must think 10 year old kids engineer bows. I think the line is pretty solid except for the price.


I certainly do with some of the stuff I've seen lately. 
Who builds a limb pocket that rubs the bolt when it's backed off 2 turns.

Look at the cable slides of late that chew cables like gum. 
Instead of ten year old engineers, more like eight.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

trial153 said:


> Whats to confirm ? If the msrp is 1399 and they chop 15% for example your still looking at almost 1200 . That still 20% more then the msrp should be.
> They are crazy. I hope the dealers tell them to go hell.


Yes... but some dealers are a couple hundred apart on other brands. Some guys are paying $1050 for a Halon 32... I can buy that for $875. 

That's all I was asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

One dealer told a guy $1100 for the Option. On the other Elite thread. 

That's what I meant by confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Ats002 said:


> Has anyone confirmed these prices at a dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Confirmed, not $1100


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Wouldn't even consider buying one at these prices. Who would when you could buy a Hoyt or Mathews for less. I guarantee dealers in my area will drop them because they have a hard time selling them now against Mathews and Hoyt!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ats002 said:


> One dealer told a guy $1100 for the Option. On the other Elite thread.
> 
> That's what I meant by confirm.
> 
> ...


I understand we're your coming from. However my point is that a bloated msrp has to suppress either sales or margins because you can't have both when you start out with a inflated price.


----------



## websterda44 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was going to save post #1000 for a levi thread, but I think this one deserves it. 1299/1399 for pricing? Dealers will have to start running 0% interest/60 months specials to move inventory. 

Beyond that alot of changes people kept asking for (rollers, split limb) . Seems like a pretty good effort minus the price.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to shoot them tomorrow and I'll post what they are asking for the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Elite price. :mg:


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I am going to guess that they sell for 999 to 1050 around here. I should be able to verify the actual cost this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

craigxt said:


> I am going to guess that they sell for 999 to 1050 around here. I should be able to verify the actual cost this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Yup that's what I'm thinking around me as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

If dealers costs and markup % is where it was when we were a dealer 2013-2015 then dealer cost of these babies will be about $970


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Ats002 said:


> Yup that's what I'm thinking around me as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MSRP is not what the bows will sell for. Most dealers go off MAP pricing.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ And all this freaking out will be for nothing! Ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

mjt27 said:


> There is no way the dealers are paying $1k. Guaranteed they pay about 50-55% of list price or msrp. The IMAP price will be 75-80% of List Price. These bows will prob retail from $1050-$1200 with dealers making 25-35% margin.


You could not be more wrong.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

craigxt said:


> MSRP is not what the bows will sell for. Most dealers go off MAP pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Sometimes true, sometimes not depending on the dealer. But MAP is a direct function of MSRP - both seem too high in this case.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

fasteddie2488 said:


> If dealers costs and markup % is where it was when we were a dealer 2013-2015 then dealer cost of these babies will be about $970


If they cost the dealer $970 ish, it will be the beginning of the end for elite archery


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

trial153 said:


> I understand we're your coming from. However my point is that a bloated msrp has to suppress either sales or margins because you can't have both when you start out with a inflated price.


This is exactly correct. If dealers do have to come down sub $1k on pricing to move them they will kill their margins and they'll drop elite before long because it simply won't make financial sense for them to carry the brand.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Predator said:


> craigxt said:
> 
> 
> > MSRP is not what the bows will sell for. Most dealers go off MAP pricing.
> ...


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

mjt27 said:


> There is no way the dealers are paying $1k. Guaranteed they pay about 50-55% of list price or msrp. The IMAP price will be 75-80% of List Price. These bows will prob retail from $1050-$1200 with dealers making 25-35% margin.



Sorry but this statement is NOT accurate. Dealers are lucky to make $150-200 on a bow.


----------



## wvarcher1970 (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, Elite has never taken care of their dealers like some of the other bow makers that would offer shooter bows and dealer bows as incentives to sale more product. Elite has always had the attitude with dealers of here it is take it or leave it, if you don't sale them for us, your neighbor will... makes me just want to puke. :bs:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

mjt27 said:


> There is no way the dealers are paying $1k. Guaranteed they pay about 50-55%.
> 
> I'm afraid you are wrong.
> I think you would be surprised at how little dealers make on a bow. Generally about 200.00 at MAP.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I think it should be noted that this is not the Elite Archery we have had in the past few years. Pete Crawford and HIS crew are gone. An investment co purchased The Outdoor Group.
They're all about $$$$. Hence the reason for dropping the lifetime warranty. And more than likely ignorant of this industry and the market.
I saw this coming when Pete and crew had gone.
I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict Elite will be sold off at some time with a few other sister companies. Especially if the sales drop off on the new bows.
Time will tell.


----------



## wvarcher1970 (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope someone within Elite's management team is reading ever post on here. :moon:


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

wvarcher1970 said:


> I hope someone within Elite's management team is reading ever post on here. :moon:


Those days are gone!


----------



## Yendorx77 (Jan 6, 2017)

It will be interesting to see what the sales figures of the new bows look like.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

archer58 in pa said:


> I think it should be noted that this is not the Elite Archery we have had in the past few years. Pete Crawford and HIS crew are gone. An investment co purchased The Outdoor Group.
> They're all about $$$$. Hence the reason for dropping the lifetime warranty. And more than likely ignorant of this industry and the market.
> I saw this coming when Pete and crew had gone.
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict Elite will be sold off at some time with a few other sister companies. Especially if the sales drop off on the new bows.
> Time will tell.


Yessir. I support this message.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Whaack said:


> Yessir. I support this message.


Been headed down this road awhile just took a while for some of you to see it. I feel sorry for a few people who worked their butts off getting Elite to where they had been only to be cut loose over the past year. I was one of their biggest supporters "back in the day" but I have been shooting Hoyt's since 2014.....


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

standsitter said:


> Been headed down this road awhile just took a while for some of you to see it. I feel sorry for a few people who worked their butts off getting Elite to where they had been only to be cut loose over the past year. I was one of their biggest supporters "back in the day" but I have been shooting Hoyt's since 2014.....


Same here. Was a huge supporter, left in2014 and never looked back.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Wow.. just got caught up.. amidst all the crying complaining *****ing and general upheaval going on in this thread there were a couple of valid points relevant to the cost creep in these bows.. more specifically related to the manufacturing cost(s) and materials engineered into these things... 7075 alloy for one is far more expensive to machine products from but also nearly twice as strong.. i think the tensile strength of this stuff is close to twice the strength of traditional alloys used in handles.. allows for stronger handles less apt to twist and contort under loads which ultimately equates to a much more accurate and tunable platform.. i think most of you guys would be aghast if you could see how badly some bow handles perform on many of the bows out there.. there's a reason companies like mathews have followed Elites lead on riser cage designs... super strong handles that can be designed to have zero to minimal movement at the limb pockets (more specifically the top limb pocket) is a major improvement.. simply put.. if you have a handle that distorts under load.. what the crap u think happens to the attached limbs and cams.. stronger is better.. cant argue it... the structural properties of 7075 are far superior to traditional 6061 alloys used today... i work in the automotive field and we use aluminum on many of our products.. 7075 is not often used mostly because of cost... but i can assure u if we had our choice it would be a no brainer.. i think this is a pretty bold move on Elites part but i like it... unfortunately everything good anymore comes at a price... the real question like many have stated here is wether or not the consumer will buy into it... guess time will tell.. hats off to Elite on pushing the envelope... im in for trying out a Revol when they hit the shops.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just don't get the whole "7075 aluminum" argument for the giant price increase. (If stated numbers are true) Prime has had 7000 series aluminum for how long? And their prices didn't skyrocket. Heck, even this year when they went to 82X, did they even go up in MSRP?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

PT1911 said:


> I just don't get the whole "7075 aluminum" argument for the giant price increase. (If stated numbers are true) Prime has had 7000 series aluminum for how long? And their prices didn't skyrocket. Heck, even this year when they went to 82X, did they even go up in MSRP?


If this works for Elite they will go up next year. New line up for Elite looks nice.


----------



## Truck777us (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe all carbon bow is next for elite 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G360AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

This would be the year to say enough is enough.
Don't buy new from anyone this year, and things will change.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

PT1911 said:


> I just don't get the whole "7075 aluminum" argument for the giant price increase. (If stated numbers are true) Prime has had 7000 series aluminum for how long? And their prices didn't skyrocket. Heck, even this year when they went to 82X, did they even go up in MSRP?


Not sure on current costs but at one time 7075 was upwards of 40% higher(would have to look it up).. and im sure there are other manufacturing metrics factored in such as machining time etc... not a clue how each manufacturer factors it all in but i know bows arent cheap to build...


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> Wow.. just got caught up.. amidst all the crying complaining *****ing and general upheaval going on in this thread there were a couple of valid points relevant to the cost creep in these bows.. more specifically related to the manufacturing cost(s) and materials engineered into these things... 7075 alloy for one is far more expensive to machine products from but also nearly twice as strong.. i think the tensile strength of this stuff is close to twice the strength of traditional alloys used in handles.. allows for stronger handles less apt to twist and contort under loads which ultimately equates to a much more accurate and tunable platform.. i think most of you guys would be aghast if you could see how badly some bow handles perform on many of the bows out there.. there's a reason companies like mathews have followed Elites lead on riser cage designs... super strong handles that can be designed to have zero to minimal movement at the limb pockets (more specifically the top limb pocket) is a major improvement.. simply put.. if you have a handle that distorts under load.. what the crap u think happens to the attached limbs and cams.. stronger is better.. cant argue it... the structural properties of 7075 are far superior to traditional 6061 alloys used today... i work in the automotive field and we use aluminum on many of our products.. 7075 is not often used mostly because of cost... but i can assure u if we had our choice it would be a no brainer.. i think this is a pretty bold move on Elites part but i like it... unfortunately everything good anymore comes at a price... the real question like many have stated here is wether or not the consumer will buy into it... guess time will tell.. hats off to Elite on pushing the envelope... im in for trying out a Revol when they hit the shops.


Prime used 7075 for several years and are now using something even stronger, 82X I think it is called. Primes cams are larger and require more machining due to the dual track. Prime has an adjustable cable guide. Finish on the Primes is second to none and the Centergy center grip technology might be the newest and biggest innovation this year. Prime's price didn't go through the roof, how can Elite justify it.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

frog gigger said:


> This would be the year to say enough is enough.
> Don't buy new from anyone this year, and things will change.


Ultimately we as the consumers will control all these companies destinys... but im not gonna dog any of them for trying new things...


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

brendan's dad said:


> Prime used 7075 for several years and are now using something even stronger, 82X I think it is called. Primes cams are larger and require more machining due to the dual track. Prime has an adjustable cable guide. Finish on the Primes is second to none and the Centergy center grip technology might be the newest and biggest innovation this year. Prime's price didn't go through the roof, how can Elite justify it.


People are going to buy them, so that is probably solid justification.


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

tsilvers said:


> Ultimately we as the consumers will control all these companies destinys... but im not gonna dog any of them for trying new things...


What's new about what Elite released? I know it's new for Elite but nothing that other companies have been doing with bows for a while now right? The 7075 isn't knew, as stated Prime and I believe PSE had already been using 7075 on some of there bows. You can pick up a new Evolve 31 for 899. There are a lot of factors that go into the cost of anything I like many just don't see the aluminum as being the significant reason why they would try and justify the high cost of the bow. You are 100% right though, consumers will drive demand and if its not there, companies will be forced to listen.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> Ultimately we as the consumers will control all these companies destinys... but im not gonna dog any of them for trying new things...


That is the biggest thing I think everyone is struggling with. What new is Elite doing? I can't make total judgement yet, because I haven't seen them, but name one thing they are doing new? If the numbers turn out to be true, the only thing "new" they are doing is making the single biggest price hike in history! Lol


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Bear used 7075 on both their riser and cams and don't cost nearly this much new, and used bring about $400 if luck (2016 Escape) as stated Prime used upgraded aluminum for several years now with out closing in on carbon price. Now Here in Iowa if they sell for $1100 then they are right in line with what Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt all cost. Not sure why Iowa cost so much more than other states other than our cost of living is low and wages are generally good. If Elite cost more then $200 higher than the competition then they will have issues selling for sure, and even bigger issues having dealers stock them. Might be a moot point when pricing comes out, and as one of the few on here that has already shot them I can say they feel beyond excellent, but will be hard to keep smaller dealers happy.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

tsilvers said:


> Ultimately we as the consumers will control all these companies destinys... but im not gonna dog any of them for trying new things...


I'm not dogging new things by any means, but it's a bow. It's reached its limits. 
At these prices many will resort to not buying, and be content with a rifle in their hands that can be purchased cheaper and hold or increase in value.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

brendan's dad said:


> Prime used 7075 for several years and are now using something even stronger, 82X I think it is called. Primes cams are larger and require more machining due to the dual track. Prime has an adjustable cable guide. Finish on the Primes is second to none and the Centergy center grip technology might be the newest and biggest innovation this year. Prime's price didn't go through the roof, how can Elite justify it.


82X... look into that and let me know what u find out..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Bear used 7075 on both their riser and cams and don't cost nearly this much new, and used bring about $400 if luck (2016 Escape) as stated Prime used upgraded aluminum for several years now with out closing in on carbon price. Now Here in Iowa if they sell for $1100 then they are right in line with what Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt all cost. Not sure why Iowa cost so much more than other states other than our cost of living is low and wages are generally good. If Elite cost more then $200 higher than the competition then they will have issues selling for sure, and even bigger issues having dealers stock them. Might be a moot point when pricing comes out, and as one of the few on here that has already shot them I can say they feel beyond excellent, but will be hard to keep smaller dealers happy.


I knew PSE did a few forged 7000 series... currently have a decree.. didnt know Bear had one.. ur right may be moot when pricing is released.. anyway.. id venture a guess that there is more machine time on the new caged risers and probably alot more scrap over a design like bears or my decree... guess we can only speculate..

I know machine time on some of shoot thru handles pse and hoyt have done is a big cost player..


----------



## Nickanto (Aug 2, 2013)

frog gigger said:


> I'm not dogging new things by any means, but it's a bow. It's reached its limits.
> At these prices many will resort to not buying, and be content with a rifle in their hands that can be purchased cheaper and hold or increase in value.


That's a great point. If I buy a 1200$ Winchester model 70 supergrade, it'll be worth at minimum, what you paid for it 10 years later. A ten year old bow is worth about a forth of what you paid for it. Maybe less.


----------



## KyleJ73 (Nov 11, 2016)

I know roughly what the big stores pay for and make off of Elites and it's not some crazy percentage. The market is close and competitive enough to keep most everyone honest. All the independent dealers that pre-purchased these bows, not knowing their specs, features or prices have got to be frustrated.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

love the look of the option. but 1300? lol maybe ill try one out in the classifieds in a couple years


----------



## TheNatural (Jul 8, 2016)

Elite split limbs bows ? The demand for shims just doubled !!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

bojangles808 said:


> love the look of the option. but 1300? lol maybe ill try one out in the classifieds in a couple years


I hear ya, I'm in the same boat. $1300usd works out to over $1750 for us in Canada right now.


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 18, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...


Bookmark this quote. I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems they run a lot of good companies into the ground then bail...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

so they jacked the prices for new and took away transferable warranty destroying the used market....

pretty bad moves imo.


----------



## gligo01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Done Right said:


> What bow company does have transferable warranty?


Athens


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Looks like they at least got the bow name right - Revol.

As in revolt or revolting.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ clever thinking this morning lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ^^


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

The tipping point seems to be reached. There is not enough difference to temp many of us into buying an overpriced bow that will have a resale value of less than half its purchased price. 
The market is flooded with used bows and with guys looking for the latest-greatest. The real world sees prices going up to a point of being priced out of the market. The rise in prices is our own fault. I want, need and have to have becomes expensive for the average guy. At my club and local ranges I'm hearing more and more, "nothing wrong with the bows I have, maybe next year".
When I buy a bow its not to sell it next year but rather because its a shooter and right for me. Companies don't pay me to shoot their bows, I don't get free accessories to market, the cost comes out of my pocket. As the prices go up the demand goes down. I would hate to see the day when companies go belly up because all they offered was old news, overpriced next years junk.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Nick728 said:


> The tipping point seems to be reached. There is not enough difference to temp many of us into buying an overpriced bow that will have a resale value of less than half its purchased price.
> The market is flooded with used bows and with guys looking for the latest-greatest. The real world sees prices going up to a point of being priced out of the market. The rise in prices is our own fault. I want, need and have to have becomes expensive for the average guy. At my club and local ranges I'm hearing more and more, "nothing wrong with the bows I have, maybe next year".
> When I buy a bow its not to sell it next year but rather because its a shooter and right for me. Companies don't pay me to shoot their bows, I don't get free accessories to market, the cost comes out of my pocket. As the prices go up the demand goes down. I would hate to see the day when companies go belly up because all they offered was old news, overpriced next years junk.


You're seeing it now.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

gligo01 said:


> Athens


:thumb:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

They should have kept Pete... 




ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aaron1203 (May 26, 2015)

Prices on all new bows are outrageous compared to resale. I've entertained selling my creed and putting it toward a new bow but I'd be lucky to get 350-400 bare bow out of it. That wouldn't go very far on a new bow that is 1100 plus. Beside the fact my creed does the exact thing these do and just as good. I agree that when these investment groups start to take over companies and get away from the original things that made them great we will see a huge die off in the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Lots of truth right here. 
But when they offer to invest 20 million and pick up some of the biggest names in the sport its hard to turn down.
Its really the only way a small company can compete with the big 5 and their market share (85%)









ex-wolverine said:


> investment groups will be the demise of archery as we once knew it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

PT1911 said:


> I just don't get the whole "7075 aluminum" argument for the giant price increase. (If stated numbers are true) Prime has had 7000 series aluminum for how long? And their prices didn't skyrocket. Heck, even this year when they went to 82X, did they even go up in MSRP?


Totally agree, I can get a Prime Rize with 7000 aluminum, flex roller guard, today for 925 plus tax. Oh and new strings every two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Shot the Revol yesterday and really liked it until I learned about the price. No way it is worth that much to me. If I am going to pay that kind of price I will buy a carbon bow.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Elite's big gamble - 

Over the last few years Obsession and Xpedition have have grown with a very similar CAM system and feel as Elite with better performance. Companies like Prime have grown pushing new technology. Elite had to revamp their line up to compete in a competitive market. 

They now have a new line up w/ newer technology, ie. cable guide, riser design, Rhinodize.....

The issue they now have is that their new bows carry a higher price than Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, or PSE's flagship aluminum bows. Adding to this isssue; you can buy a, like new, 2016 Impulse or E series for $500-600 on AT.

Is there a viable, sustainable, market for Elite's new bows at $1,200 - $1,300?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

DJO said:


> Elite's big gamble -
> 
> Over the last few years Obsession and Xpedition have have grown with a very similar CAM system and feel as Elite with better performance. Companies like Prime have grown pushing new technology. Elite had to revamp their line up to compete in a competitive market.
> 
> ...


Only if Levi had stayed. lol!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

DJO said:


> Elite's big gamble -
> 
> Over the last few years Obsession and Xpedition have have grown with a very similar CAM system and feel as Elite with better performance. Companies like Prime have grown pushing new technology. Elite had to revamp their line up to compete in a competitive market.
> 
> ...


No, and they're about to find out the hard way.


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol they won't be 1200,1300 they will be priced right about 999 just with the rest of the bows...

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't forget it all depends on dealer and where they are...

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope they fail miserably and go under,if they think screwing their customers is a way to do business,never was overly impressed with them,other then the Elite Hunter. I wasn't buying from them anyway.....Grizz


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Just saw a guy on Facebook post that he bought one for 1079 out the door. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

what'ya say we wait and see. I've seen prediction of many companies to go collapse or go under on AT and not one has yet:darkbeer:
I'll believe the price when i see it marked at the shop and decide what i think when i shoot one.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Semi related article as it compares to bow prices. The one that gets hurt at first is the local shops. Then all bows will end up at the Big Box Stores. Investment Groups would probably rather see this anyway.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/why-bow-bubble-could-kill-local-pro-shops


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ill be honest Elite is about the only group that did anything too different this year other than Prime. However I will not pay that for an aluminum riser bow.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Stated on another thread, my local dealer was about to drop Elite unless they hit a home run with their new bows at ATA.
I would guess, along with the price increase and ugliness, they have been dropped !
Actually, their looks don't bother me but doesn't attract me either.
I do believe the loss of Pete Crawford and Levi has hurt Elite.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

DJO said:


> Elite's big gamble -
> 
> Over the last few years Obsession and Xpedition have have grown with a very similar CAM system and feel as Elite with better performance. Companies like Prime have grown pushing new technology. Elite had to revamp their line up to compete in a competitive market.
> 
> ...


I say no.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

That ain't no Elite !!.... UGH!!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kevin2 said:


> *I watched the entire unveiling, and I thought it was pretty good with Bruce Buffer doing the MC thingy.* Wish he would have hyped it up a bit more, as that was fun stuff! Matt Hughes was kinda empty, as it would have been nice to hear him speaking. Regardless, I think it was better, way better, then some other unveiling ATA hypes I've seen from other years and vendors.
> *...*


You thought that was good? Were you watching the same unveiling as the rest of us? It was embarrassing to say the least...


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> You thought that was good? Were you watching the same unveiling as the rest of us? It was embarrassing to say the least...


Without looking through the 16 pages is there a link to the unveiling?

And yes way too expensive imo


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

NM..found it on first page

https://www.facebook.com/EliteArchery/videos/10155665261068136/


----------



## wstanley (Jan 21, 2008)

muskykris said:


> Without looking through the 16 pages is there a link to the unveiling?
> 
> And yes way too expensive imo


I've only seen it on Elite's Facebook page. The bows are at about the 26 minute mark.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Bowtechshoot said:


> Lol they won't be 1200,1300 they will be priced right about 999 just with the rest of the bows...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


I saw a reps price list yesterday. MAP is $999; most shops don't use MAP pricing right off the bat, they wait until they can't move them and then drop them.....


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

***Grizz*** said:


> I hope they fail miserably and go under,if they think screwing their customers is a way to do business,never was overly impressed with them,other then the Elite Hunter. I wasn't buying from them anyway.....Grizz


Why do you hope they fail miserably and go under? As a consumer of archery, you should like choices.....

I just don't get that attitude of wanting someone to fail because you didn't like them.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I saw a reps price list yesterday. MAP is $999; most shops don't use MAP pricing right off the bat, they wait until they can't move them and then drop them.....


Map is $300-400 less than MSRP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Stated on another thread, my local dealer was about to drop Elite unless they hit a home run with their new bows at ATA.
> I would guess, along with the price increase and ugliness, they have been dropped !
> Actually, their looks don't bother me but doesn't attract me either.
> I do believe the loss of Pete Crawford and Levi has hurt Elite.


Heard pretty much the same from another dealer.

This is a prime opportunity for some smaller companies to get their foot further in the door. 
But, once they do, their prices go up and the cycle continues again.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

enkriss said:


> Map is $300-400 less than MSRP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, that's just the spread. Pricing is below....

Standard Black - MAP 999 MSRP 1099
Standard Camo - "
Standard Rhinodize - MAP 1149 MSRP 1249
Option Black- MAP 1199 MSRP 1299
Option Camo - MAP "
Option Rhinodize - MAP 1349 MSRP 1449
Revol Black - MAP 1299 - MSRP 1399
Revol Camo - "
Revol Rhinodize MAP 1449 MSRP 1549


----------



## aslakson (Jul 30, 2013)

First, I am a huge fan of Elite. I make an effort to not only shoot the new flagship bows of most brands every year, but I actually buy them, set them up and shoot them all for several weeks to get a real feel for them. Every year I end up choosing the Elite as my go-to hunting bow. Shootability, dwell zone, lifetime warranty are things that make the Elite brand what it is. 

Being a senior product manager myself, I empathize with the decision makers at Elite and hesitate to criticize, but this new lineup has my head spinning. It feels like they tried to fix something that wasn't really broken (except the Cerakote, that really needed fixing). And 11 bows on the list? Option 6 and Option 7 couldn't be more appropriately named unless they called them Option 10 and Option 11. The price hike makes these a non-starter for me. I'm sure they are high quality bows and I look forward to shooting them, but this feels like a different Elite Archery with a confused brand identity.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Why do you hope they fail miserably and go under? As a consumer of archery, you should like choices.....
> 
> I just don't get that attitude of wanting someone to fail because you didn't like them.


Why?,because i can't stomach "Greed",and for their pricing,it stinks like "Greed" to me....


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

investment groups are everywhere these days not just in Archery. Its not a good thing by any stretch!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Map is $300-400 less than MSRP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This actually makes a good point. If a $1000 MSRP is really sold for $300 or $400 less & the dealer is still making his profit margin making that $1000 bow over priced even at $600. 
However,
Service, center shot tuning, mounting accessories, in my area, come with the sale. As always, buyer beware, once you get to excited about a new bow the price goes up. I never understood why I needed a $2000 hunting setup with another $1000 + in camo to bag a deer or a $3500 pro target setup to hit an X ring unless I was making a living doing so.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

MAD 6 said:


> You thought that was good? Were you watching the same unveiling as the rest of us? It was embarrassing to say the least...


I agree. I thought it was cheesy as hell and Matt Hughed looked like a misfit and unprofessional. They needed to just step on stage with their marketing group and Reo, maybe someone from a hunting show they sponsor and just release them. It was awkward. One of those situations where you think something is going to be cool and then when you start, you're like...Wow why did we do this it is embarrassing.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> No, that's just the spread. Pricing is below....
> 
> Standard Black - MAP 999 MSRP 1099
> Standard Camo - "
> ...


This is where they lost their mind. If the dealer margins are same as prior years for different volume levels the dealer will be hard pressed to carry the inventory and sell them under MAP while keeping the lights on.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

***Grizz*** said:


> Why?,because i can't stomach "Greed",and for their pricing,it stinks like "Greed" to me....


You're not being forced to partake in their "greed". There are other options out there for much less.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

frog gigger said:


> Heard pretty much the same from another dealer.
> 
> This is a prime opportunity for some smaller companies to get their foot further in the door.
> But, once they do, their prices go up and the cycle continues again.


The last thing we need is another bow company.
Elite should have kept the same lineup as last year and tweaked what was wrong. $1549 for a non Carbon bow is ridiculous


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like elite dropped their recurve, who didn't see that coming....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> You're not being forced to partake in their "greed". There are other options out there for much less.


Never said i was being forced and like i said i wasn't buying from them anyway.But they definitely have a swelled head if they think their bows are worth as much as their listed prices.I purchased the bow i wanted.If companies want to over charge and price themselves out of reach for the "average" shooter,let them,buh bye and good riddance....


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have shot elite for since 2011... even before it was the cool thing to do... Back then I loved the serviced they provided and the bows they produced. They rapidly grew their company a few years back with the energy series bow that were a hit. Unfortunately it seem the bigger they got the less stellar the service got...These ridiculous prices just pushed me past the tipping point...These prices are unbelievable for the simplicity of a binary cam. They simply did this because others do as well... No possible way the could sit down with someone with explain why this 30% price hike was justified... I hope others feel the same and a strong message gets sent to their board by their sales absolutely TANKING this year.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Why does the option 6 keep reminding me of Mark Martin?


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

If Elite had:
- left the name of the bow off the split limbs
- left the LCR name off the new roller
- launched with camo limb options 
- launched with new Verde 2.0 camo
- kept the price within reason I would buy one. 
Now I'm not.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The limb stop plate looks like a Band Aid if I saw one.........


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

MAD 6 said:


> The last thing we need is another bow company.
> Elite should have kept the same lineup as last year and tweaked what was wrong. $1549 for a non Carbon bow is ridiculous


Nothing was said about another bow company.
One has to have their foot in the door before it can go further.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

trial153 said:


> The limb stop plate looks like a Band Aid if I saw one.........


and that roller on the elite is useless ..it's nothing but a static roller you can move in and out for clearance , no flex to help eliminate lateral torque 

at least with some movement with a cable slide or flex slide you relieve some stress and some , not all lateral nock travel 

but i'm hoping that it was tune tested before the release yesterday , hence the late release date

people can shoot them all they want but i want to see and hear how they tune 

smoothness and speed don't mean squat if they don't tune or shoot an arrow with out a lot of effort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

mjt27 said:


> If Elite had:
> - left the name of the bow off the split limbs
> - left the LCR name off the new roller
> - launched with camo limb options
> ...


So to be clear, 80% of the reason you're not buying one is because of decal placement. Got it. 

Never change, AT.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

trial153 said:


> The limb stop plate looks like a Band Aid if I saw one.........


Exactly what I was thinking..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> and that roller on the elite is useless ..it's nothing but a static roller you can move in and out for clearance , no flex to help eliminate lateral torque
> 
> at least with some movement with a cable slide or flex slide you relieve some stress and some , not all lateral nock travel
> 
> ...


Hey Tom! 

Not much different than a standard rod and slide and there wasn't much of a problem tuning with those. I'm not a roller fan but seeing how much a little change in the old rod angle made in tuning, at least they have the lateral movement option. Seems like change just for change's sake just because everyone has been clamoring for rollers. The stiffer riser should help eleviate some of the effects of the static rollers.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pbuck said:


> Hey Tom!
> 
> Not much different than a standard rod and slide and there wasn't much of a problem tuning with those. I'm not a roller fan but seeing how much a little change in the old rod angle made in tuning, at least they have the lateral movement option. Seems like change just for change's sake just because everyone has been clamoring for rollers. The stiffer riser should help eleviate some of the effects of the static rollers.


looking forward to shooting them but we don't have a dealer around me that is pro active in ordering (yet)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> looking forward to shooting them but we don't have a dealer around me that is pro active in ordering (yet)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say I blame them.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

God almighty never seen a thread with so many people whining.....


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

My dealer told me today that he thinks he will be pricing the Options around 1099. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The Option bows and the Revol might be very good bows but I think these prices are going to squeeze quite a few potential buyers right out of the market. And like was mentioned, the end of the transferable warranty starting with these model year bows will be another hit on their resale value. I'm guessing Elite put quite a bit extra into design and manufacturing of these bows which is reflected in the price. Are the changes enough to justify the increased cost? That will be up to the buying market to determine. 

The look of the new bows is growing on me though. I am always slow to accept change with something I like and I was not immediately on board with the Energy series bows when they came out either. However, the price point is a deal killer for me. I said going into this release that Elite would have to offer something pretty special to make me put the GT500s in the backup position. And they are safe where they are.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

One guy on Bowhunting forum said he was quoted $899 for the Option 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Looks like elite dropped their recurve, who didn't see that coming....


yep


----------



## kuntry4571 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ats002 said:


> One guy on Bowhunting forum said he was quoted $899 for the Option 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a good deal, I just called the nearest shop to me that has them in and they are 1100


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

kuntry4571 said:


> That would be a good deal, I just called the nearest shop to me that has them in and they are 1100


Lancaster has them for $1199


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

When people claim to be getting new bows for 2-300 less than everyone else, their wife is probably in the room as they type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

When someone sells a Revol for 1K let me know.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

They had a good thing going... Now with these prices we have a 43 page thread about how ridiculous they are and how no one will be buying one instead of a 100 page thread talking about how excited everyone is like in years past... Hate to wish anyone ill will but I hope they bury themselves...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> So to be clear, 80% of the reason you're not buying one is because of decal placement. Got it.
> 
> Never change, AT.


I would say price is a pretty big reason but yes, they look terrible with the decals


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Ats002 said:


> One guy on Bowhunting forum said he was quoted $899 for the Option 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below dealer cost lol...


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> and that roller on the elite is useless ..it's nothing but a static roller you can move in and out for clearance , no flex to help eliminate lateral torque
> 
> at least with some movement with a cable slide or flex slide you relieve some stress and some , not all lateral nock travel
> 
> ...


this is exactly my concern. And I believe this is gonna a be a real problem and a real step back.


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> So to be clear, 80% of the reason you're not buying one is because of decal placement. Got it.
> 
> Never change, AT.


And your math isn't great, 2/5 reason is 40% if equally weighted but the decals such, no camo options on limbs, price. Pretty big reason IMO


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

mjt27 said:


> And your math isn't great, 2/5 reason is 40% if equally weighted but the decals such, no camo options on limbs, price. Pretty big reason IMO


dont overthink it, and good luck


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

mmiela said:


> My dealer told me today that he thinks he will be pricing the Options around 1099.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went to a shop today and they had an Option 7 - $1199


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

BillyRay said:


> God almighty never seen a thread with so many people whining.....


hmmmm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Why doesn't everyone take a deep breath and wait and see what their local dealer is selling them for.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just shot the Option 6! I really like it. And the price tag was not as bad as some were thinking at my shop. $1000! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

nochance said:


> Why doesn't everyone take a deep breath and wait and see what their local dealer is selling them for.


Many have posted in this this thread that their dealers prices are between 1100-1200 with one 1000 exception

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Other dealer around me just said $1125. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

So Elite drops the lifetime warranty on their bows (except original owner) and than they raise the prices on their bows? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

johncraddock445 said:


> Many have posted in this this thread that their dealers prices are between 1100-1200 with one 1000 exception
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


make it two, saw one on facebook for less than a grand


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Ats002 said:


> I just shot the Option 6! I really like it. And the price tag was not as bad as some were thinking at my shop. $1000!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your dealer is making almost no profit on that bow.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well they are one of the largest hunting/ fishing and outdoor store in the area. 

I am just passing along what they told me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> Your dealer is making almost no profit on that bow.


This I think is the biggest downfall. Dealers that are selling for what seems to be a reasonable price are going broke and if they sell and make an ok profit the bow is priced above what many are willing to pay for an Elite.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

link06 said:


> So Elite drops the lifetime warranty on their bows (except original owner) and than they raise the prices on their bows?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Mo money!!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

link06 said:


> So Elite drops the lifetime warranty on their bows (except original owner) and than they raise the prices on their bows?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


There resale value is almost non existent as is. Im sure now there used market here will be even less.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

whack n stack said:


> Mo money!!


I guess so, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Killratio said:


> There resale value is almost non existent as is. Im sure now there used market here will be even less.


For sure, I wouldn't even look at an Elite now. IMO, the warranty was the appeal for most including myself. A higher price tag with a lesser warranty is not appealing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Can't wait to buy one! Im getting the Option 7. Price is hardly more than Hoyt, Bowtech and Mathews flagships! This bow is exactly what I wanted. The Elite Energy 32 was my favorite bow ever and they just made it better with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

markman said:


> Can't wait to buy one! Im getting the Option 7. *Price* is hardly* more* than *Hoyt, Bowtech and Mathews* flagships! This bow is exactly what I wanted. The Elite Energy 32 was my favorite bow ever and they just made it better with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Who would of ever thought in this day and age you would buy a Hoyt,Bowtech or Mathews to save some coin!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

How do you know the new Elite will be better than the E32 when you haven't shot it(unless you did?) I'm thinking of buying another E32 which I find to be the best all around shooter I have ever tried.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

markman said:


> Can't wait to buy one! Im getting the Option 7. Price is hardly more than Hoyt, Bowtech and Mathews flagships! This bow is exactly what I wanted. The Elite Energy 32 was my favorite bow ever and they just made it better with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Switch to decaf, dude.


----------



## monahmat (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone seen MSRP's on the rest of the lineup? The wife is looking for a bow and curious what the Impression is going to run.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I started shooting Elite back in 2011 when they came out with the Pure. I liked their bows because they were simple slim sleak, solid limb bows and pretty much no one else was offering that. They had a great warranty and great customer service. Now all of that has changed. Pete Crawford is no longer involved, I don't have much to say about the new president, he's never been very friendly anytime I've been around him, never acted like he had the time to fool with the lowly non-pro shooters, their making the exact same bow as every other company, split limb, roller, that looks exactly like a Mathews-Hoyt-new breed-bear and the price has increased. Guarantee the solid limb will be phased out over the next couple of years. And now the warranty has changed and on top of that they reduced the contingency money last year in half. If I'm gonna shoot a bow that looks like that why not shoot a Mathews and get $1500 for winning instead of $500? And yes I got two of those checks last year from Elite. I wonder if they still offer the deal where if you're on a hunting trip and something happens to your bow, they'll overnight you a replacement? I highly doubt it. 
I know I know, if I don't like it just don't buy it and that's exactly what I'll do. I'll continue to shoot my Pures and Victory 37s and when they're wore out or I want something new ill be buying something other than an Elite. I'm not bitter I just don't see why they would try to fix something that wasn't broken. Why change something when they were basically the only ones offering it?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

I remember when I bough my first Elite back in 2007. I bought a new Synergy for 640 dollars. Crazy in ten years the price nearly doubled.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ncsurveyor said:


> I started shooting Elite back in 2011 when they came out with the Pure. I liked their bows because they were simple slim sleak, solid limb bows and pretty much no one else was offering that. They had a great warranty and great customer service. Now all of that has changed. Pete Crawford is no longer involved, I don't have much to say about the new president, he's never been very friendly anytime I've been around him, never acted like he had the time to fool with the lowly non-pro shooters, their making the exact same bow as every other company, split limb, roller, that looks exactly like a Mathews-Hoyt-new breed-bear and the price has increased. Guarantee the solid limb will be phased out over the next couple of years. And now the warranty has changed and on top of that they reduced the contingency money last year in half. If I'm gonna shoot a bow that looks like that why not shoot a Mathews and get $1500 for winning instead of $500? And yes I got two of those checks last year from Elite. I wonder if they still offer the deal where if you're on a hunting trip and something happens to your bow, they'll overnight you a replacement? I highly doubt it.
> I know I know, if I don't like it just don't buy it and that's exactly what I'll do. I'll continue to shoot my Pures and Victory 37s and when they're wore out or I want something new ill be buying something other than an Elite. I'm not bitter I just don't see why they would try to fix something that wasn't broken. Why change something when they were basically the only ones offering it?


Hadn't thought of that. Now the increase is justified.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

markman said:


> Can't wait to buy one! Im getting the Option 7. Price is hardly more than Hoyt, Bowtech and Mathews flagships! This bow is exactly what I wanted. The Elite Energy 32 was my favorite bow ever and they just made it better with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really?? before you hand your card over the counter look at the bow, really look at it, look at those limb pads and think about why they are there, look at those limbs and know they are made in house, Elite has never made splits let alone 4 layer laminate before, do you want to be the test dummy for those?? then there is that static cable guard, the wait and see approach is the smart move.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Hadn't thought of that. Now the increase is justified.


I doubt they still offer that. That was offered when Pete was still in charge.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

From the Elite Web site. Was one of the things that made me buy my 1st Elite in 2010.

The Elite Hunt Guarantee
Elite Archery believes that our customers are top priority and we want our customers to be 100% confident in their bows. Elite Archery is comprised of dedicated and passionate bow hunters – for this reason we offer a unique guarantee for our hunting customers.

It happens. You are on the hunt of a lifetime and you accidentally touch your broadhead to your string. You are taking your one-week of vacation to hunt with your friends and your buddy dry-fires your bow. If there isn’t a bow shop within driving distance, your hunt is over – but not if you’re shooting an Elite bow. No matter where you are or what happened to your bow, Elite will send a bow to you at no charge the very next day so that you can finish your hunt. This bow is on loan from Elite Archery and not intended to replace your damaged bow. The loaner bow will arrive with the customers requested draw weight and length, with a rest, sight and peep installed. The bow will be tuned and ready to shoot. It will only need to be sighted in with the customer’s arrows.

If something happens to your bow while on your hunt, please call us at 877-503-5483 and ask for the warranty department. The bows must be returned to us in the condition that they were shipped with all accessories. The loaner bow must be sent using a shipping company that provides package tracking. Our goal is to make sure you can finish your hunt, no matter where you are, no matter what happened.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

standsitter said:


> Really?? before you hand your card over the counter look at the bow, really look at it, look at those limb pads and think about why they are there, look at those limbs and know they are made in house, Elite has never made splits let alone 4 layer laminate before, do you want to be the test dummy for those?? then there is that static cable guard, the wait and see approach is the smart move.


I have, and still haven't come to a conclusion.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I will say that regardless of opinion on looks, the riser design will be very rigid and it appears that any weak points in the riser have been addressed. I have not shot one nor seen one in person and will probably be quite some time before I do. I talked to a local dealer yesterday that said the pricing may make it difficult for them to sell against the other lines they carry so ordering will be done very carefully. 

My major concern with the bow is the roller guard that does not flex with the new split limb design. Shim kits may be needed if not addressed properly at the factory. I have not had good experiences with binary split limb bows. At least not until the design had been out for a few years and the QC had changed. Will I shoot one to form a full opinion? Yes, Will I buy one to try out as I've done in the past? No. too much cost to loss


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, you guys are really harshing my mellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> I started shooting Elite back in 2011 when they came out with the Pure. I liked their bows because they were simple slim sleak, solid limb bows and pretty much no one else was offering that. They had a great warranty and great customer service. Now all of that has changed. Pete Crawford is no longer involved, I don't have much to say about the new president, he's never been very friendly anytime I've been around him, never acted like he had the time to fool with the lowly non-pro shooters, their making the exact same bow as every other company, split limb, roller, that looks exactly like a Mathews-Hoyt-new breed-bear and the price has increased. Guarantee the solid limb will be phased out over the next couple of years. And now the warranty has changed and on top of that they reduced the contingency money last year in half. If I'm gonna shoot a bow that looks like that why not shoot a Mathews and get $1500 for winning instead of $500? And yes I got two of those checks last year from Elite. I wonder if they still offer the deal where if you're on a hunting trip and something happens to your bow, they'll overnight you a replacement? I highly doubt it.
> I know I know, if I don't like it just don't buy it and that's exactly what I'll do. I'll continue to shoot my Pures and Victory 37s and when they're wore out or I want something new ill be buying something other than an Elite. I'm not bitter I just don't see why they would try to fix something that wasn't broken. Why change something when they were basically the only ones offering it?


I agree. I liked Elite for what they were. I don't see the reason for the supposed upgrades with these new bows, and definitely don't feel the price is worth the product. I'll shoot my Victory 37 for a good while longer and then will venture into testing out other bows.


----------



## ejacks5 (Feb 20, 2012)

Was super excited to buy one till I seen the price I'm gonna check last years out and save a little bit and buy the accessories with the money I save and next year buy this year's lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Dang glad I bought a closeout Synergy since they just deleted that model.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

BillyRay said:


> Dang glad I bought a closeout Synergy since they just deleted that model.


I just picked up a 16 leftover Impulse 31 also. Half the cost of the new ones and just what I want in an elite bow.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone know the difference between the Emerge and the Impression? They look to be the same bow renamed?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Killratio said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Emerge and the Impression? They look to be the same bow renamed?


Yeah we've been asking that for two days. So far no answer. 

A slower heavier spirit..... wonderful.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Spirit was a good bow!

So maybe elite only had 5 bows actually...


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

The Emerge and Impression look to be the same bow. Specs are identical. 
I can't see a difference.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Pretty sure they are the same bow. Thought it was just a marketing gimmick for a woman's bow.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Killratio said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Emerge and the Impression? They look to be the same bow renamed?


There is no difference.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am tempted to buy another spirit just for spite. Greedy pricks....


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

trial153 said:


> i am tempted to buy another spirit just for spite. Greedy pricks....


lol!!!!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> The Emerge and Impression look to be the same bow. Specs are identical.
> I can't see a difference.


Is one spit limb and one solid limb?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Scottie/PA said:


> There is no difference.


Scottie 
Any clue why they did that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

For that matter why make a slower heavier spirit?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Scottie
> Any clue why they did that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple... marketing. One as a ladys bow.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Simple... marketing. One as a ladys bow.


Is it even possible that with all the talking heads there that none of them pointed out how asinine it will make them look?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Is it even possible that with all the talking heads there that none of them pointed out how asinine it will make them look?


Judging by the MSRP they gave their bows there is only one thing they think about $$$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

frog gigger said:


> I have, and still haven't come to a conclusion.


Limb angle and trouble getting the correct amount of valley and letoff.
It was pads or diff drawstops.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Limb angle and trouble getting the correct amount of valley and letoff.
> It was pads or diff drawstops.


Different draw-stops would have probably been a better choice...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I said it looks like a freaking bandaid ...what a cob job


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

standsitter said:


> Really?? before you hand your card over the counter look at the bow, really look at it, look at those limb pads and think about why they are there, look at those limbs and know they are made in house, Elite has never made splits let alone 4 layer laminate before, do you want to be the test dummy for those?? then there is that static cable guard, the wait and see approach is the smart move.


Now, now....sour grapes?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

nochance said:


> Now, now....sour grapes?


Hmm, ya think? It gets old..


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

With regards to price, my last three bows I bought this year.

PSE Decree HD 
PSE Decree IC
PSE Epix (loaded less sight)

Total for three bows $1200, still under msrp of one Elite


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pse just destroyed elites lineup with the new evlove for hunting and 3d. Waaay better specs and waaay better price. Also feels more like an elite than the new elites, lol. Looks like I'm headed back to pse as far as this year's flagship go but I can't say for sure until I shoot these


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks like I will not be able to shoot any of the bows. My shop told me he is not bringing elite in this year. He has a rack full of impulses he didnt sell marked down to $650

I really wanted to shoot the option 7 and revol to see what they are all about.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

enkriss said:


> It looks like I will not be able to shoot any of the bows. *My shop told me he is not bringing elite in this year.* He has a rack full of impulses he didnt sell marked down to $650
> 
> I really wanted to shoot the option 7 and revol to see what they are all about.


I think a lot of shops will decide this honestly. In my area if I was a shop owner I would order if they had to have one but I don't think I would stock them.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Limb angle and trouble getting the correct amount of valley and letoff.
> It was pads or diff drawstops.


Watched the video, Reo says it makes it more consistent.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Watched the video, Reo says it makes it more consistent.


Yea he also said the msrp is 1399 and worth every penny...


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

pseshooter84 said:


> Pse just destroyed elites lineup with the new evlove for hunting and 3d. Waaay better specs and waaay better price. Also feels more like an elite than the new elites, lol. Looks like I'm headed back to pse as far as this year's flagship go but I can't say for sure until I shoot these


PSE Guy saying he's headed back to PSE. Yes, you sir are certainly unbiased.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

joffutt1 said:


> PSE Guy saying he's headed back to PSE. Yes, you sir are certainly unbiased.


Lol... these threads are comical!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> Scottie
> Any clue why they did that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont think they're the first to do this... i think there been others that have made same bow and marketed them to the women shooters... bedazzle one up give it a different name and market the women shooters... whats the big deal..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

trial153 said:


> I said it looks like a freaking bandaid ...what a cob job


Another fine post my friend... really good one...lol


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Dont think they're the first to do this... i think there been others that have made same bow and marketed them to the women shooters... bedazzle one up give it a different name and market the women shooters... whats the big deal..


It gives the impression they didn't want to put the time into either the women or the kids? Why not just make one bow (like they did) and call it a women/youth model...why rename it?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Killratio said:


> It gives the impression they didn't want to put the time into either the women or the kids? Why not just make one bow (like they did) and call it a women/youth model...why rename it?


Why not?

I know my boys wouldnt shoot a womens bow... but if u renamed it and gave it a cool paint job they wouldnt think twice about it... kinda a silly thing to complain about imo..


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

The Tempo is the only bow that strikes my interest at all. 
But then comparing it to the Synergy, it's pretty much the same bow. 1/2 longer, 1/8 shorter brace, ibo the same.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> The Tempo is the only bow that strikes my interest at all.
> But then comparing it to the Synergy, it's pretty much the same bow. 1/2 longer, 1/8 shorter brace, ibo the same.


I thought the tempo was 34" ata 7-3/4" bh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Why not?
> 
> I know my boys wouldnt shoot a womens bow... but if u renamed it and gave it a cool paint job they wouldnt think twice about it... kinda a silly thing to complain about imo..


Honestly Mathews did this part well. Elite should of made specifics or just 1 or the other..IMO


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^I'm seeing 7 1/4, 34''
Synergy is 7 3/8, 33.5.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

joffutt1 said:


> PSE Guy saying he's headed back to PSE. Yes, you sir are certainly unbiased.


I had that crappy I34 to do a review on it vs the halon and the mathews was waaay better in every aspect. In fact my pse dna from 2013 was smoother and better in every aspect besides the back wall and is 3 years older. Not a fanboy here and did not think highly of pse these last few years until now. Elite is behind in technology and are now charging more than most flagships? Why? I'd take the Mathews, Bowtech, Pse, Hoyt, and obsession over the elite at that price. Of course if the bow was superior, that is a different story. Not here to bash but Elite needs a wake up call


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^I'm seeing 7 1/4, 34''
> Synergy is 7 3/8, 33.5.












***nevermind the website says 7-1/4"..

Interesting....

It also has Impulse 34 cams on it...meh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

http://www.elitearchery.com/bows/tempo


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Glad Elite decided to stay with a 6 inch brace speed bow again this year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

frog gigger said:


> The Tempo is the only bow that strikes my interest at all.
> But then comparing it to the Synergy, it's pretty much the same bow. 1/2 longer, 1/8 shorter brace, ibo the same.


I shot the Tempo last night and it definitely is not the same bow as a Synergy. Not sure at all what Elite was thinking on this bow. We did a comparison with the Synergy riser, and they appear to be identical. But with the Impulse cam on this bow, it does not draw anything like a Synergy. It was a pretty smooth draw with just a little hump at the end, but it was a stout draw. Decent valley and I could not really feel any dump into the valley. Just a smooth steady pull with a little increase on the end. But for the life of me, I am not sure what Elite was thinking. This bow IBO's at pretty much the same as the Synergy, but is nowhere near as smooth and easy to draw. I think Elite dropped the ball on this bow, guys looking for a Synergy style bow are not going to be happy at all in my opinion. On a side note, I loved the new OD Green color. This bow was lighter in color than I was expecting from what I have seen in other pictures, but the color was really nice. Also, the new roller guide just plugs into the old 3/8" diameter cable rod hole, looks identical to the Synergy. But, and this is a biggie in my opinion, the roller guide on the Synergy is not adjustable like the Option one. It is a fixed roller guide, no adjustment at all that I could see.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

are the emerge and the impression the same bow, one marketed for young shooters and the other for women?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

dcopher said:


> I shot the Tempo last night and it definitely is not the same bow as a Synergy. Not sure at all what Elite was thinking on this bow. We did a comparison with the Synergy riser, and they appear to be identical. But with the Impulse cam on this bow, it does not draw anything like a Synergy. It was a pretty smooth draw with just a little hump at the end, but it was a stout draw. Decent valley and I could not really feel any dump into the valley. Just a smooth steady pull with a little increase on the end. But for the life of me, I am not sure what Elite was thinking. This bow IBO's at pretty much the same as the Synergy, but is nowhere near as smooth and easy to draw. I think Elite dropped the ball on this bow, guys looking for a Synergy style bow are not going to be happy at all in my opinion. On a side note, I loved the new OD Green color. This bow was lighter in color than I was expecting from what I have seen in other pictures, but the color was really nice. Also, the new roller guide just plugs into the old 3/8" diameter cable rod hole, looks identical to the Synergy. But, and this is a biggie in my opinion, the roller guide on the Synergy is not adjustable like the Option one. It is a fixed roller guide, no adjustment at all that I could see.


Somebody's on drugs at that place if this be the case. 
I'm actually trading for my old Synergy back in a few hours.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

frog gigger said:


> Somebody's on drugs at that place if this be the case.
> I'm actually trading for my old Synergy back in a few hours.


Had a buddy shoot one last night as well. Tempo does NOT have the adjustable slider. Fixed rollers like noted.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I think they have under rated the Tempo. We ran ours through the graph last night. 71 lbs, 350 grain arrow, at 28.5" draw and it hit 322.




dcopher said:


> I shot the Tempo last night and it definitely is not the same bow as a Synergy. Not sure at all what Elite was thinking on this bow. We did a comparison with the Synergy riser, and they appear to be identical. But with the Impulse cam on this bow, it does not draw anything like a Synergy. It was a pretty smooth draw with just a little hump at the end, but it was a stout draw. Decent valley and I could not really feel any dump into the valley. Just a smooth steady pull with a little increase on the end. But for the life of me, I am not sure what Elite was thinking. This bow IBO's at pretty much the same as the Synergy, but is nowhere near as smooth and easy to draw. I think Elite dropped the ball on this bow, guys looking for a Synergy style bow are not going to be happy at all in my opinion. On a side note, I loved the new OD Green color. This bow was lighter in color than I was expecting from what I have seen in other pictures, but the color was really nice. Also, the new roller guide just plugs into the old 3/8" diameter cable rod hole, looks identical to the Synergy. But, and this is a biggie in my opinion, the roller guide on the Synergy is not adjustable like the Option one. It is a fixed roller guide, no adjustment at all that I could see.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

NY-ARCHER said:


> A nice option would have been to just put a roller guard on the Energy 32...
> or
> The Energy 32 with the roller guard and split limbs.
> 
> Overall, until I shoot the new line, I cant see giving up my Elite Energy 32 and 2007 Bowtech Tribute. These are 2 bows that are very hard to beat.


My e32 isn't going anywhere. Very disappointing with the looks of these. Will have to go shoot a few, but so far nothing makes me want to sell my 32 and upgrade.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

standsitter said:


> Really?? before you hand your card over the counter look at the bow, really look at it, look at those limb pads and think about why they are there, look at those limbs and know they are made in house, Elite has never made splits let alone 4 layer laminate before, do you want to be the test dummy for those?? then there is that static cable guard, the wait and see approach is the smart move.


I agree 100%.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

*Elite 2017*

Hey folks. So just getting back from the ATA show and reading all of the comments on our new stuff here on AT. I’ve read all the comments on these 21 pages and many from other threads as well. So please for one minute don’t think that nobody from Elite is paying attention.

I see a lot of positive comments as well as some constructive criticism here and again, we’re listening and taking notes. I also see some straight negativity and that’s ok too. There’s a lot of great bows and bow companies out there. People have different preferences and that’s why there’s room for all of us. 
I’d like to address a few of the common points made on this thread. I’m obviously not going to hit them all, but I’ll get the recurring ones anyway. 

1.	Other bow companies (Hoyt, Bear, etc.) Design Influence
As many of you may know, our new director of engineering is in fact from Bear, but these new Option bow risers were already done before he came on board with us. I challenged our engineers to build a new high-end bow that was a slight departure from our current line, but still gave the consumer our promise of shootability. Through this challenge, the Option 6&7 risers were developed. I have to say, that there are some really cool bow designs on the market today. I’m not a bit bashful to be very complimentary of the other company’s bows. We test and shoot them all. Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, Bear, etc. all make some good looking stuff. I think everyone has their own “identity” but there’s only so many directions you can go in your designs and aesthetics without looking like someone else’s influence. 

2.	Speed Ratings
No easy way to explain this, but I’ll do my best. Some of our speed ratings in the past were definitely on the high end of the achievable performance. We test all of our competitor’s bows and the way we rated our speed was really no different than anyone else and in many cases we were still more conservative. I have a different philosophy on speed ratings. I want any of our customers to pick up one of our bows and have it easily do what we say it will do. This was a year of change for Elite. As you’ll see, some of the listed speeds seem lower than where they should be. Let me give a couple specific examples….. The Tempo is in fact significantly faster than the Synergy. Not just a few fps. Why is it listed at “only” 325 fps…? Because it will hit those numbers and that is the 100% accurate speed rating for true IBO specs. The Option 6 is also more than 2 fps faster than the Impulse 31 even though it’s listed that way. We can’t take an existing bow that’s in our line and make the speed less all on paper. But on the other side, we want to move our speed numbers to where they are all in line with one another and accurate. Not just accurate from the high end of what is achievable. So we are moving towards this and it couldn’t be done with a flip of the switch due to existing bows in the line mixed with new. 

3.	Ship Dates
The new Option 6, Option 7, Tempo, Emerge and Impression are all shipping now. The ReVol is going to be a little bit later, but we are expecting to start shipping around the 1st of April. 

4.	Our Live Launch Unveiling
So we tried something new. Admittedly, it was our first true ATA launch for Elite. We typically launch in October, but waited this year as this was an opportunity to partner with our dealers. This is what the overwhelming amount of them had asked for and we listened. The FB live feed didn’t go as we planned. In years past, there would have only been the social media kick off and website updates. Honestly, the Bruce Buffer announcement was for our dealers attending the ATA show and the response we got from those in attendance was overwhelmingly positive. Point taken on the live feed and we learned a lesson there for next time. 

5.	Where’s the New Target Bows?
Define “target bow”. 2 Years ago, our “hot” target bow was the Energy 35. Every one of our pro shooters shot that bow and the ranges were full of them. Now we have the Victory and Victory 37 bows. We just launched the V37 last year and everyone loved it. Those bows are still very much relevant and a major part of our line. We do have the new ReVol which will be available in a few months that also hits that 35” ata/7” bh spec. That’s likely what you’ll see many of our pros shooting who aren’t shooting the V39 or V37. 

6.	Warranty
It had to happen someday guys…. We couldn’t keep growing and growing and continue to offer a lifetime transferable warranty. We still have a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner, just like every other major bow company. We have to create premium and innovative products for our customers, but we also have to partner with our dealers, as that is the channel for us to put these bows into the archer’s hands. Without that partnership, we don’t have the platform to deliver those bow to the consumer, regardless of the demand. With that said, the majority of our dealers were not in favor of the transferable warranty. This wasn’t an easy decision and not one that anyone took lightly, but this is where it is. The hunt guarantee is still in place. 

7.	Why the Limb Stop Pad (not a “Band-Aid”)
One of the reasons our existing limb stop worked so well was the extended flat area on the solid limb that we had to land on. With the change to the split limb, we designed the profile to optimize the performance. This meant that the area where the draw stop would have hit, would have been on an angled surface. The limb stop pad enabled us to create a perfect landing pad for the draw stop across all of the mod sizes while allowing us to optimize the performance of the new limb. 

8.	Emerge/Impression
The Emerge and Impression are in fact the same bow. Here’s what we heard a ton of: “You know, my son would have probably wanted to get a Spirit if it wasn’t a women’s bow”. I can’t disagree. I bought my son a Spirit when he was 10 and the first thing the ungrateful little brat said was “But Dad…. That’s a girl’s bow”. Yeah, he’s right. It was. So, we designed a new riser to replace the Spirit. Added a new grip made for smaller hands, a roller guard and decided to keep the existing Spirit cams as they performed really well. With this we now have two models: The Emerge for youth boys and small framed men, and the Impression for women and youth girls. 

9.	Lastly, the elephant in the room – The Price Increase on New Models
I could write a book on this one guys, but I’ll try to keep this short as possible. For starters, the great bows from last year in the Impulse 31 and 34 are still here for 2017. We had another record year in 2016 and these were by far our biggest sellers. We continued on the path of the success we had with the impulse bows and added the Tempo to the line. This falls in line with the traditional Elite feel and also comes in at the same $1,000 price point that our bows did last year. In fact, the Impulse’s, Tempo, Emerge/Impression, Energy 35, Victory & Victory 37 are the same price as they have been. I feel that the Tempo will likely be our highest volume bow this season. 

As for the new Option bows, they’re not for everybody. I realize they are expensive compared to some of the other aluminum bows out there. I’m very aware of the other bow company’s product lines and their prices. All I’ll tell you is this isn’t your typical aluminum riser bow. Yeah, it’s got 7075 aluminum. Big deal, right….? What you may not be able to see is the machining that goes into this bow. It’s there for a purpose and made possible by our use of the 7075. This riser is as rigid as it gets, but still very “skeletal” and weighs only 4.3 lbs. Not “light” by standards, but if you look at the weights of all of the other flagship models launched this year, we aren’t any heavier either. The split limbs we are using aren’t just a “me too” split limb. Is it new innovation…? Not really, as in other companies have been doing split limbs for a while, but I do believe our design is somewhat unique and superior. The roller guard… Yep, not a pioneer there either. But, our design is moveable and does work well to fine tune some aspects. It’s not flexible (by design) but is again (in our opinion), an improvement over current designs on the market today. 

At the end of the day I’m sure I could banter back and forth forever over the increased costs and whether or not they’re justified, but I can tell you that the increase in cost on our end is very real. It’s certainly not a matter of “screwing our customers” and in fact, our margins on these new bows are much less than any of the others in our line. The 7075 riser forging we purchase to machine these out of, is more than double the cost of our previous forgings. Then there’s the machine time. Without providing specific numbers, our machine time on this bow with the double cages and the skeletal design is also more than double and requires more ops. In a perfect world, we could innovate, advance our designs and materials, improve our products and never increase prices. Unfortunately that isn’t possible. Again, I know these new bows aren’t going to be for everyone. That was never the intention. We stayed true to what we have been doing with the continuation of the Impulse bows and the addition of the Tempo. We are simply offering a couple new, feature packed bows that we believe have their place in the market as well. And based on the initial impression at the ATA show by our dealers who saw them, shot them and ordered them, I think the majority of them feel the same. 

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to try to address a few of the concerns that I saw. If you’re still reading this, thanks for sticking with it. Lastly, if you’re wondering about these new Option bows, just go try one. It might not be for you and that’s totally cool, but as a lifetime “bow geek” I’m really excited about how awesome these things are. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 1954res (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to read and answer this forum. I know from experience when you take pride in trying to produce a product for the public it's not easy to read the negative about it. But it is necessary if a company truly cares about their customers, thanks again , Randy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

EGriggs said:


> Hey folks. So just getting back from the ATA show and reading all of the comments on our new stuff here on AT. I’ve read all the comments on these 21 pages and many from other threads as well. So please for one minute don’t think that nobody from Elite is paying attention.
> 
> I see a lot of positive comments as well as some constructive criticism here and again, we’re listening and taking notes. I also see some straight negativity and that’s ok too. There’s a lot of great bows and bow companies out there. People have different preferences and that’s why there’s room for all of us.
> I’d like to address a few of the common points made on this thread. I’m obviously not going to hit them all, but I’ll get the recurring ones anyway.
> ...


Great post Eric.. Confirmed my suspicion on cost creep.. makes perfect sense.. just unfortunate so many dont understand manufacturing and all to often dont compare apples to apples... nor do they understand the benefits.. and yep it all costs money... its not rocket science.. ive said it in other posts and ill say it again... nobody *****es to much about the 1500 price tags on the hoyt and pse shoot thru designs but for what ever reason(s) they jump all over the elites... i for one can appreciate what has been done with these bows... no doubt the price tag is gonna be a major factor with them but again.. theres lots of other choices out there for the people..


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That's an excellent post , well written , great answers to a lot questions that were raised during the discussion ! But the PRICE is still to high ! Lol I'm getting one a option 34 , I want to get one in one of the new mossy oak camos . Does anybody have any pics of the bows wearing the new camo ?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

EGriggs said:


> Hey folks. So just getting back from the ATA show and reading all of the comments on our new stuff here on AT. I’ve read all the comments on these 21 pages and many from other threads as well. So please for one minute don’t think that nobody from Elite is paying attention.
> 
> I see a lot of positive comments as well as some constructive criticism here and again, we’re listening and taking notes. I also see some straight negativity and that’s ok too. There’s a lot of great bows and bow companies out there. People have different preferences and that’s why there’s room for all of us.
> I’d like to address a few of the common points made on this thread. I’m obviously not going to hit them all, but I’ll get the recurring ones anyway.
> ...


Thanks for responding Eric. I figured by the looks of the new risers that there was a lot of machine time. That ReVol looks awesome can't wait to try one out. If you want you could send me a lefty to test and review I'm not picky on color :wink:. Haters are gonna hate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to address all these issues. I appreciate your honesty and attitude toward archery in general. I really like the new Option bows. Hopefully mine will be here soon! Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Mr. Griggs, thank you for taking the time to respond. The one item you didn't cover was the grip. Why the change?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Has an anti lockup feature been designed into the new cams?

What is the BH of the tempo. I have seen documentation say 7-1/4 & the site says 7-3/4?



EGriggs said:


> Hey folks. So just getting back from the ATA show and reading all of the comments on our new stuff here on AT. I’ve read all the comments on these 21 pages and many from other threads as well. So please for one minute don’t think that nobody from Elite is paying attention.
> 
> I see a lot of positive comments as well as some constructive criticism here and again, we’re listening and taking notes. I also see some straight negativity and that’s ok too. There’s a lot of great bows and bow companies out there. People have different preferences and that’s why there’s room for all of us.
> I’d like to address a few of the common points made on this thread. I’m obviously not going to hit them all, but I’ll get the recurring ones anyway.
> ...


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

When will left-handed tempo and option 7 be available?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

Eric Griggs, you are a stand up guy and I appreciate you taking time out of your busy schedule to post on here. That says something about you. All of your comments make perfect sense. Thank you. After shooting the new Option 6 last night, I will be pre-ordering a new Revol. I think the new riser design is excellent, the stiffness and shootability of the bow was exceptional. I look forward to seeing what you guys can do next year in regards to the target bows with the new dual riser cages and split limbs.


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

I see the warranty change (excuse) as very lame. The best thing about Elite was their transferable warranty, which added great value...no more, they are just like all the rest now. I guess they would rather appease the dealers than take care of the one who (in the end) actually pays for the Elite product, not just profits off them....very poor IMHO!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fireman 09 said:


> I see the warranty change (excuse) as very lame. The best thing about Elite was their transferable warranty, which added great value...no more, they are just like all the rest now. I guess they would rather appease the dealers than take care of the one who (in the end) actually pays for the Elite product, not just profits off them....very poor IMHO!


How they gonna sell bows with no dealers? Take a look at small companies with small a dealer base. They don't sell many bows.


----------



## Bowtechshoot (Mar 7, 2016)

gud235 said:


> This site hasn't changed a bit. All it takes is one post from EG to change the mood... LMAO


That was my thoughts everyone talked trash and boom nothing! Lol


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

gud235 said:


> This site hasn't changed a bit. All it takes is one post from EG to change the mood... LMAO


I saw the same. 
Now that xtra 3-400 is a no brainer to spend.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I honestly don't know who Eric Griggs is. I can only assume a high rep from elite. I don't shoot elite now. I have in the past. But assuming this guy is a rep at elite says a lot. I've never seen any reps from the big 4 post on here. Unless I'm mistaken. At least this guy is trying to answer and adress all comments that have been posted over and over.


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> How they gonna sell bows with no dealers? Take a look at small companies with small a dealer base. They don't sell many bows.


You can drink the coolaid and stay loyal all you want. As for me, no thanks... their's too many other just as good brands with the same "new warranty".


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> I honestly don't know who Eric Griggs is. I can only assume a high rep from elite. I don't shoot elite now. I have in the past. But assuming this guy is a rep at elite says a lot. I've never seen any reps from the big 4 post on here. Unless I'm mistaken. At least this guy is trying to answer and adress all comments that have been posted over and over.


It's called damage control :wink:


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fireman 09 said:


> You can drink the coolaid and stay loyal all you want. As for me, no thanks... their's too many other just as good brands with the same "new warranty".


OK. Lol. I don't shoot elite. And I don't drink cool aid. I'm a beer kind of guy.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fireman 09 said:


> It's called damage control :wink:


Maybe. But again do you see anyone from the big 4 posting on here about anything ? It's nice to have some industry guys posting on here at least trying to answer some questions.


----------



## Rfiato (Nov 13, 2016)

Are they keeping the E 35?


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

nick060200 said:


> I honestly don't know who Eric Griggs is. I can only assume a high rep from elite. I don't shoot elite now. I have in the past. But assuming this guy is a rep at elite says a lot. I've never seen any reps from the big 4 post on here. Unless I'm mistaken. At least this guy is trying to answer and adress all comments that have been posted over and over.


Eric is the president of elite I believe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> OK. Lol. I don't shoot elite. And I don't drink cool aid. I'm a beer kind of guy.


Beer...gods gift!:cheers:
I'm not bashing their product...just the new warranty. IMHO that was a lot of Elites value....not so any more!


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

jeepw2 said:


> Eric is the president of elite I believe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yes he is


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> I saw the same.
> Now that xtra 3-400 is a no brainer to spend.


No storage of sheep out there. Sharpen the shears.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow...chirp


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, this thread is awesome. .. on that note, still not worth that price!!! I don't care if it's Donald Trump on here saying that it is worth it because it is simply not. PSE and Hoyt are producing carbon bows in that price range... maybe if you had that riser made out of carbon then we could agree... I am not bashing but being honest here. Who are you marketing to here? If you knew that you would have operating/material cost increase, why wouldn't you scrap the idea or stick to what has proven to be great in the past. I want to like EliTE because it is kind of my hometown company and have done a review of 1 of their bows on my YouTube channel. Shootability..... simple.. cost effective and had a following


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

The best thing about Elite was the warranty? Seriously? To me the best thing about Elite is/was the bows. The warranty is way down the list for me.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Eric, thanks for posting here. I appreciate your thorough response to most of the concerns you've seen articulated in spades here and your transparency on things as well as admission where things may not have gone so well (like the release which has gotten almost universal criticism - and note that I've got a martial arts and MMA background and I'm a big fan of Matt and Buffer for that matter in the proper context but even I thought it was a bit on the cheesy and unprofessional side - at least as cheesy as some of the prior Bowtech releases at the show. Some of your team like Reo etc. have WAY more credibility in the archery space than Matt and Bruce - but hey, live and learn).

In any case, let me just play devil's advocate on a couple of items because it's something I like to do and is certainly warranted in this case. And note that I don't necessarily expect any response - frankly some of this will be a bit rhetorical anyway.

On the price front your explanation of incremental cost due to the riser material and design is understandable but there's a significant implication in your decision to even go down that road. That implication is that elite has somehow established such significant brand credibility and preference that you are justified in expecting the dealer and consumer to pay a significant premium for your new bows as compared to the flagship bows from Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE. The massive volume of negative response from archery geeks here on AT about your pricing suggests you haven't yet earned that right and I suspect with the "average joe" buying population even less so. The decision to machine a complicated riser out of 7075 may or may not have any meaningful benefits with respect to bow function but I'd be willing to bet a new bow that tuning and downrange accuracy is no better than the new Reign 7 I picked up and to the extent it isn't, the overly complicated riser you produced has only theoretical benefits to an archer, not practical ones and I guess the question is how many are willing to pay a premium for theoretical benefits? I would say your decision on riser construction and pricing was a risky one. You would probably say it was a calculated risk. Perhaps, but the question remains as to whether that calculation was accurate or not. Again, it without question assumes the elite brand has earned the right to go this route and that the buying public will see a clear and obvious benefit in that design over every other bow design out there and be willing to pay for it. Time will tell but initial reaction from a LOT of current and former elite owners here doesn't appear terribly promising.

It also puts dealers, especially the smaller ones, in a VERY difficult position. Many are still sitting on Impulse inventory and they have practical experience with customers in their shops that informs their opinion that customers will NOT pay this type of premium for an elite bow over one of the other top brands. Therefore, to have any chance of moving your bows they would need to price them at a level that would cut their margins down to next to nothing. This is why we've heard a lot of frustration from dealers around the country and already seen a number of decisions to drop elite.

Speaking of the Impulse bows, your response suggests that you are offering a lineup (mainly prior year models) of less expensive bows with less complicated riser designs and a couple with the highly complicated risers at much higher prices. I guess one question would be whether that is consistent with your strategic intent going forward or whether we should expect the entire lineup to shift to the high priced complex riser design. If so, you will likely leave an entire segment of the buying population behind. If not, then you may need to have flagship type offerings in that space each year. I suspect your throughput on Impulse bows will be weak this year as they will be viewed as last year's model, indications here suggest there may be excess inventory in the dealer network and many will seek to buy Impulse bows used rather than paying full price for them. Again, however, maybe I'm wrong and you'll sell a boatload of them to whatever remaining dealer network you have this year.

On another note, I couldn't disagree with you more that your fixed roller system offers something better than the competition. The adjustability will not frankly be used by most of the buying population who don't tune their bows and to the extent they mess with it, most won't be competent enough to optimize clearance and tuning in the setting they choose and I guess since they need a press to adjust it and statistically speaking, none of them will have a press, they'll rely on the initial dealer setup and cross their fingers from that point forward. So, at the end of the day, it's simply a fixed (forward) roller which is not new and arguably inferior vs. almost every other system. Most other brands either avoided a fixed roller system entirely or went away from them (including Bear ironically). Hoyt went through a few years with a fixed roller system that essentially worked in the same manner as yours. It was awful IMO and created unwanted torque. Yes, you could tune around them with yoke tuning but they were far from ideal. They came to their senses and developed a flex roller system and it was NOT an accident that they named it the "zero torque" roller (even though "zero" is an overstatement - it still exists but to a much lesser degree). Now, the very limited input we've seen on tuning with the Options may be a microcosm that suggests the stiffness of your riser tends more often than not to counteract the negative impact of your fixed roller sufficiently to not result in the degree of tuning issues one might otherwise expect. But, to the extent you want to build the best of the best and charge the types of prices you are, reduction of torque throughout the system should be your goal. You've gone to great lengths and cost to build a riser that is alleged to do so yet you didn't build a relatively inexpensive and simple cable retention system that does so. A flex roller system would do so and might actually compliment your riser design and optimize the entire system in such a way that premium pricing is at least partly warranted. I'm hopeful you'll replace the cable retention system with a flex system next year.

Just some of my thoughts Eric. I, for one, hope you are successful over the long term as the more top notch players pushing each other in this industry the better. I, like most here, do think you went overboard on pricing and expect it will backfire on you this season. Might it eventually take hold and work over the long term? Perhaps. I also feel bad for all of the smaller pro shop owners that are suffering through this strategic design and pricing shift you've made. It seems we lose more and more of these small shops each year as it's just tough to make a go of it. Technically, if you are targeting the high end customer (which you clearly are with the Option bows), people like me are the ideal customer for you. I can afford the high end and will happily pay it to the extent I believe it's warranted. I look forward to getting my hands on an Option 7 but you haven't thus far convinced me. I also pay for performance and your performance/speed is average at best. When I can have a bow like the Reign 7 that does 340+ at 7" all day long which beats any 7" BH bow you offer and do so with a smooth draw cycle (much more so than either of your Impulse bows based on my personal experience), why would I pay a premium for a bow with less performance? Point is, if you can't convince a customer like me who can afford to and will pay for the best of the best you will struggle to move these in the volumes you hope to. And keep in mind that the average bowhunter that makes up the vast majority of the buying population does not resemble me. They are looking for a simple solid bow with good performance at a reasonable price. They don't know jack about 7075 or riser stiffness and the possible impact on tuning - heck, they couldn't tune a bow to save their life. They generally consider looks, IBO performance and pricing and like to buy from a brand that has a solid longstanding reputation. With the new lineup, in particular, you simply aren't playing in that space. Now maybe you have made a strategic decision that you just haven't yet clearly articulated to become an ultra premium bow maker that targets only the high end buyer and expects to sell a lower volume of bows because you no longer intend to cater to the broader market. If that's true that's great although I'd say you still have a little work to do on your product and I'd say you need to make that strategic shift clear to your dealer network because some of them will not want to play in that space and take the incremental inventory risk (for essentially the same reason they don't stock high priced target bows in inventory) or they'll shift to an "order only" model and not stock elite inventory at all. I'm frankly a bit confused about what elite is trying to "be" with this shift. What is your strategic intent with respect to your target customer and the positioning you want your brand to hold in the market?

Thanks for enduring my similarly long message and good luck.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

EGriggs said:


> Hey folks. So just getting back from the ATA show and reading all of the comments on our new stuff here on AT. I’ve read all the comments on these 21 pages and many from other threads as well. So please for one minute don’t think that nobody from Elite is paying attention.
> 
> I see a lot of positive comments as well as some constructive criticism here and again, we’re listening and taking notes. I also see some straight negativity and that’s ok too. There’s a lot of great bows and bow companies out there. People have different preferences and that’s why there’s room for all of us.
> I’d like to address a few of the common points made on this thread. I’m obviously not going to hit them all, but I’ll get the recurring ones anyway.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and answering a lot of questions people had. My one thing is I'm a lefty. When I called dealer to see if they would get any lefties in so I could test them. Few said that I'd have to special order one. If I didnt like the way it felt that basically to bad. Then I'd be stuck with a $1200 bow. I ask why they wouldn't have one in stock they said.m they didn't want $1200 sitting on the rack. I can't blame the dealer. Seems like Elite doesn't care if they sell to lefties.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Predator said:


> Eric, thanks for posting here. I appreciate your thorough response to most of the concerns you've seen articulated in spades here and your transparency on things as well as admission where things may not have gone so well (like the release which has gotten almost universal criticism - and note that I've got a martial arts and MMA background and I'm a big fan of Matt and Buffer for that matter in the proper context but even I thought it was a bit on the cheesy and unprofessional side - at least as cheesy as some of the prior Bowtech releases at the show. Some of your team like Reo etc. have WAY more credibility in the archery space than Matt and Bruce - but hey, live and learn).
> 
> In any case, let me just play devil's advocate on a couple of items because it's something I like to do and is certainly warranted in this case. And note that I don't necessarily expect any response - frankly some of this will be a bit rhetorical anyway.
> 
> ...


I thought you posted in bold letters that Elite was dead...Correct? Now you want answers from the president of the company? You were raised wrong...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Fireman 09 said:


> It's called damage control :wink:


Yes, it's clearly attempted damage control and yes, Eric is the president. Can't blame him for attempting damage control because the volume of negative feedback is staggering. They should have seen this coming a mile away and to the extent they didn't I guess I would question the caliber of management they have in place at elite. Had most any of us been consulted (not that we would have) when they made the decision to both drop the transferable warranty and build a hyperexpensive riser and jack prices up hundreds over the better know and larger competitors in this industry we could have predicted long ago almost exactly how this would play out on AT. That said, I do at least respect that he got on here and crafted a thoughtful and thorough response as most companies would not have taken such steps - they would have just rode it out. I doubt it will bring too many sheep back into the fold but even if it brings in a handful and turns down the heat on elite just a bit I imagine Eric will deem it to have been worth his time to craft a response.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

COArrow said:


> I thought you posted in bold letters that Elite was dead...Correct? Now you want answers from the president of the company? You were raised wrong...


Oh, the elite that the large volume of current and former elite shooters are feeling they lost is clearly dead. I made it clear there is a new elite - new owners, some new members of management, a new philosophy etc. etc. and yes, I'm interested in the strategic direction of the new elite just like I'm interested in every other player in this industry of any size.


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

My local dealer has an option 6 in stock. Checked it out today. Nice bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Locally the option 6/7 bows... $1199 :mg: :***:


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Predator said:


> Oh, the elite that the large volume of current and former elite shooters are feeling they lost is clearly dead. I made it clear there is a new elite - new owners, some new members of management, a new philosophy etc. etc. and yes, I'm interested in the strategic direction of the new elite just like I'm interested in every other player in this industry of any size.


I thought the outdoor group still owned Elite.Who are these new owners?None of my local dealers are aware of the Outdoor group still not owning Elite.As a Matter of fact one of them called there rep well i was there and he said they were still owned by the same group of people that he was aware of.IDK Just asking


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Done Right said:


> I thought the outdoor group still owned Elite.Who are these new owners?None of my local dealers are aware of the Outdoor group still not owning Elite.As a Matter of fact one of them called there rep well i was there and he said they were still owned by the same group of people that he was aware of.IDK Just asking


TOG still does own Elite but maybe they did have a CFO change?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

frog gigger said:


> Watched the video, Reo says it makes it more consistent.


Are the pads different thicknesses throughout all draw lengths?
We use different draw stops.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Oh, the elite that the large volume of current and former elite shooters are feeling they lost is clearly dead. I made it clear there is a new elite - new owners, some new members of management, a new philosophy etc. etc. and yes, I'm interested in the strategic direction of the new elite just like I'm interested in every other player in this industry of any size.


Predator the more u post the bigger the fool you look like... go take ur meds my man! That incoherent long winded rambeling post above has got be one of the most painful things ive read... lol... i couldnt even finish it... DO U HONESTLY THINK ANYBODY TAKES U SERIOUS HERE ANYMORE... PARTICULARLY ERIC OR ANYBODY FROM ELITE! Seek help..


----------



## Backeast (Jan 5, 2011)

I have to admit I too liked the simplicity of the solid limb, cable guard, etc. I really believe that Eric Griggs clarified many things for me especially in the price. I like to have a new bow every year and will be buying a tempo. Looks like my tried and true energy 35!


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> Yes, it's clearly attempted damage control and yes, Eric is the president. Can't blame him for attempting damage control because the volume of negative feedback is staggering. They should have seen this coming a mile away and to the extent they didn't I guess I would question the caliber of management they have in place at elite. Had most any of us been consulted (not that we would have) when they made the decision to both drop the transferable warranty and build a hyperexpensive riser and jack prices up hundreds over the better know and larger competitors in this industry we could have predicted long ago almost exactly how this would play out on AT. That said, I do at least respect that he got on here and crafted a thoughtful and thorough response as most companies would not have taken such steps - they would have just rode it out. I doubt it will bring too many sheep back into the fold but even if it brings in a handful and turns down the heat on elite just a bit I imagine Eric will deem it to have been worth his time to craft a response.


Is it damage control or education? Too many guys that only have experience buying bows also think they know how to manufacture and sell them. Don't be surprised if he does not answer your questions regarding Elites strategy on an open forum. Hard to think you would really expect that. From your posts it seems that the best course of action for Elite at this point would be to liquidate, given they won't be able to sell any bows and all the dealers will soon drop them. I'm surprised you care so much about Elites' release and go forward business plan since you don't shoot their bows anyway. Do you have a financial stake in Elite that is at risk, or are you just providing insight and advice to help them succeed?


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

I've owned 4 elites since 06 not as many as others but enough to call me a fan. What drew me in initially was the looks and price . Then the shoot ability kept me coming back. I go 3 to 5 years with a bow normally but have held onto my pure for longer as I didn't find a Elite I liked better. Was gonna order a v37 but decided to wait out the ata show. Still might order one but Mr Griggs post kinda turned me off . Trying to justify that big of a price jump based on riser design and split limbs and a static roller guard is a little silly. That being said it wouldn't stop me from buying last year's tech for a 1000 dollars as I'll shoot it for a few years. But I'm looking at other brands now more than ever.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

Very well written response Eric and cudos to you for coming on AT to address a lot of the concerns on here. I can't wait to shoot the new option series....they look super impressive and I too am in the manufacturing industry so I do understand the cost structure. Your a Class act and the success of Elite is really good for archery. I hope 2017 is as good for Elite as 2016 was. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

tsilvers said:


> Predator the more u post the bigger the fool you look like... go take ur meds my man! That incoherent long winded rambeling post above has got be one of the most painful things ive read... lol... i couldnt even finish it... DO U HONESTLY THINK ANYBODY TAKES U SERIOUS HERE ANYMORE... PARTICULARLY ERIC OR ANYBODY FROM ELITE! Seek help..


He's only trying to help. I mean, it's almost like GOD himself speaking, Eric should be grateful he took the time to offer his advice. He's been a loyal Elite shooter for years.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Adamsdjr said:


> Is it damage control or education?


Damage control and spin. It doesn't take an degree from Carnegie Mellon to see that the elite flagships cost 20% more then other companies compatible bows with similar materials and technologies.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Adamsdjr said:


> Is it damage control or education? Too many guys that only have experience buying bows also think they know how to manufacture and sell them. Don't be surprised if he does not answer your questions regarding Elites strategy on an open forum. Hard to think you would really expect that. From your posts it seems that the best course of action for Elite at this point would be to liquidate, given they won't be able to sell any bows and all the dealers will soon drop them. I'm surprised you care so much about Elites' release and go forward business plan since you don't shoot their bows anyway. Do you have a financial stake in Elite that is at risk, or are you just providing insight and advice to help them succeed?


How many bow companies "educate" through AT posts? They educate through marketing materials, their website, advertisements, tv shows, their dealer network etc. And to the extent elite intended to break the mold and use an AT post from their president for the specific intent of educating us, the timing would have been coordinated to educate us in sync with the release vs. waiting until things got out of control. And Eric leads off his post by stating the reason he was posting being in response to the many concerns from many people here over the past few days. It was damage control and there is frankly no debating that. Is there an element of education included therein? Of course there is and there almost always is in any effective attempt at damage control. Do we all benefit from being a little better educated about both the product and their design goals as he articulated them? Absolutely, and it's partly why I gave him props for coming on here when you wouldn't typically expect him to do so.

On some of your other points you've read WAY too much into my comments. I've never come close to suggesting elite should liquidate nor would I want them to. I do think their sales will suffer due to the price point and there is zero question that some dealers are dropping them (never suggested all of them). They've made their bed (by choosing to build a really expensive riser that apparently comples them to price their dealer prices $175-250 above the competition) and now they have to lie in it. But to the extent this experiment fails in 2017 I would hope they have the financial stability to make it through a rough year and adjust their 2018 strategy/offering to adjust accordingly if need be. And again, maybe I'm wrong and the broader market will quickly see the clear superiority the new elite bows have over the competition because of their complex and expensive riser design and go out and by them in droves. Oh, and I do shoot their bows, I just don't own them (yet).

I will not be at all surprised if he does not answer my questions. I made clear in my post to him that I did not expect him to. Some of my points and questions are such that he may not be well served by trying to explain further or debate me on them. As to whether he would share more insight as to their strategic direction I don't know. The companies I've worked for (who have all been large enough to swallow elite without blinking) actually find it helpful to articulate to investors and customers what their strategy is and how it is differentiated from the competition.

Lastly, what if I told you I was a minority investor in T.O.G.? No real control in the strategic direction but money at risk.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

trial153 said:


> Damage control and spin. It doesn't take an degree from Carnegie Mellon to see that the elite flagships cost 20% more then other companies compatible bows with similar materials and technologies.


Ur not very bright.. are you..


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Ur not very bright.. are you..



You can't even spell you're . And I am the dimwit? Stop being spoon feed and start thinking for yourself you simpleton.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

trial153 said:


> You can't even spell you're . And I am the dimwit? Stop being spoon feed and start thinking for yourself you simpleton.


I think you meant "fed"


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

While split limbs and a roller guard are not new technologies, they are for Elite and manufacturing that equipment costs extra money. I'm not crazy about the prices either but at the end of the day, only Elite knows how much it is costing them to produce these bows. Just like when somebody tells me with my business that I am charging too much for my service. They have no idea what my expenses are and what it takes to make the business profitable. If Elite had churned out the same technology this year as last year and increased prices, then you might be able to cry foul. But these are big changes for Elite and implementing those changes takes money. Prices were bound to increase with changes like these.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> Predator the more u post the bigger the fool you look like... go take ur meds my man! That incoherent long winded rambeling post above has got be one of the most painful things ive read... lol... i couldnt even finish it... DO U HONESTLY THINK ANYBODY TAKES U SERIOUS HERE ANYMORE... PARTICULARLY ERIC OR ANYBODY FROM ELITE! Seek help..


Here you go again. It was already made clear to everyone in another post elsewhere who you are and how you conduct yourself (as if it wasn't already obvious). I would have thought you smart enough to cease with your foolish behavior but I was clearly wrong. And I realize that you have about 3 minions who like to coattail attack - one of them already showed up here. They are no better except I suppose they lack originality - lol. 

I can't help but wonder if your inability to get through my post and/or understand it is due to a lack of mental capacity but I'll not speculate further on that point. As for anyone taking me or you seriously here I know your goal is to somehow add to the small group of minions who choose not to take me seriously and instead spew hate. I have more faith in the membership of AT than to think you'll add to your ranks in any meaningful way. Meanwhile I guess I'll continue to run the risk that some here might take you and your childish personal attacks on multiple members (you've attacked at least a couple others here alone and I've seen many others over time elsewhere) more seriously than my typically logical, well thought out posts on archery topics (whether or not they agree or disagree - in fact I welcome well thought out and respectfully delivered disagreement).

Have a good day sir and I would again ask that you reconsider your conduct here recognizing that it may only be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

nicko said:


> While split limbs and a roller guard are not new technologies, they are for Elite and manufacturing that equipment costs extra money. I'm not crazy about the prices either but at the end of the day, only Elite knows how much it is costing them to produce these bows. Just like when somebody tells me with my business that I am charging too much for my service. They have no idea what my expenses are and what it takes to make the business profitable. If Elite had churned out the same technology this year as last year and increased prices, then you might be able to cry foul. But these are big changes for Elite and implementing those changes takes money. Prices were bound to increase with changes like these.


I don't know that people are necessarily questioning whether it costs elite more to produce their bows. I think the question is whether or not they should have made the decision to design a bow that costs substantially more to produce and whether the market will bear a similar increase in sales price to the consumer. Many dealers are suggesting they think it will not.

In your example a customer may not have a basis to challenge whether your costs (that inform your pricing) are what you say they are but to the extent they don't see clear incremental value in what you offer vs. your competition they will simply go elsewhere rather than pay the prices you are demanding. They will further conclude that you've either been inefficient or foolish in incurring the higher costs you have while offering essentially the same service or product as your competitors and you will suffer a loss of business and frankly may not last long unless you either adjust your cost structure or provide clear and believable evidence as to why your offering is superior to the competition.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Ur not very bright.. are you..


You need to take a look in the mirror!!!

You are an SMR and getting into pissing matches with members of this forum. It speaks alot about your character and business practices. I hope everyone stops buying stuff from you because you need a reality check.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Predator said:


> I don't know that people are necessarily questioning whether it costs elite more to produce their bows. I think the question is whether or not they should have made the decision to design a bow that costs substantially more to produce and whether the market will bear a similar increase in sales price to the consumer. Many dealers are suggesting they think it will not.
> 
> In your example a customer may not have a basis to challenge whether your costs (that inform your pricing) are what you say they are but to the extent they don't see clear incremental value in what you offer vs. your competition they will simply go elsewhere rather than pay the prices you are demanding. They will further conclude that you've either been inefficient or foolish in incurring the higher costs you have while offering essentially the same service or product as your competitors and you will suffer a loss of business and frankly may not last long unless you either adjust your cost structure or provide clear and believable evidence as to why your offering is superior to the competition.


And now, the ball is in Elites court to prove their bows are worthy of the higher prices being charged. As for me, I know where my prices are in relation to my competition and I know what type of service I provide. The people who I get grousing about price are doing their chirping before I have even met them or done any work for them. I can take them or leave them.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

nick060200 said:


> I think you meant "fed"


Case closed...ouch


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> You need to take a look in the mirror!!!
> 
> You are an SMR and getting into pissing matches with members of this forum. It speaks alot about your character and business practices. I hope everyone stops buying stuff from you because you need a reality check.


Im good no worries... i like pissing matches...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Case closed...ouch


The only case that is closed is that you're a classless idiot.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a really good idea what it cost for a 7075 forging and the mill time.
$$$$






nicko said:


> While split limbs and a roller guard are not new technologies, they are for Elite and manufacturing that equipment costs extra money. I'm not crazy about the prices either but at the end of the day, only Elite knows how much it is costing them to produce these bows. Just like when somebody tells me with my business that I am charging too much for my service. They have no idea what my expenses are and what it takes to make the business profitable. If Elite had churned out the same technology this year as last year and increased prices, then you might be able to cry foul. But these are big changes for Elite and implementing those changes takes money. Prices were bound to increase with changes like these.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I can see this thread getting locked.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nicko said:


> I can see this thread getting locked.


Oh, for sure! I can see some vacations getting handed out. Hopefully tsilvers gets a nice lengthy one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now we all know why Levi left, it wasn't about the money at all. Elite will be swirling the drain unless they come to their senses real quick. It's an absolute joke what they are asking dealers to pay. You Elite guys need to wake up and realize they are trying to take advantage of you.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Predator said:


> Eric, thanks for posting here. I appreciate your thorough response to most of the concerns you've seen articulated in spades here and your transparency on things as well as admission where things may not have gone so well (like the release which has gotten almost universal criticism - and note that I've got a martial arts and MMA background and I'm a big fan of Matt and Buffer for that matter in the proper context but even I thought it was a bit on the cheesy and unprofessional side - at least as cheesy as some of the prior Bowtech releases at the show. Some of your team like Reo etc. have WAY more credibility in the archery space than Matt and Bruce - but hey, live and learn).
> 
> In any case, let me just play devil's advocate on a couple of items because it's something I like to do and is certainly warranted in this case. And note that I don't necessarily expect any response - frankly some of this will be a bit rhetorical anyway.
> 
> ...


Are you for real? What world are you actually living in? 

Let me know when you take your show on the road and head west.... I would like to see your stand up. lol

as stated... You need help Bro


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

pbuck said:


> He's only trying to help. I mean, it's almost like GOD himself speaking, Eric should be grateful he took the time to offer his advice. He's been a loyal Elite shooter for years.


LMAO. I just spit out my orange juice


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I have a really good idea what it cost for a 7075 forging and the mill time.
> $$$$


Yep, just another example of what I'm referring to Rodney. Many think Elite is off their rocker charging what they are charging for the Option bows and the Revol. If I had to bet money, I'd bet that Elite sunk a lot more money into developing these new bows than people realize. 

- new riser material and riser design
- new limbs
- new limb pocket system
- new roller guard

I found the prices of the new bows to be eye-popping when I first saw them but when you consider all these changes, there was no way the price increases were going to be minimal. Now it just remains to be seen as to whether or not Elite is trying to sell mansions in a neighborhood of twins and row homes.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Here you go again. It was already made clear to everyone in another post elsewhere who you are and how you conduct yourself (as if it wasn't already obvious). I would have thought you smart enough to cease with your foolish behavior but I was clearly wrong. And I realize that you have about 3 minions who like to coattail attack - one of them already showed up here. They are no better except I suppose they lack originality - lol.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if your inability to get through my post and/or understand it is due to a lack of mental capacity but I'll not speculate further on that point. As for anyone taking me or you seriously here I know your goal is to somehow add to the small group of minions who choose not to take me seriously and instead spew hate. I have more faith in the membership of AT than to think you'll add to your ranks in any meaningful way. Meanwhile I guess I'll continue to run the risk that some here might take you and your childish personal attacks on multiple members (you've attacked at least a couple others here alone and I've seen many others over time elsewhere) more seriously than my typically logical, well thought out posts on archery topics (whether or not they agree or disagree - in fact I welcome well thought out and respectfully delivered disagreement).
> 
> Have a good day sir and I would again ask that you reconsider your conduct here recognizing that it may only be wishful thinking on my part.


Give it up... Elite hater... every year.. same old Predator..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> I can see this thread getting locked.


They still do that around here?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Oh, for sure! I can see some vacations getting handed out. Hopefully tsilvers gets a nice lengthy one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did i do? Lol..


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just know I wouldn't want to be in this business. Trying to make it look like you reinvent the wheel every year has to be tiring. I guess they had 2 options : try something new for them or put out the same bow/specs that's been out since 2008. They chose the former. Change or get left behind is the saying. Can't blame them. I don't think many will be able to justify the price though. The changes they made probably don't mean much for down range accuracy and shot feel and tune ability. I could be wrong. I'll keep an eye out for real world reviews.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok i wont dog u guys anymore... group hug?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> How many bow companies "educate" through AT posts? They educate through marketing materials, their website, advertisements, tv shows, their dealer network etc. And to the extent elite intended to break the mold and use an AT post from their president for the specific intent of educating us, the timing would have been coordinated to educate us in sync with the release vs. waiting until things got out of control. And Eric leads off his post by stating the reason he was posting being in response to the many concerns from many people here over the past few days. It was damage control and there is frankly no debating that. Is there an element of education included therein? Of course there is and there almost always is in any effective attempt at damage control. Do we all benefit from being a little better educated about both the product and their design goals as he articulated them? Absolutely, and it's partly why I gave him props for coming on here when you wouldn't typically expect him to do so.
> 
> On some of your other points you've read WAY too much into my comments. I've never come close to suggesting elite should liquidate nor would I want them to. I do think their sales will suffer due to the price point and there is zero question that some dealers are dropping them (never suggested all of them). They've made their bed (by choosing to build a really expensive riser that apparently comples them to price their dealer prices $175-250 above the competition) and now they have to lie in it. But to the extent this experiment fails in 2017 I would hope they have the financial stability to make it through a rough year and adjust their 2018 strategy/offering to adjust accordingly if need be. And again, maybe I'm wrong and the broader market will quickly see the clear superiority the new elite bows have over the competition because of their complex and expensive riser design and go out and by them in droves. Oh, and I do shoot their bows, I just don't own them (yet).
> 
> ...


If you really were an investor in TOG you would understand that posting on AT would not be the way one would influence performance. Detailing strategy makes sense with investors and other stakeholders. Have you really seen any of Elites competitors lay out their road map for future product introductions and describe what would or would not be included in their lineup. 
Working for a big company and running one are not the same thing. I do enjoy reading some of your reviews but I think you have gone to far here. You may want to go back and read them and put yourself in Eric's position and see how you think he would take those comments and questions.
I hope you have a great day and can enjoy today's Playoff games. I look forward reading other informative reviews when you post them. Best wishes.
I hope you have a great day and


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

pbuck said:


> He's only trying to help. I mean, it's almost like GOD himself speaking, Eric should be grateful he took the time to offer his advice. He's been a loyal Elite shooter for years.


LOL I want to know when we will see Predators new Bow line being released. With all his vast knowledge on how to run a business, manufacture bows, marketing skills, don't forget his MMA background  That is relevant .
He must have some background in CNC programming as well. 

I personally cant wait for his release, IT WILL BE EPIC :77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

nicko said:


> And now, the ball is in Elites court to prove their bows are worthy of the higher prices being charged. As for me, I know where my prices are in relation to my competition and I know what type of service I provide. The people who I get grousing about price are doing their chirping before I have even met them or done any work for them. I can take them or leave them.


I agree. So the question is what will they do over the coming months heading into prime buying season to convince the general public (not just AT membership) that their product is clearly superior so that when they walk into an archery shop to buy a bow they don't react to the sticker shock and instead willingly plop down a premium to buy an elite vs. a Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech or PSE. I haven't yet seen the marketing plan that will accomplish this but will be looking forward to how it plays out. If they pull it off it could be a game changer. Of course the likely response from the competitor would be them increasing the design complication and cost of their bows as well and jacking up prices similarly. Before long a hunting bow will cost $2k.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

nick060200 said:


> I just know I wouldn't want to be in this business. Trying to make it look like you reinvent the wheel every year has to be tiring. I guess they had 2 options : try something new for them or put out the same bow/specs that's been out since 2008. They chose the former. Change or get left behind is the saying. Can't blame them. I don't think many will be able to justify the price though. The changes they made probably don't mean much for down range accuracy and shot feel and tune ability. I could be wrong. I'll keep an eye out for real world reviews.


I agree. Maybe we can get this to a point like we have with guns where people buy and hold for longer periods of time and the quality is such that they last and don't become obsolete in a year or two. Frankly the technology has largely stalled out anyway. I wouldn't mind a bow company going outside of the box and producing the absolute best product they can with no intent to replace it every year with tweaks. I have no doubt that engineers at some of these companies hold back with improvements/tweaks each year because they need to keep something in their pocket for next year. It is a vicious cycle these companies are caught in having to roll out multiple "new" bows each and every year. The problem is that any company taking the lead in this direction would suffer significant sales loss volume for the first year or two until the competitors followed and the market caught on.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a little confused here. Where is this huge price increase? I see a couple brand new bows that cost quite a bit more but it looks to me like the Impulse, E35, Tempo and others that Eric mentioned haven't changed much if at all. I understand the Options, Revol are somewhat higher priced at msrp than other similar bows but the rest of the line, with the addition of several new designs, is basically the same as last year.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Adamsdjr said:


> If you really were an investor in TOG you would understand that posting on AT would not be the way one would influence performance. Detailing strategy makes sense with investors and other stakeholders. Have you really seen any of Elites competitors lay out their road map for future product introductions and describe what would or would not be included in their lineup.
> Working for a big company and running one are not the same thing. I do enjoy reading some of your reviews but I think you have gone to far here. You may want to go back and read them and put yourself in Eric's position and see how you think he would take those comments and questions.
> I hope you have a great day and can enjoy today's Playoff games. I look forward reading other informative reviews when you post them. Best wishes.
> I hope you have a great day and


It was hypothetical and wondered if it would make a difference in your question as to why I cared. I have no concerns with any of my questions - all perfectly logical. Myself and others have questioned the same of other manufacturers here as well. The fact that Eric came on here and posted was great but it doesn't somehow then give elite an exemption from AT members questioning a strategy shift, especially when you have a lot of dealers unhappy with it.

I also hope you have a great day. I have to head off and get a workout in now. Enjoy.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I will say that some Elites since the Energy series came out have been exceeding their listed speed ratings. I had an E32 that was performing well above where it should have been and I saw a thread by ontarget7 (shane) where he had his Impulse 31 hitting a speed equivalent of 352. I know some will say "why not advertise the speeds the bows actually hit?". I'd rather have a bow that clocks in faster than advertised and be pleasantly surprised than a bow that is running slow and has me chasing my tail and tweaking the tune job over a few extra FPS.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yichi said:


> My e32 isn't going anywhere. Very disappointing with the looks of these. Will have to go shoot a few, but so far nothing makes me want to sell my 32 and upgrade.


If you like the energy 32 you'll love the option 7, if you're not planning on upgrading dont shoot it! because you will walk out with one! haha thats what happened to me.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey if they still have the E35 with V grip and same price....I consider that a win.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I didn't see anything wrong with Predators (Somewhat long-winded) post.. I agree with alot of it, I dont see anything wrong with stating a prediction and concerns, especially when it covers pretty much all the things I've been thinking to myself since the release. Some of you guys really need to stop reading SO deep into every word people write and then try to hang them with it.. That sh*t gets real old real quick..........

Aside from all that I'd really like to know the brace height on the Tempo as well, the website actually states 2. The catalog says 7 3/4" but the 2017 "bow page" says 7 1/4".


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

nick060200 said:


> Maybe. But again do you see anyone from the big 4 posting on here about anything ? It's nice to have some industry guys posting on here at least trying to answer some questions.


yes you do you just don't know who they are ...couple years ago Kevin Wilkey from Hoyt was all over AT announcing and describing the new products 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh and if they insist on using a non flexible, fixed roller why not just have one well made design.. The Tempo has an average flagship model price point but the roller on it is a cheap copy that can't be adjusted, it would be nice if they would've put the same roller on all of them. If I do consider a Tempo now I have to try and retrofit some kind of replacement cable guide system bc I will not be caught dead using a fixed roller that can't be adjusted.. I'd let the LTR slide and probably be just fine with it, but the one on the Tempo is useless to me.. Seems to me like they are making things way more complicated then they need to be


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't understand why they opted to move to a roller cable guard and decided to make both a fixed one and an adjustable one. Why not just go with the adjustable model on every bow, especially since fixed models give you no additional tuning capabilities. At least with the bent cable rod Elite had the past few years, you could adjust it for vane clearance and reducing cam lean.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I didn't see anything wrong with Predators (Somewhat long-winded) post.. I agree with alot of it, I dont see anything wrong with stating a prediction and concerns, especially when it covers pretty much all the things I've been thinking to myself since the release. *Some of you guys really need to stop reading SO deep into every word people write and then try to hang them with it.. That sh*t gets real old real quick..........
> *
> Aside from all that I'd really like to know the brace height on the Tempo as well, the website actually states 2. The catalog says 7 3/4" but the 2017 "bow page" says 7 1/4".


I guess we cant have opinions?


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Irish66 said:


> I guess we cant have opinions?


I'm confused, weren't you the one telling people they looked like a fool bc they posted their concerns that you don't agree with? Sorry But I don't remember putting anyone down for having an opinion


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Those questioning the Tempo's brace height, myself included, you can probably bank on it being 7 1/4. 
I don't think the speed is there at 7 3/4.

I'm surprised this hasn't been verified by anyone yet.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Still don't see the reason for the price jump - the Elite rep said they are priced about the same as other company's. So Hoyt charges $1500 for a Carbon bow so you can charge almost the same for your products?


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

949 a local dealer here. Only had black in color supposed to be close to halon in weight but it felt different. I liked the feel compared to the reign much better. Limbs looked better too


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

pbuck said:


> I'm a little confused here. Where is this huge price increase? I see a couple brand new bows that cost quite a bit more but it looks to me like the Impulse, E35, Tempo and others that Eric mentioned haven't changed much if at all. I understand the Options, Revol are somewhat higher priced at msrp than other similar bows but the rest of the line, with the addition of several new designs, is basically the same as last year.


But those are mostly prior year models and companies eventually phase out prior year models in favor of "new" technology. So what will elite do going forward? This is a question I asked Eric with respect to their go forward strategy on product positioning. Will they make more simple, effective and reasonably priced bow options for the "common folk" in future releases or are they moving exclusively to the new riser technology at much higher price points and will end up phasing out the old style elite bows? Or are they going to have two tiers sort of like Hoyt with their flagship series vs. the Charger type bow except that the whole price range would be shifted higher than Hoyt (so Hoyt and others do midrange and premium bows whereas elite does premium and super premium bows)? It would be good to understand this.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jdw2920 said:


> 949 a local dealer here. Only had black in color supposed to be close to halon in weight but it felt different. I liked the feel compared to the reign much better. Limbs looked better too


If true, your dealer is making no money on the bow and not a very smart dealer.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Irish66 said:


> LOL I want to know when we will see Predators new Bow line being released. With all his vast knowledge on how to run a business, manufacture bows, marketing skills, don't forget his MMA background  That is relevant .
> He must have some background in CNC programming as well.
> 
> I personally cant wait for his release, IT WILL BE EPIC :77::77::77::77::77:


It will be. I'm seeking to form an investor group. If interested in investing please PM me but please note that the minimum investment per person is $100k and preferably more. I know that cuts a lot of you out but perhaps some day we'll IPO and you can all own a small slice of the most iconic bow company ever created.

If need be I'll use my martial arts/MMA skills to beat the competition into submission. It's a can't lose proposition.

And get this, you know how they've cloned sheep etc. Well, I've been working with those experts for years and we figured out how to clone Kevin S. but modify the genetic code slightly so that he's a really nice guy you will all love, he'll be super friendly and never steal from anyone or company hop and we actually found a way to improve his bow design genius by a factor of 2X. He will be the bow designer so frankly nobody will stand a chance against us.

I've also been in secret negotiations with Levi. He will continue to shoot for Mathews for the time being but when we are up and running we will be buying out his Mathews contract. I've already offered him a deal he can't refuse - more money per year and a 30 year contract so he can essentially retire with us. Oh, Samantha is included of course and their son who will be the next champion and he has a contract extension at his option of another 20 years once he hits 18.

I'm still sorting out the management team and may have a few opening so to the extent you are interested and think you are qualified you can also send me your resume.

I can already tell you that Shane will be on staff as head of QC and testing. He will be hiring and training a staff who will ensure that every customer's bow is fully tested and tuned before it goes out the door.

We will be identifying a group of about 3-5 custom bowstring makers. No large production crap from us. You will order custom threads in whatever materials and colors you'd like from one of these prominent builders.

Oh, and an affiliated company I'm setting up will be buying out both the Outdoor and Sportsman's channels and we will not allow any hunting shows to be televised that don't have our brand as a sponsor. Yes, the marketing budget will be high but the masses of bowhunters out there that make their bow buying decisions based on these tv shows will all come flocking to us.

There's much more but I don't want to give away too much of the strategy at this time.

Thanks for listening and I hope you will consider investing and/or joining the team. It will, in fact, be EPIC!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

Held an option 6 in person today while picking up my halon. Just doesnt seem like an elite to me. Didnt like anything about it. I wish them luck!


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

All day long. that's why I stopped to check price n see what i thought of it. Actually looked good id consider it if they had a camo model in it, but they said not sure when they would get the camo in. Not sure what level dealer they are but was quoted 949


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

nagster said:


> Held an option 6 in person today while picking up my halon. Just doesnt seem like an elite to me. Didnt like anything about it. I wish them luck!


That's because you are thinking "old elite" and you need to stop doing that. You need to think "new elite". You obviously didn't get the memo on how superior the riser is on that Option 6 vs. all other bows, including your Halon. I mean your Halon may have some "cageyness" to it but it's not 7075 and the milling is FAR less sophisticated than what is used to produce the Option riser. No worries, the Halon should fetch a decent price in the classified if you post it quickly - I mean Levi shoots for them after all.

:wink:


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

I shot elites for many years until i bought my carbon spyder 34 and now my halon 32. I just dont know what to think afer owning many elites over the years. Im sure they will still sell but this bow was totally different.

Even the grip felt weird. The machining was nice and all but honestly didnt look anymore difficult then the hoyts mathews bears and 2016 elites hanging on the wall. 

To each there own though.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

jdw2920 said:


> All day long. that's why I stopped to check price n see what i thought of it. Actually looked good id consider it if they had a camo model in it, but they said not sure when they would get the camo in. Not sure what level dealer they are but was quoted 949


Apparently your dealer hadn't got his 2017 pricing yet.Maybe he just doesn't like to profit just lose money.Ive Seen 2017 pricing on the new bows for 2017 and he can not sell them for 949. and profit the pricing my dealer buys at is the best price Elite offers.Also you should not post pricing on an open forum out of respect to your Dealer.We all no Elite doesn't force Map pricing on there dealers and the price you say he retailing the new bows for is way below Elites map price.Now the prior bows from 2016 are roughly the price you Quoted.Have a great day.Also i guess your dealer did not tell you that the new 2017 bows all come with black limbs.If you want camo limbs it is a upcharge for the Split limb bows


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Done Right said:


> Apparently your dealer hadn't got his 2017 pricing yet.Maybe he just doesn't like to profit just lose money.Ive Seen 2017 pricing on the new bows for 2017 and he can not sell them for 949. and profit the pricing my dealer buys at is the best price Elite offers.Also you should not post pricing on an open forum out of respect to your Dealer.We all no Elite doesn't force Map pricing on there dealers and the price you say he retailing the new bows for is way below Elites map price.Now the prior bows from 2016 are roughly the price you Quoted.Have a great day.Also i guess your dealer did not tell you that the new 2017 bows all come with black limbs.If you want camo limbs it is a upcharge for the Split limb bows


Why?
Unless I missed something he never mentioned the dealers name ("on an open forum"), did he?....I thought not! 



jdw2920 said:


> 949 a local dealer here. Only had black in color supposed to be close to halon in weight but it felt different. I liked the feel compared to the reign much better. Limbs looked better too


Also, MAP is exactly that... Manufactures advertised price. JDW2920 said he was quoted a price of... not advertised! Dealers can sell at what ever price they want. :wink:
Lighten up FRANCES! LOL :laugh:


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yea, i wouldnt tell the name of dealer in public forum there are several dealers around so no one would ever know who walk in price 949. They had the option 6 n 7 in stock


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

jdw2920 said:


> Yea, i wouldnt tell the name of dealer in public forum there are several dealers around so no one would ever know who walk in price 949. They had the option 6 n 7 in stock


If hes offering you an option 6/7 for $949 but 1 NOW..hell buy 2.

I seen pricing and my mind was blown away! No joke! an option at $949, the dealer will almost be loosing money as some buyer levels!

Locally the option bows will be $1199... :no:


----------



## OCArcher (Nov 30, 2016)

Fireman 09 said:


> Why?
> Unless I missed something he never mentioned the dealers name ("on an open forum"), did he?....I thought not!
> 
> 
> ...


MAP is Minimum Advertised Price.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is some food for thought. 

Most target bows have a lower "riser cage" and a shoot through. For years it has been understood that the target bow market was specialized and the cost of manufacturing them (machine time) was higher and that was one of the main reasons for the higher cost to the customer. The other reason is because the cost is higher the market is a little more limited which also increases cost of manufacturing due to the volume made. So it is understandable that a bow with that much machining would be a higher cost. 

I will also say that the rigidity of the riser does affect the shot. There are several bows that have been on the market the last few years that suffer from riser twist on the lower half of the riser. Including one of the most popular bows from Elite.

Now I can see the potential issues with the roller guard but it is also unknown to any of us that haven't had the bows in our hands how much the negative effects of it will be off set by a riser that in theory has a far superior design to Elite's past risers

Now I'm not a fan boy in any way shape or form. As a matter of fact I'm just a junkie that will try anything. I have shot well with all brands. Some bows better than others. Some is due to design and some due to shooting style compared to the bow. 

The split limb is something that everyone knows had to come at some point. I am not sold on the limb pad though for the stops. If it is solid aluminum then it will create the rock hard wall that most elite owners accustomed to. It would be nice to have an option for a rubberized material that had a little give to it for the limb pads.

I know I will definitely shoot one at some point and who knows it best thing ever or more than likely just another bow fit preferences of individuals who are looking for something different than myself 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

OCArcher said:


> MAP is Minimum Advertised Price.


You are correct...my bad.
But I believe the key word in my point was advertised... no? 
There is no minimum sale price...only minimum advertised price!


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

I think for Elite to pass on all of their costs to their new bows to recoup the investment in the first year is going to be their downfall. I noticed Mathews came out with a new riser design last year along with redesign of their cam systems. The No-Cam was different, The TRX was different and the Halon was an improved design from the Chill series.

Also the riser design of the Z3 is a different design, The No-Cam is different, The Halons are different. The HTX, Avail, and Stoke are all new designs (HTX and Avail may be the same). Other than the fact Elite went to the 7075 aluminum I don't know where the added cost is coming from. 

Hoyt has been redesigning their cams, their risers are definitely a newer design, and both Hoyt and Mathews have different camo patterns available. 

The unchanged Elites are priced in line with the what all the other offerings from other companies are charging. The new ones seem to be trying to recoup the investment as quick as possible. Someone please tell me how that is a good business model. Not only that, but tell me how some manufacturers can change riser design, offer more colors and camo options, design eccentrics, and not charge a 20% increase the next year. 

I don't shoot Elites, not interested, won't be at these prices either. PSE has me intrigued this year but their risers seem to be the same one from year to year (oh yeah theirs are 7075 also). They might have changed design a bit, but this years offering has got me looking, plus all the other good things I have been reading. 

To me it seems the dealers might be off loading their initial order they have to purchase to cover their investment, but will probably not choose to renew their dealership. Competition in this industry is great for us the consumer, but only the strong survive. PREDATOR has made some great points and I agree with all of them in regards to not seeing the value in the offering for what they are charging.

If you choose to buy an Elite, and it works for you, that is all that matters. But maybe it's time for the herd to thin a bit and Elite is leading the way.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

camosolo said:


> I think for Elite to pass on all of their costs to their new bows to recoup the investment in the first year is going to be their downfall. I noticed Mathews came out with a new riser design last year along with redesign of their cam systems. The No-Cam was different, The TRX was different and the Halon was an improved design from the Chill series.
> 
> Also the riser design of the Z3 is a different design, The No-Cam is different, The Halons are different. The HTX, Avail, and Stoke are all new designs (HTX and Avail may be the same). Other than the fact Elite went to the 7075 aluminum I don't know where the added cost is coming from.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

camosolo said:


> I think for Elite to pass on all of their costs to their new bows to recoup the investment in the first year is going to be their downfall. I noticed Mathews came out with a new riser design last year along with redesign of their cam systems. The No-Cam was different, The TRX was different and the Halon was an improved design from the Chill series.
> 
> Also the riser design of the Z3 is a different design, The No-Cam is different, The Halons are different. The HTX, Avail, and Stoke are all new designs (HTX and Avail may be the same). Other than the fact Elite went to the 7075 aluminum I don't know where the added cost is coming from.
> 
> ...


So let me ask u a hypothetical question... based on ur comment above.. suppose Mathews chose build their Z3 out of the 7075 material which is nearly double the cost.. u think their msrp would be the same? Guessing they are currently made from 6061.. not sure.. just trying to understand ur logic?


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

If they tried to recoup all their costs right up front and the price went up 20% I wouldn't buy it. Logic dictates the initial investment should be phased in gradually. Why can PSE, Prime, and I believe Athens make their bows from 7075 and still be in line with all the other manufacturers? They may not have quite the machining work but now you are saying the machining work was the cause for the 20% increase. Which is it? Poor business model IMHO. Opinion only, everybody has one.


----------



## Larva (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow beautiful


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Answer my question


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

No. They have a lot of different models to spread the cost around to. They might add $25 to each model and spread out the cost. This is the big league, play hard or go home. They changed their complete design and expect the consumer to give them a return on their investment immediately. Wrong. 

For example: Mathews switched to split limbs and total different cam design, did they charge 20% more for the Monster Series of bows ....NO!. Now we are still back to the 7075 strength aluminum. Did they need to go with that since they switched to the roller system? What do their engineers get paid for, designing, there should be not EXTRA cost for them doing their job.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

camosolo said:


> No. They have a lot of different models to spread the cost around to. They might add $25 to each model and spread out the cost. This is the big league, play hard or go home. They changed their complete design and expect the consumer to give them a return on their investment immediately. Wrong.
> 
> For example: Mathews switched to split limbs and total different cam design, did they charge 20% more for the Monster Series of bows ....NO!. Now we are still back to the 7075 strength aluminum. Did they need to go with that since they switched to the roller system? What do their engineers get paid for, designing, there should be not EXTRA cost for them doing their job.


Interesting point of view... suggesting they would absorb the cost through the entire line... i kinda doubt that as it still would affect their bottom line... but dont care to speculate... was curious on ur post thats all...


----------



## GrizlyTbear (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't Post much about any Bow until I've actually Shot it. That's why there is different Bow Manufacturers. The Bow that fits me, may not even excite someone else. I Believe all the Bows are capable of Driving Nails every SHOT, but you add in Human error, pressure and Over Thinking things. That's where it comes down to Ice Water in your Veins, and great Form and Being able to Judge Yardage and Shoot under Pressure. Which "EVER" Bow you Choose to Shoot, You got to have 100% Confidence in your Setup and Yourself. 

Many a Tournament has been won by misjudging a Target by 1/2 - 1 Yard. That's where, the Bow Didn't fail, that Human part comes into Play. 

This is just my 2 Cents Worth.. 

God Bless You All..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just confirmed it again.
At the largest Elite dealer here in Iowa the Options will be an additional price over the $999 cost of both the pro defiant 31 and the Halon 32. 
Will Elite's sales be hurt on an additional $100 on top of someone who is planning on paying a grand for a bow already? I have no idea? I do know that I really, really like the option 7. I also really like the Pro Defiant and my hunting and shooting options open up when I shoot a Hoyt so I will shoot a Hoyt. Both are excellent bows though.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

At my local shop the Option 6/7 is $200 more than the Bowtech Reign and Mathews Halon 32. Reign / Halon 32 - $999. Option 6/7 - $1,199.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

nagster said:


> Held an option 6 in person today while picking up my halon. Just doesnt seem like an elite to me. Didnt like anything about it. I wish them luck!


You held it???? I did as well, I didn't shoot it or even draw it, so i will refrain from judgement. I meant to look review it closer but got caught up in coaching the kids league and then working on my own shot.


----------



## jhands77 (Oct 23, 2012)

I understand this point but these "innovations" are what all the other manufacturers already have and their MSRP is $300 less!! You have to take that into account.



nicko said:


> Yep, just another example of what I'm referring to Rodney. Many think Elite is off their rocker charging what they are charging for the Option bows and the Revol. If I had to bet money, I'd bet that Elite sunk a lot more money into developing these new bows than people realize.
> 
> - new riser material and riser design
> - new limbs
> ...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

All of the companies are off their rocker with what they charge.

What is the raw cost to build one of these bows for the mfr?

I say $250-$350...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

enkriss said:


> All of the companies are off their rocker with what they charge.
> 
> What is the raw cost to build one of these bows for the mfr?
> 
> I say $250-$350...


Higher. Plus FET tax first point of sale.


----------



## Novemberaddict (Jul 8, 2016)

Both Tempos I have here are 7-5/16" BH. This is just out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Thanks, what I figured.
Or, it's way out of spec to hit 7 3/4.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been a champion of Elite since the GT500. Going on 9 years shooting Elite only. Really not my problem how much money they sunk into R&D to unveil "new" technology. The price tag is ridiculous. You could buy one hell of a rifle for that sticker, and it wouldn't depreciate 60% in 20 years let alone 2. What's so new? Split limbs, no. Roller guards, no. Caged riser, no. Double caged riser, no. A 35" ATA Elite with a 7" BH and a 335 IBO, no. I'll stick with my E35 for now. Price is ridiculous, ridiculous, ridiculous. Coming from a near decade long fan boy...ugh..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just confirmed it again.
> At the largest Elite dealer here in Iowa the Options will be an additional price over the $999 cost of both the pro defiant 31 and the Halon 32.
> Will Elite's sales be hurt on an additional $100 on top of someone who is planning on paying a grand for a bow already? I have no idea? I do know that I really, really like the option 7. I also really like the Pro Defiant and my hunting and shooting options open up when I shoot a Hoyt so I will shoot a Hoyt. Both are excellent bows though.


That's just insane and bad business. Making your lesser known, unproven design bow more than the two flagship bow companies bows is not a smart move.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

stillern said:


> I have been a champion of Elite since the GT500. Going on 9 years shooting Elite only. Really not my problem how much money they sunk into R&D to unveil "new" technology. The price tag is ridiculous. You could buy one hell of a rifle for that sticker, and it wouldn't depreciate 60% in 20 years let alone 2. What's so new? Split limbs, no. Roller guards, no. Caged riser, no. Double caged riser, no. A 35" ATA Elite with a 7" BH and a 335 IBO, no. I'll stick with my E35 for now. Price is ridiculous, ridiculous, ridiculous. Coming from a near decade long fan boy...ugh..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree. I won't be buying one and neither will a lot of other guys I've talked to in my circle of archery friends. Local shop had two Options for $1299! I can buy a brand new stainless Remington 700 CDL for less than that and pass it along to my grandkids! No way when I bought two new Victory 37s 8 months ago from the same shop for $850. Nobody can tell me these new bows will shoot any better than my 37s, much less better to justify that price increase. I won't be able to sell the same bow for half in 8 months. For those prices they can at least increase their contingency payout to where it was two years ago. Increase their bow prices by 30% and cut their contingency in half? I'm afraid the Elite we all started with left when Pete Crawford left. I think we're gonna be seeing a lot more black and yellow at ASA this year and it's nobody's fault but the their own.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

ncsurveyor said:


> I agree. I won't be buying one and neither will a lot of other guys I've talked to in my circle of archery friends. Local shop had two Options for $1299! I can buy a brand new stainless Remington 700 CDL for less than that and pass it along to my grandkids! No way when I bought two new Victory 37s 8 months ago from the same shop for $850. Nobody can tell me these new bows will shoot any better than my 37s, much less better to justify that price increase. I won't be able to sell the same bow for half in 8 months. For those prices they can at least increase their contingency payout to where it was two years ago. Increase their bow prices by 30% and cut their contingency in half? I'm afraid the Elite we all started with left when Pete Crawford left. I think we're gonna be seeing a lot more black and yellow at ASA this year and it's nobody's fault but the their own.


Agreed. Baffling move. I haven't liked the direction since the Outdoor Group took over. Arrogant organization and leadership...we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlan5371 (Jul 9, 2013)

I went and shot all three bows tonight (option 6, 7, and tempo). Currently shooting the synergy. To me the tempo felt the best as far as the normal elite valley. The 6 & 7 both had a short valley and felt jumpy to me compared to the tempo and my current synergy. They did seem to hold and aim very well. It just wouldn't be something I would want for hunting as I like a bow that you don't have to fight at full draw. This is just my personal preference. Asked my dealer if they offer the tempo in other grips and they said no just the standard elite grip. If they would offer it in the new grip I would be all over it. As others have said you need to shoot it and see how it feels. On a side note my fiancée loved the new impression!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The more I read the negative comments here, the more I look forward to shooting the Option bows.


----------



## earther (Oct 17, 2016)

enkriss said:


> All of the companies are off their rocker with what they charge.
> 
> What is the raw cost to build one of these bows for the mfr?
> 
> I say $250-$350...


At the volumes that these bows work out to you would need to be at $350 in finished costs (assembly/QC/Packaging) to have an MSRP of $1050 just to stay at normal gross margin levels.

Lets say that the bow company is selling at $700 to dealers giving the Gold dealers $350 in discount to play with. That means the bow company is sitting at (($700-$350)/$700)*100% or 50% Gross margin, of that gross margin per bow they have to pay salaries, benefits, utilities, research, sponsor shooters, etc... IOW, I would suspect that you are right on the finished goods costs but that most companies are barely operating at healthy margins. Or in other terms, this is just the normal math for a normal business.


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes i held it. Drew it back as well. Didnt like it. Didnt like the way it felt in my hand. Didnt like the looks of it. Didnt interest me at all.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Guess I don't understand the big deal. So many manufacturing companies have higher and lower product options. Elite typically releases 1 to 3 new or revamped bows to their main line/standard pricing every year and this year is no different as they added 3 to the main line but also added a second more expensive line. It's not like they cut back on anything.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

earther said:


> At the volumes that these bows work out to you would need to be at $350 in finished costs (assembly/QC/Packaging) to have an MSRP of $1050 just to stay at normal gross margin levels.
> 
> Lets say that the bow company is selling at $700 to dealers giving the Gold dealers $350 in discount to play with. That means the bow company is sitting at (($700-$350)/$700)*100% or 50% Gross margin, of that gross margin per bow they have to pay salaries, benefits, utilities, research, sponsor shooters, etc... IOW, I would suspect that you are right on the finished goods costs but that most companies are barely operating at healthy margins. Or in other terms, this is just the normal math for a normal business.


You highlight very well other costs associated with running a business that are all part of the equation of the final sale price of the end product, in this case, the Option and Revol bows. With a company that employs multiple people, offers healthcare benefits, and pays corporate taxes, the money had to come from somewhere and that is the consumer who buys the product.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mathias said:


> The more I read the negative comments here, the more I look forward to shooting the Option bows.


Using it as motivation Matt?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Just a firm believer that the only opinion that matters is mine, since it's my cash 😀

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jhands77 said:


> I understand this point but these "innovations" are what all the other manufacturers already have and their MSRP is $300 less!! You have to take that into account.


Maybe Elite feels they are offering a product that is superior to bows made by other manufacturers with similar features. I guess the real test is to go shoot them and decide for yourself if you feel the new Elites are worthy of their price tag.


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Come on guys a $200 premium for 7075 is really a pretty good deal when they charge $350 extra for anodizing the riser.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

They are all just bows, shoot what you like


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Just a firm believer that the only opinion that matters is mine, since it's my cash &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very true. I wonder how many guys who have shot these bows went in with a jaded view because of what they view as price gouging and were almost looking for reasons not to like the bows. Just a thought. 

I really don't understand where all the disgust and angers towards Elite is coming from. Guys have been looking for something new from Elite and they definitely got it. Maybe not in the form of technology that is new to the industry but it is new to Elite. And why is a manufacturer expected to price their top models in the same price range as the competitors? If you feel you are offering a superior product, then set your price accordingly. Their prices alone have people talking about these new bows and I'm guessing some guys will want to go shoot them just to see if they are worthy of their price tag. The sticker price will scare some buyers off who are on the fence but the bows will still sell. 

There are cars on the market with higher than average sticker prices but people still buy them even though they can buy another car at 2/3 the cost that will probably still have almost all the same features and creature comforts. Why? Because they want to. I don't see this as being any different.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

nicko said:


> Very true. I wonder how many guys who have shot these bows went in with a jaded view because of what they view as price gouging and were almost looking for reasons not to like the bows. Just a thought.
> 
> I really don't understand where all the disgust and angers towards Elite is coming from. Guys have been looking for something new from Elite and they definitely got it. Maybe not in the form of technology that is new to the industry but it is new to Elite. And why is a manufacturer expected to price their top models in the same price range as the competitors? If you feel you are offering a superior product, then set your price accordingly. Their prices alone have people talking about these new bows and I'm guessing some guys will want to go shoot them just to see if they are worthy of their price tag. The sticker price will scare some buyers off who are on the fence but the bows will still sell.
> 
> There are cars on the market with higher than average sticker prices but people still buy them even though they can buy another car at 2/3 the cost that will probably still have almost all the same features and creature comforts. Why? Because they want to. I don't see this as being any different.


Agreed

:flock: :flock: :flock: :flock:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

jdw2920 said:


> All day long. that's why I stopped to check price n see what i thought of it. Actually looked good id consider it if they had a camo model in it, but they said not sure when they would get the camo in. Not sure what level dealer they are but was quoted 949


i guarantee he is not making any money on that bow ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> i guarantee he is not making any money on that bow ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them for $899


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anybody know what the rationale is for the limb stop pads Elite has on the Option bows? 2016 models and prior, the draw stops just contacted the limbs and it worked fine. No issues and no damage to the finish on the limbs. Is there some benefit to this?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I would buy 2 right now if you could tell me where you are seeing them for $899


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

huntbigb said:


> I've seen them for $899
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If a dealer is out there selling Options for $899, that's less than what most dealers were charging for 2016 models brand new.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> I would buy 2 right now if you could tell me where you are seeing them for $899


Pats archery Okmulgee, OK. At least that's what the guy told me...he was filling in while everyone else was at the ATA so he may have been wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

huntbigb said:


> I've seen them for $899
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then they are losing money....and selling less than MAP which is cause for losing the dealership


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

nicko said:


> If a dealer is out there selling Options for $899, that's less than what most dealers were charging for 2016 models brand new.


I know of several dealers who were selling the 2016s for $799-850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> Does anybody know what the rationale is for the limb stop pads Elite has on the Option bows? 2016 models and prior, the draw stops just contacted the limbs and it worked fine. No issues and no damage to the finish on the limbs. Is there some benefit to this?


Nick 
Griggs explained it in another thread ...something to do with the geometry of the new limbs and where they want the cam to stop...it's not for protection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

nicko said:


> Does anybody know what the rationale is for the limb stop pads Elite has on the Option bows? 2016 models and prior, the draw stops just contacted the limbs and it worked fine. No issues and no damage to the finish on the limbs. Is there some benefit to this?


Seems that the angle of the limbs in relation to the cams at full draw isn't compatible. In that it doesn't provide a flat surface for the limbs stops to contact the limbs, add in possible over rotation and lock up maybe...
So the pads are used to correct the issue. Just don't call it a band aid even though it is one.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> then they are losing money....and selling less than MAP which is cause for losing the dealership
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much is dealer cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

huntbigb said:


> Pats archery Okmulgee, OK. At least that's what the guy told me...he was filling in while everyone else was at the ATA so he may have been wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to call them today and get reserved. Might be a drive but will be worth it.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Have to call them today and get reserved. Might be a drive but will be worth it.


The guy may have misquoted the price...he was an ex-employee filling in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

huntbigb said:


> How much is dealer cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm not at liberty to say ...i won't divulge any costs not fair to the companies and dealers through out the country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> i'm not at liberty to say ...i won't divulge any costs not fair to the companies and dealers through out the country
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I do know for a fact I could have bought an Impulse for $799, and did buy one for $860


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FDJ360 (Aug 22, 2014)

huntbigb said:


> How much is dealer cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not 100% on what they pay but talking to shop owners and manufacturers they seemed to be telling the manufac's that they would like to see more than $150 profit from flagship models like 2-250 range! This bow is one hell of a shooter and they def stole a page from Matt's play book with those limb pockets and yokeless system. Almost cousin to the Halon when you see it in person. It's def something I would want to have to hunt and shoot 3D but for that price I'll stick with the Impulse 34 fellas


----------



## Scott Ho (Nov 11, 2014)

nicko said:


> Very true. I wonder how many guys who have shot these bows went in with a jaded view because of what they view as price gouging and were almost looking for reasons not to like the bows. Just a thought.
> 
> I really don't understand where all the disgust and angers towards Elite is coming from. Guys have been looking for something new from Elite and they definitely got it. Maybe not in the form of technology that is new to the industry but it is new to Elite. And why is a manufacturer expected to price their top models in the same price range as the competitors? If you feel you are offering a superior product, then set your price accordingly. Their prices alone have people talking about these new bows and I'm guessing some guys will want to go shoot them just to see if they are worthy of their price tag. The sticker price will scare some buyers off who are on the fence but the bows will still sell.
> 
> There are cars on the market with higher than average sticker prices but people still buy them even though they can buy another car at 2/3 the cost that will probably still have almost all the same features and creature comforts. Why? Because they want to. I don't see this as being any different.


Nicko I see this as being very different from your car example. When people buy a luxury car they perceive a certain value in the product and are willing to pay the premium. Many of the comments in all these Elite threads over the past few days clearly demonstrate that people do not perceive these new bows as a premium product with additional value over the rest of the market. I understand that this is a very small segment of the population but most here would probably be willing to spend more on a bow than average Joe consumer further reinforcing the point. 

It really does not matter what Elite thinks, the market will eventually dictate if they are priced correctly and I suspect a price decrease in future years. 

Disclaimer: I have not shot and probably will not be able to shoot one of these bows for a long time because I am a lefty. My gut reaction is that I can buy a bow that is "just as good" for less money. These new bows would have to be really special for me to pay that type of premium and I am probably the type of customer they are targeting.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

If I tried 5 bows and the one I liked the most cost $200 more than the one I liked almost as much I would pay the extra $200. I think there are others out there like that too or Hoyt and Matthews would not sell so many bows. I'm going to try the BT-Mag at $1299, if I like it more than my Phoenix XL I might buy it. Will anyone be able to prove to anyone else which bow is better, or which features are obviously worth the extra money? Sometimes you get lucky and the one you like also saves you money. Most of us enjoy this hobby with disposable income and do not expect or recieve a return on investment. Bows are a lot like golf clubs, most want something they think will perform better for them. Lots of $500 drivers sold that won't find any more fairways than a $250 driver.
Many of the guys the gripe the loudest about Elites' or any other manufacturer's release don't own one of their bows and really have no intention of buying one. They do it because they can and for some reason it makes them feel better.


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Scott Ho said:


> Nicko I see this as being very different from your car example. When people buy a luxury car they perceive a certain value in the product and are willing to pay the premium. Many of the comments in all these Elite threads over the past few days clearly demonstrate that people do not perceive these new bows as a premium product with additional value over the rest of the market. I understand that this is a very small segment of the population but most here would probably be willing to spend more on a bow than average Joe consumer further reinforcing the point.
> 
> It really does not matter what Elite thinks, the market will eventually dictate if they are priced correctly and I suspect a price decrease in future years.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have not shot and probably will not be able to shoot one of these bows for a long time because I am a lefty. My gut reaction is that I can buy a bow that is "just as good" for less money. These new bows would have to be really special for me to pay that type of premium and I am probably the type of customer they are targeting.


Don't forget the fact that most people sell their current bows to buy a new one. So...how many people will be paying a premium price for a used bow when they can get a new one (with a warranty) made by another manufacturer for the same price? 
IMHO people will either switch brands or be forced to hold on to their Elites much longer...which will slow down new bow sales for Elite/dealers also!
i.e. I can purchase a new Halon or Halon-32 at a local dealer for $800... so why would I buy a used Elite Option (or Mathews Halon for that matter) with no warrant for the same price....just because the seller paid a premium price to begin with? It just doesn't make sense! IMHO


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Fireman 09 said:


> Don't forget the fact that most people sell their current bows to buy a new one. So...how many people will be paying a premium price for a used bow when they can get a new one (with a warranty) made by another manufacturer for the same price?
> IMHO people will either switch brands or be forced to hold on to their Elites much longer...which will slow down new bow sales for Elite/dealers also!
> i.e. I can purchase a new Halon or Halon-32 at a local dealer for $800... so why would I buy a used Elite Option (or Mathews Halon for that matter) with no warrant for the same price....just because the seller paid a premium price to begin with? It just doesn't make sense! IMHO


So Matthews bows get sold for $300 below list price? That would mean the Elites will go for $999. Not as bad as all these guys were saying.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Some shooters enjoy selling last years greatest for this years best. Some buy a great, for them, bow and keep it forever. Cost vs value is a matter of perception. Keeping up with the latest & greatest is very expensive. Will the latest & greatest make you a better shooter? Keeping the manufactures & dealers in business is what it's really about. "If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it" is an old saying. 
Looking at this years offerings I see a few I really like but they are so close to what I have buying new doesn't really improve on what I have. What does that mean? Buying it for whatever reason is only an emotional response to the voices in my head! LOL


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alright I broke the AT bowcott, I mean boycott and bought an Option 6. It is going to be a cool bow to shoot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

^good for you, way to stay outside of the flock!
I hope to shoot them this week.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

winmag458 said:


> Alright I broke the AT bowcott, I mean boycott and bought an Option 6. It is going to be a cool bow to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Let us know how it shoots. And of course, you must post up a pic. What scheme are you getting?


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

winmag458 said:


> Alright I broke the AT bowcott, I mean boycott and bought an Option 6. It is going to be a cool bow to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Blasphemy! We still like pics here and reviews here!


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

nicko said:


> Does anybody know what the rationale is for the limb stop pads Elite has on the Option bows? 2016 models and prior, the draw stops just contacted the limbs and it worked fine. No issues and no damage to the finish on the limbs. Is there some benefit to this?


I shot one the other night. Not sure what their goal was but the result was a somewhat softer wall, shorter valley and the dealer said to make it quieter when the stop hits the limbs.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

sean1 said:


> I shot one the other night. Not sure what their goal was but the result was a somewhat softer wall, shorter valley and the dealer said to make it quieter when the stop hits the limbs.


I heard that the split limb, preloaded design didn't work consistently with their draw stops. The pads fixed that. I found it to be a really nice bow. Smoother draw than my I34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> I heard that the split limb, preloaded design didn't work consistently with their draw stops. The pads fixed that. I found it to be a really nice bow. Smoother draw than my I34
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never shot an I34 to compare but heard they were a bit more aggressive. I was hoping to like the option 7 better than I did. I really like the specs for a hunting bow but did not care for it after I shot it. 
Stiffer drawing than I thought it would be. Smooth but stiff
Fairly short valley
I've shot bows that I felt were quieter and more vibe free
Not what I expected in an elite but none the less it's a nice bow. Just depends on what you're after


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

sean1 said:


> I've never shot an I34 to compare but heard they were a bit more aggressive. I was hoping to like the option 7 better than I did. I really like the specs for a hunting bow but did not care for it after I shot it.
> Stiffer drawing than I thought it would be. Smooth but stiff
> Fairly short valley
> I've shot bows that I felt were quieter and more vibe free
> Not what I expected in an elite but none the less it's a nice bow. Just depends on what you're after


I found the valley to be similar to most elites. I'd bet yours wasn't timed perfectly, therefore a bit jumpier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

winmag458 said:


> Alright I broke the AT bowcott, I mean boycott and bought an Option 6. It is going to be a cool bow to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

sean1 said:


> I've never shot an I34 to compare but heard they were a bit more aggressive. I was hoping to like the option 7 better than I did. I really like the specs for a hunting bow but did not care for it after I shot it.
> Stiffer drawing than I thought it would be. Smooth but stiff
> Fairly short valley
> I've shot bows that I felt were quieter and more vibe free
> Not what I expected in an elite but none the less it's a nice bow. Just depends on what you're after


The one I shot was dead quiet and rather vibration free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

alrighty I will be up in 10 minutes just wanted to be the first kid on the block to own one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

winmag458 said:


> Alright I broke the AT bowcott, I mean boycott and bought an Option 6. It is going to be a cool bow to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats! A new bow is always exciting. Post up pics and your thoughts after getting it. It would be good to hear some feedback from someone who has been able to spend some extended time with the bow as opposed to just shooting in the pro shop or at the ATA. And any talk that does not include grousing about the sale price would be nice.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


Here you go.









Here is the price tag.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

winmag458 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how tuning goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't always go to Springfield, but when I do it is expensive. I think bow reminds of a cross between and Impulse 34 and Obsession, real Valley, but short, no vibration on shot, but I have only shot it maybe 20 arrows....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice! 



winmag458 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Nice!


Impulse buy, but sold my No Cam and RPM 360, so not as bad, took both of them to buy this one

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Why the old logo on the price tag??
The good ole days are gone.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

winmag458 said:


> Impulse buy, but sold my No Cam and RPM 360, so not as bad, took both of them to buy this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hope you get a chance to do one of your video reviews, they are informative and enjoyable to watch!


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Adamsdjr said:


> I hope you get a chance to do one of your video reviews, they are informative and enjoyable to watch!


thank you, I will

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Killratio said:


> It gives the impression they didn't want to put the time into either the women or the kids? Why not just make one bow (like they did) and call it a women/youth model...why rename it?


So they can charge an up charge for higher poundage limbs on the women's bow with pretty purple stings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

frog gigger said:


> Why the old logo on the price tag??
> The good ole days are gone.


 The good old days are still alive and well in the classified section. Plenty of pre-2017 Elites to be had.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

I am laughing so hard right now. Eric Griggs comes on the forum,answers a few questions and some of you are acting like you are trying to get a promotion. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

ty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

winmag458 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pick that up at the Scheels in Springfield?


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Fellas winmag458 just purchased a new bow it's ok to be happy for him! Thats always an exciting venture no matter what brand it is! Just because a lot of us are unhappy with Elite and there pricing/release doesn't mean we have to be unhappy with winmag458's new bow. He doesn't feel the same as a lot of us do and thats ok! I would still shoot with him and shoot the bull all day! He paid a premium price and didn't hurt the dealer in any way.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

mmiela said:


> So they can charge an up charge for higher poundage limbs on the women's bow with pretty purple stings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this true? lol. Im just having a hard time with the single bow dual name release...I don't know why but it just seems wrong to me..perhaps it's cause I have my little buddy getting his 1st real bow this year.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Killratio said:


> Is this true? lol. Im just having a hard time with the single bow dual name release...I don't know why but it just seems wrong to me..perhaps it's cause I have my little buddy getting his 1st real bow this year.


I have heard up charges for camo limbs on other bows so I imagine it could be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Killratio said:


> Is this true? lol. Im just having a hard time with the single bow dual name release...I don't know why but it just seems wrong to me..perhaps it's cause I have my little buddy getting his 1st real bow this year.




It's nothing new

Pse stiletto or stiletto package
Hoyt vixen or vixen package
Bowtech heartbreaker/ assassins 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is some specs for you. How about $1300 for a flagship hunting bow? Wow.......


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Killratio said:


> Is this true? lol. Im just having a hard time with the single bow dual name release...I don't know why but it just seems wrong to me..perhaps it's cause I have my little buddy getting his 1st real bow this year.


They have a women's bow and a youth/short draw bow. They are the same bow, but how many boys wouldn't touch a girls bow....more than you might think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> You pick that up at the Scheels in Springfield?


yes, in Illinois. They have two 7, and now only one 6

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> The good old days are still alive and well in the classified section. Plenty of pre-2017 Elites to be had.


I'm almost giving away my target green e35 in the classifieds ...so people aren't interested in the good ole days lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

nicko said:


> If a dealer is out there selling Options for $899, that's less than what most dealers were charging for 2016 models brand new.


Nope. All kinds of dealers in WV were selling the impulse for 899.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fireman 09 said:


> You are correct...my bad.
> But I believe the key word in my point was advertised... no?
> There is no minimum sale price...only minimum advertised price!


Correct. Elite gets their money once it goes to the dealer.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

winmag458 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smile dude! You just got a new bow!! LOL! Good luck with it. Hope it's a killer for you.


----------



## KyleJ73 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm excited to see how they shoot in the real world. My local dealer said they aren't getting any in until after Jan 30th.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mallardbreath said:


> Smile dude! You just got a new bow!! LOL! Good luck with it. Hope it's a killer for you.










Here you go!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

winmag458 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dam you sure have alot of bows.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

psychobaby111 said:


> Dam you sure have alot of bows.


I sold 6 over the Holidays and still have double digit number of bows....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

winmag458 said:


> I sold 6 over the Holidays and still have double digit number of bows....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


wow, I just noticed you're also from Macomb! Small world!


----------



## wildcatter109 (Dec 18, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Higher. Plus FET tax first point of sale.


Ya and give em a clue what Liability insurance would be approximately per bow Rodney,, I'm guessing more than FET tax???


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

joffutt1 said:


> Nope. All kinds of dealers in WV were selling the impulse for 899.


Bought my Impulse for $860 knew of a dealer selling them for $799


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I am pretty sure that the guys talking about the higher prices are talking about the Revol, Option 6, and Option 7. Those 3 bows are substantially higher cost to dealers.




huntbigb said:


> Bought my Impulse for $860 knew of a dealer selling them for $799
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

wildcatter109 said:


> Ya and give em a clue what Liability insurance would be approximately per bow Rodney,, I'm guessing more than FET tax???


I was asking about raw cost not all the other costs of doing business. Earther answered my question for me. Thanks...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Looks there is a bushing for rhe rear stab mount. About freaking time they add that! Must of been the reason for the price increase!


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Bowfreak said:


> I am pretty sure that the guys talking about the higher prices are talking about the Revol, Option 6, and Option 7. Those 3 bows are substantially higher cost to dealers.


I know. But I know of the option 6 being sold for $899. I was just saying that MSRP doesn't mean anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

But dealer cost does mean something and it is over $899 which means there is no way any dealers are selling them for $899 unless they enjoy selling product at a loss.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

wildcatter109 said:


> Ya and give em a clue what Liability insurance would be approximately per bow Rodney,, I'm guessing more than FET tax???


FET is 11% of what ever the manufacture sold the bow to the dealer 

then you have state sales tax , unless it's out of state .. 

then you have to pay all kinds of people , postage , utilities , materials , blah blah 

still no bow , not just elite should be 1k ...

question , is steal that guns are made of cheaper or more expensive than aluminum , is the process of making a gun cheaper than a bow ? 

Hand guns or rifles who's in the know ?
just curious 

The only reason i'm asking is because of the depreciation value of a bow ...if it cost more to make and there is more technology in a bow , then why the depreciation ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Predator said:


> But dealer cost does mean something and it is over $899 which means there is no way any dealers are selling them for $899 unless they enjoy selling product at a loss.


You know that for sure? Does that include any mass volume discounts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

huntbigb said:


> You know that for sure? Does that include any mass volume discounts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iam pretty sure Predator is talking about the Option 6 N 7 not the impulse series of bows


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> FET is 11% of what ever the manufacture sold the bow to the dealer
> 
> then you have state sales tax , unless it's out of state ..
> 
> ...



The depreciation comes from a combination of two factors. First is marketing from the industry. And secondly from our buying habitats and willingness to spend money on a new bow that in most cases has no real measurable improvement then a current model.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Done Right said:


> Iam pretty sure Predator is talking about the Option 6 N 7 not the impulse series of bows


I know. So am I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

I shot the option 7 tonight at 70 and did not like the draw cycle. Though it did not have any humps or dumps it was extremely stiff to the point where it was uncomfortable. I didn't try letting down to see if it was the same elite valley because the stiffness and aggressiveness on the draw was, like I said, uncomfortable and I didn't know what to expect letting down. And it's not like I can't handle an aggressive cam, as I shot the nitrum turbo at 72 pounds and will be ordering a carbon turbo this year. After being a Hoyt guy and then shooting a halon 6 this past year, this bows draw doesn't even compare. Both the hoyts and Mathews bows felt significantly smoother, at least to me. Another reason why these bows aren't worth that money. Don't get me wrong it's a sharp bow, and it was pretty fast, but that rough of a draw, not interested. I'm just very shocked elite came to the market with those kind of price increases and that type of draw. You'd think with that kind of money the draw would be butter.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

blance7 said:


> I shot the option 7 tonight at 70 and did not like the draw cycle. Though it did not have any humps or dumps it was extremely stiff to the point where it was uncomfortable. I didn't try letting down to see if it was the same elite valley because the stiffness and aggressiveness on the draw was, like I said, uncomfortable and I didn't know what to expect letting down. And it's not like I can't handle an aggressive cam, as I shot the nitrum turbo at 72 pounds and will be ordering a carbon turbo this year. After being a Hoyt guy and then shooting a halon 6 this past year, this bows draw doesn't even compare. Both the hoyts and Mathews bows felt significantly smoother, at least to me. Another reason why these bows aren't worth that money. Don't get me wrong it's a sharp bow, and it was pretty fast, but that rough of a draw, not interested. I'm just very shocked elite came to the market with those kind of price increases and that type of draw. You'd think with that kind of money the draw would be butter.


I thought the same thing...for 5 shots after that, the next ten were amazing. It stacks rather quickly, but it's smooth as butter after that imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I was pretty impressed with the Revol draw, pretty smooth, held decent for a bow that was a little long for me.


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

How are people find these new elites for less then $1200


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

bowtech2 said:


> How are people find these new elites for less then $1200


Dealers selling them for less...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

winmag458 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

huntbigb said:


> You know that for sure? Does that include any mass volume discounts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I do and it's for the high end models - not the Impulse etc. What "mass volume discounts" are you referring to? Pricing I'm aware of is for pro shop dealers. Is it possible a big box chain that is able to carry them gets a different deal than everyone else because of sheer volume? I suppose, not aware of details on that front but unless your "dealer" fits that description my sources have verified dealer cost is a bit north of $899.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Predator said:


> Yes I do and it's for the high end models - not the Impulse etc. What "mass volume discounts" are you referring to? Pricing I'm aware of is for pro shop dealers. Is it possible a big box chain that is able to carry them gets a different deal than everyone else because of sheer volume? I suppose, not aware of details on that front but unless your "dealer" fits that description my sources have verified dealer cost is a bit north of $899.


Then I will double check on the price but I'm almost certain he told me their price was $899. He also buys probably 30 at a time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Seen it with my own eyes....dealer price is north of $899 on option 6/7


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Seen it with my own eyes....dealer price is north of $899 on option 6/7


Then maybe the guy misquoted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Seen it with my own eyes....dealer price is north of $899 on option 6/7


Closer to $950 for my dealer.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I got to shoot my Elite Option 6 tonight and it is stacking arrows.:wink:


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Closer to $950 for my dealer.


Ouch.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Seen it with my own eyes....dealer price is north of $899 on option 6/7


depending on the dealer sales "level"... many dealers will have prices above $899. Dealer C O S T

The 5 bow preview packs I've seen (and some have been offered a bow from) were sold to dealers at less. 
This is not rumor, I know this as fact.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

blance7 said:


> I shot the option 7 tonight at 70 and did not like the draw cycle. Though it did not have any humps or dumps it was extremely stiff to the point where it was uncomfortable. I didn't try letting down to see if it was the same elite valley because the stiffness and aggressiveness on the draw was, like I said, uncomfortable and I didn't know what to expect letting down. And it's not like I can't handle an aggressive cam, as I shot the nitrum turbo at 72 pounds and will be ordering a carbon turbo this year. After being a Hoyt guy and then shooting a halon 6 this past year, this bows draw doesn't even compare. Both the hoyts and Mathews bows felt significantly smoother, at least to me. Another reason why these bows aren't worth that money. Don't get me wrong it's a sharp bow, and it was pretty fast, but that rough of a draw, not interested. I'm just very shocked elite came to the market with those kind of price increases and that type of draw. You'd think with that kind of money the draw would be butter.


The Options must be still if it's worse than your Nitrum Turbo. I think the NT is very stiff compared to all the Elite's I've owned.
I have turned my NT down to 66lbs and I usually shoot 70 on every Elite I've had. Smooth is one thing but stiff is another.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Glad to see others finding the Option selling for $899. I'll name the shop if it's ok with the dealer. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

I own option 6, wish the valley was a little longer. And I think a little louder than some other flagship bows

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the changes that Elite made and feel they are going in the right direction. With that said, I wouldn't buy one this year. I feel they have some things to iron out and expect to see some tweaks to the Option in 2018. The main thing is figuring out how to get a valley through the entire range of limb adjustment. The fit and finish and feel on the shot are as good as it gets.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

No valley? On an elite? Really???

That is disappointing...

I still want to shoot one...


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> No valley? On an elite? Really???
> 
> That is disappointing...
> 
> I still want to shoot one...


There's a valley. The one I shot was very similar to other elites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hopefully this will answer everyone's questions. As promised here is a full review on the new Option.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTgGv1IbDA


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

great review!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I looked at an Elite Option 6 at a shop in south central PA. They are charging $1,150. Ouch!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

enkriss said:


> No valley? On an elite? Really???
> 
> That is disappointing...
> 
> I still want to shoot one...


There is a valley when maxed out, the valley goes away when you start turning the poundage down with the limb bolts.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> There is a valley when maxed out, the valley goes away when you start turning the poundage down with the limb bolts.


True! But I didn't think as much valley as previous Elites at full poundage.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Max32 said:


> Hopefully this will answer everyone's questions. As promised here is a full review on the new Option.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTgGv1IbDA


Cool man, subd to your channel


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

arrowblaster said:


> True! But I didn't think as much valley as previous Elites at full poundage.


I agree, definitely not as much as previous models.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

ozzz said:


> Cool man, subd to your channel


Thanks, Appreciate it!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Max32 said:


> Hopefully this will answer everyone's questions. As promised here is a full review on the new Option.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTgGv1IbDA


After watching your video it is pretty obvious what went on with these bows.

That whole reason for the limb pads that elite gives is BS. A flat spot for the draw stops to hit? Come on...

I tell you what happened:

These bows were designed for the classic solid limb design. They were probably going to be released back in the fall originally with solid limbs. 

They made the decision to change to split limbs last minute and had to push the release back.

Little did they realize the arc difference of the split and solid limb the way the cams were designed the draw stops would not reach the limbs without the cams locking up.

So they put this limb pad on there to take up the difference in space from where solid limb would be compared to the split limb is rather than rework the draw stop location.

Total half baked fix. Should of released them with solid limbs. What do split limbs get you anyway?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering about the validity of that limb pad.


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

enkriss said:


> After watching your video it is pretty obvious what went on with these bows.
> 
> That whole reason for the limb pads that elite gives is BS. A flat spot for the draw stops to hit? Come on...
> 
> ...


pretty reasonable possibility...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Enkriss, I was thinking the same. Total BS!


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

$1200 here, I will pass when i get any other brands flagship bows for $999


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> After watching your video it is pretty obvious what went on with these bows.
> 
> That whole reason for the limb pads that elite gives is BS. A flat spot for the draw stops to hit? Come on...
> 
> ...


Or they tested solid limbs and split limbs with the split limbs performing better. Instead of reengineering the cams, they engineered a fix to the "problem". I found it to be a very nice shooting bow, so I really don't care what the reason is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> After watching your video it is pretty obvious what went on with these bows.
> 
> That whole reason for the limb pads that elite gives is BS. A flat spot for the draw stops to hit? Come on...
> 
> ...


Seems logical to me. Can't think of any other reason you'd you use a half asses band aid fix like that pad.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> Or they tested solid limbs and split limbs with the split limbs performing better. Instead of reengineering the cams, they engineered a fix to the "problem". I found it to be a very nice shooting bow, so I really don't care what the reason is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To bad its not a fix. It does not work to well when you back the limb bolts off you lose the little valley you had to begin with. The loading is completely different on these split limbs.

It was not a well thought out "fix". They should of either moved the DS slot on the mod or kept it solid limbs. 

I bet you wont see this little pad on 2018s...

Lets hope that little pad doesnt fall off.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> After watching your video it is pretty obvious what went on with these bows.
> 
> That whole reason for the limb pads that elite gives is BS. A flat spot for the draw stops to hit? Come on...
> 
> ...


Why do some of you guys post...lol..

The very fact you dont understand the benefit of split limbs over the traditional solid limb speaks volumes.. to answer ur question... split limbs allow for higher dynamic efficiency and are much more durable.. ie..more efficient in terms of the amount of energy loss compared to a heavier solid limb equivalent.. more durable and stronger in terms of pre loading and ability to bend.. a forked solid limb has far more limitations...

As for the pad... half baked? 

If you really took the time to compare the new limb design to the old (particularly the belly of the limb relative to the stop and where it lands on the new limb surface) you might give u a clue as to the functionality of them... then u might realize it actually is a pretty clever way of maintaining a consistent accurate landing pad for the stop... yea and im sure they pushed the release back because they wanted to change to split limbs last minute... and added the pads because they couldnt rework the draw stop position... just trying to understand ur thinking here enkriss... so if im following along.. which im not quite sure I am at this point... your suggesting these guys at Elite took the time to cobble up a pad to make up a space difference rather than simply moving the stop in the the cam to kiss off on the last minute new limb design? (Ur words not mine) great logic enkriss.. great logic.. 

U got all that from the video?

Nice video Max


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

tsilvers said:


> Why do some of you guys post...lol..
> 
> The very fact you dont understand the benefit of split limbs over the traditional solid limb speaks volumes.. to answer ur question... split limbs allow for higher dynamic efficiency and are much more durable.. ie..more efficient in terms of the amount of energy loss compared to a heavier solid limb equivalent.. more durable and stronger in terms of pre loading and ability to bend.. a forked solid limb has far more limitations...
> 
> ...


lol. Sounds like Pred and Co. have it all figured out for Elite. They will be getting a call from Elite's R&D dept soon. Then we will see what a real bow looks and shoots like lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

"Why do some of you guys post...lol.."

*Why do you post your nonsense?*

"The very fact you dont understand the benefit of split limbs over the traditional solid limb speaks volumes.. to answer ur question... split limbs allow for higher dynamic efficiency and are much more durable.. ie..more efficient in terms of the amount of energy loss compared to a heavier solid limb equivalent.. more durable and stronger in terms of pre loading and ability to bend.. a forked solid limb has far more limitations..."

*Elite has had no issues with their limbs. You need to think about these advantages you claim for split limbs. *

"As for the pad... half baked?"

*It is a band aid for a real issue.* 

"If you really took the time to compare the new limb design to the old (particularly the belly of the limb relative to the stop and where it lands on the new limb surface) you might give u a clue as to the functionality of them... then u might realize it actually is a pretty clever way of maintaining a consistent accurate landing pad for the stop... yea and im sure they pushed the release back because they wanted to change to split limbs last minute... and added the pads because they couldnt rework the draw stop position... just trying to understand ur thinking here enkriss... so if im following along.. which im not quite sure I am at this point... your suggesting these guys at Elite took the time to cobble up a pad to make up a space difference rather than simply moving the stop in the the cam to kiss off on the last minute new limb design? (Ur words not mine) great logic enkriss.. great logic.."

*The pad is a bandaid. Reread my other posts. *

"U got all that from the video?"

*I have a mechanical engineering background. I have worked many years for an aerospace company actually. I have Master of Engineering from a top tier college. I tend to analyze things especially when I think they are a bad idea*

Nice video Max


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Irish66 said:


> lol. Sounds like Pred and Co. have it all figured out for Elite. They will be getting a call from Elite's R&D dept soon. Then we will see what a real bow looks and shoots like lol


Use your brain instead of eating up all the BS that is spewed.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> "Why do some of you guys post...lol.."
> 
> *Why do you post your nonsense?*
> 
> ...


You have an engineering degree and are asking what the differences are between split limbs and solid limbs are? Nobody said they had issues with the solid limbs.. split limbs are more efficient in terms of energy loss.. plain and simple bigger heavier solid limbs storing the same amount of potential energy lose more on the shot... 

Still confused... how is it a band aid? Please explain... by stopping the cam on a seperate flat independent surface that is attached to the end or non-working part of the limb is worse than stopping it on an angled working surface of the limb? I dont follow along... 

Nothing wrong with being analytical and thinkingbabout things but i see it entirely different than you...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> You have an engineering degree and are asking what the differences are between split limbs and solid limbs are? Nobody said they had issues with the solid limbs.. split limbs are more efficient in terms of energy loss.. plain and simple bigger heavier solid limbs storing the same amount of potential energy lose more on the shot...
> 
> Still confused... how is it a band aid? Please explain... by stopping the cam on a seperate flat independent surface that is attached to the end or non-working part of the limb is worse than stopping it on an angled working surface of the limb? I dont follow along...
> 
> Nothing wrong with being analytical and thinkingbabout things but i see it entirely different than you...


Angles in relation to what exactly?

It doesn't look like the pad is providing a nice flat landing surface to me.

By the looks it looks like that little pad should of even been a bit longer.










That is a screenshot from the lancaster archery video review.

It was a rushed "fix" for the significant problem they ran into with the split limb design. It was not polished and vetted out. The bows should have been held onto until a 2018 release if they did not have the time to move the draw stop slot. Moving the draw stop slot is alot of work fyi. It needs to be figured out for each draw length. With the different loading on these limbs its not as simple as moving all the slots on all the mods a designated amount. If it was that easy then this pad would work properly when you back the limb bolts off but it doesn't. The valley decreases significantly and the holding weight goes up as the draw weight decreases...not a good design... sorry...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Angles in relation to what exactly?
> 
> It doesn't look like the pad is providing a nice flat landing surface to me.
> 
> ...


Oh boy...I dont have time to even comment on this right now...

Ill be back...lol


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Max, excellent work on the video and review. Thanks for posting it. 

I really wish I was able to shoot this bow yesterday alas it didn't happen.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Oh boy...I dont have time to even comment on this right now...
> 
> Ill be back...lol


Do us all a favor and don't.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Angles in relation to what exactly?
> 
> It doesn't look like the pad is providing a nice flat landing surface to me.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with enkriss on this one. I would bet money that in 2018 you will see those limb stop pads gone and the limb stops directly hitting the limbs.Elite will re-work the cams so the stops hit the limbs bringing back the old Elite valley we are used to. I am holding off until next years release to see if they do this and have that typical Elite valley before i buy one!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

trial153 said:


> Do us all a favor and don't.


Lol... i know its beyond ur type... dont feel bad


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> To bad its not a fix. It does not work to well when you back the limb bolts off you lose the little valley you had to begin with. The loading is completely different on these split limbs.
> 
> It was not a well thought out "fix". They should of either moved the DS slot on the mod or kept it solid limbs.
> 
> ...


Add a few twists to the cables...all bows should be retuned after adjusting anything anyway...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> Add a few twists to the cables...all bows should be retuned after adjusting anything anyway...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add a few twists to the cables to increase draw weight to a bow you just backed the limb bolts off to decrease the draw weight....


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Use your brain instead of eating up all the BS that is spewed.


Some of us don't need to act like we know everything about everything. 

its ok though, I understand bud


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Add a few twists to the cables to increase draw weight to a bow you just backed the limb bolts off to decrease the draw weight....


Minimal weight increase with a twist or two. Have you ever messed with increasing valley? It has very little effect on draw weight before you get desirable increase in valley and letoff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Only reason i see the "limb pads" as a bad aid fix, is because there is plenty of other compnays running spit limbs and limbs stops.....with no limb pads...lain:


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

How much of hit do you think elite will take this year cause of thier pricing?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I bet tsilvers was one of the people arguing that solid limbs were better, more durable and cost more to make before Elite made the change to splits. It wouldn't matter what Elite did or said he would be caught hook line and sinker. It amazes me that someone can be such a fan boy they become blind to the obvious.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

bowtech2 said:


> How much of hit do you think elite will take this year cause of thier pricing?


In stores they are about the same price as other companies. All companies have MSRP over $1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like its time for us to start paying for the big shooters. LOL


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

dnv23 said:


> I bet tsilvers was one of the people arguing that solid limbs were better, more durable and cost more to make before Elite made the change to splits. It wouldn't matter what Elite did or said he would be caught hook line and sinker. It amazes me that someone can be such a fan boy they become blind to the obvious.


The other side of the coin are people saying prime is cutting edge technology, which I agree, but previously speak of solid limbs as old technology. It is just a website, best to not read too far into


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

bowtech2 said:


> How much of hit do you think elite will take this year cause of thier pricing?


The consensus on AT is that we only make up about 2-3% of Archers. But whether we make up 2-3% or 80-90% of archers, we can look at AT as a sample group of Archers. Usually any poll only includes a sample group to develop an average for analysis. So, with what I have seen on recent threads, more than half (probably closer to 75%) of AT'ers are unhappy with Elite's pricing and let-off/valley issue and have stated they will purchase other than Elite. 

So the question is....*.can AT be considered a sample group of Archers worldwide? *

If the answer is *yes*, then I think Elite is in for a rough year.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

COArrow said:


> The other side of the coin are people saying prime is cutting edge technology, which I agree, but previously speak of solid limbs as old technology. It is just a website, best to not read too far into


Lol... I love it!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Angles in relation to what exactly?
> 
> It doesn't look like the pad is providing a nice flat landing surface to me.
> 
> ...


Ok.. u seem to be a little confused... and certaintly full of speculation... i honestly am baffled by some of ur comments.. u either really are having a tough time grasping the concept in whole or simply on the Elite bashing train like a few of the other superstars who post Elite threads.. at this point im leaning toward the latter.. Somehow you come on here posting a bunch of drivel and try to present it as factual when u havent got a clue.. u begin by telling us "ill tell you what happened" and start this rant about how the engineers at elite actually screwed up the designs of these cams and in turn had to piece together a quick fix because they were actually suppose to release them earlier in the fall so they hurried up and rushed a quick fix .. what? Then when someone addressed the idea behind them you chose to continue down this road.. personally i dont care wether you agree or disagree.. simple fact is your argument is entirely speculative and baseless with no data to back it up.. dont come on here pretending like ur in the know... and fyi.. i guessing moving the draw slot on a cam and handful of modules concentric to the axle hole on the cam isnt that big of a deal.. I havent looked in great detail yet but dont see any reason Elite could not have postioned it to land on the belly of the limb.. other than the fact it would land on the contoured face which is quite obvious.. maybe they did try this and it presented consistency problems.. or didnt like the way it interacted with the angle.. or perhaps wasn't the feel they were looking for... as mentioned before solid limb elite stops land on a flat area of the limb which sees little work... like you im speculating.. but it makes much more sense to provide a postive stop that remains isolated and consitent... juat because no one else hasnt "done it" doesnt make it wrong... some of the Elite bashers crack me up... they cry fowl when Elite uses proven design concepts others have used then turn around and cry fowl when they do something different...lol... for this complaint about decreasing valley as u back the limbs out... not a clue what ur talking about... ill leave that to someone who actually has one of these bows and can comment on it... so.. carry on enkriss... just dont expect all of us to jump aboard


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

dnv23 said:


> I bet tsilvers was one of the people arguing that solid limbs were better, more durable and cost more to make before Elite made the change to splits. It wouldn't matter what Elite did or said he would be caught hook line and sinker. It amazes me that someone can be such a fan boy they become blind to the obvious.


Brilliant.. you know so much


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Ok.. u seem to be a little confused... and certaintly full of speculation... i honestly am baffled by some of ur comments.. u either really are having a tough time grasping the concept in whole or simply on the Elite bashing train like a few of the other superstars who post Elite threads.. at this point im leaning toward the latter.. Somehow you come on here posting a bunch of drivel and try to present it as factual when u havent got a clue.. u begin by telling us "ill tell you what happened" and start this rant about how the engineers at elite actually screwed up the designs of these cams and in turn had to piece together a quick fix because they were actually suppose to release them earlier in the fall so they hurried up and rushed a quick fix .. what? Then when someone addressed the idea behind them you chose to continue down this road.. personally i dont care wether you agree or disagree.. simple fact is your argument is entirely speculative and baseless with no data to back it up.. dont come on here pretending like ur in the know... and fyi.. i guessing moving the draw slot on a cam and handful of modules concentric to the axle hole on the cam isnt that big of a deal.. I havent looked in great detail yet but dont see any reason Elite could not have postioned it to land on the belly of the limb.. other than the fact it would land on the contoured face which is quite obvious.. maybe they did try this and it presented consistency problems.. or didnt like the way it interacted with the angle.. or perhaps wasn't the feel they were looking for... as mentioned before solid limb elite stops land on a flat area of the limb which sees little work... like you im speculating.. but it makes much more sense to provide a postive stop that remains isolated and consitent... juat because no one else hasnt "done it" doesnt make it wrong... some of the Elite bashers crack me up... they cry fowl when Elite uses proven design concepts others have used then turn around and cry fowl when they do something different...lol... for this complaint about decreasing valley as u back the limbs out... not a clue what ur talking about... ill leave that to someone who actually has one of these bows and can comment on it... so.. carry on enkriss... just dont expect all of us to jump aboard


You obviously would score very low on any kind of aptitude or cognitive thinking test.

Its a lost cause trying to explain anything to you.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> You obviously would score very low on any kind of aptitude or cognitive thinking test.
> 
> Its a lost cause trying to explain anything to you.


The feelings mutual... its become pretty apparent u dont know much about bows either...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> The feelings mutual... its become pretty apparent u dont know much about bows either...


Great design... who was the designer Mickey Mouse?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Great design... who was the designer Mickey Mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a solid come back... ur floundering now...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> Thats a solid come back... ur floundering now...


Adding you to my block list.

You are a clueless fanboy. Enjoy your koolaid!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

enkriss said:


> Adding you to my block list.
> 
> You are a clueless fanboy. Enjoy your koolaid!


Thx... but i dont even shoot an Elite... yet...lol

Dont be all butt hurt because i dont agree with you..


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Wow. The stop when it contacts takes no more than 1/8''. 
It could land on a perfect circle and there'd be no difference v/s hitting flat. 

Just another gimmick/fix to make it look like cutting edge tech.
Sad part, some take it as that.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Ok.. u seem to be a little confused... and certaintly full of speculation... i honestly am baffled by some of ur comments.. u either really are having a tough time grasping the concept in whole or simply on the Elite bashing train like a few of the other superstars who post Elite threads.. at this point im leaning toward the latter.. Somehow you come on here posting a bunch of drivel and try to present it as factual when u havent got a clue.. u begin by telling us "ill tell you what happened" and start this rant about how the engineers at elite actually screwed up the designs of these cams and in turn had to piece together a quick fix because they were actually suppose to release them earlier in the fall so they hurried up and rushed a quick fix .. what? Then when someone addressed the idea behind them you chose to continue down this road.. personally i dont care wether you agree or disagree.. simple fact is your argument is entirely speculative and baseless with no data to back it up.. dont come on here pretending like ur in the know... and fyi.. i guessing moving the draw slot on a cam and handful of modules concentric to the axle hole on the cam isnt that big of a deal.. I havent looked in great detail yet but dont see any reason Elite could not have postioned it to land on the belly of the limb.. other than the fact it would land on the contoured face which is quite obvious.. maybe they did try this and it presented consistency problems.. or didnt like the way it interacted with the angle.. or perhaps wasn't the feel they were looking for... as mentioned before solid limb elite stops land on a flat area of the limb which sees little work... like you im speculating.. but it makes much more sense to provide a postive stop that remains isolated and consitent... juat because no one else hasnt "done it" doesnt make it wrong... some of the Elite bashers crack me up... they cry fowl when Elite uses proven design concepts others have used then turn around and cry fowl when they do something different...lol... for this complaint about decreasing valley as u back the limbs out... not a clue what ur talking about... ill leave that to someone who actually has one of these bows and can comment on it... so.. carry on enkriss... just dont expect all of us to jump aboard


I bet when you start moving he draw stops for letoff, you ran into consistency problems on the angled limb. You make very valid points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

frog gigger said:


> Wow. The stop when it contacts takes no more than 1/8''.
> It could land on a perfect circle and there'd be no difference v/s hitting flat.
> 
> Just another gimmick/fix to make it look like cutting edge tech.
> Sad part, some take it as that.


Where's that emoji... you know the one with the little dude slapping himself in the head... im starting to believe Elite is simply guilty of designing a product that is simply to complicated for select few...lol..


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Wow. The stop when it contacts takes no more than 1/8''.
> It could land on a perfect circle and there'd be no difference v/s hitting flat.
> 
> Just another gimmick/fix to make it look like cutting edge tech.
> Sad part, some take it as that.


I think that's giving it too much credit. This was a nothing more then a band aid to prevent over rotation. You have cams and limbs that aren't compatible. Hence the stop.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Adding you to my block list.
> 
> You are a clueless fanboy. Enjoy your koolaid!


Crybaby can't take the heat? Just block people instead. Wimp. You must shoot a Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> Crybaby can't take the heat? Just block people instead. Wimp. You must shoot a Hoyt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...really? Coming to defend your boyfriend? That's cute...

For the record I shoot an e35 at the moment.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

trial153 said:


> I think that's giving it too much credit. This was a nothing more then a band aid to prevent over rotation. You have cams and limbs that aren't compatible. Hence the stop.


so are the limb stops themselves a band aid? BC they stop the cam from locking up and they have had the stops since the inception. Now you have an issue with it?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Went to an archery sight and a cat fight broke out!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Where's that emoji... you know the one with the little dude slapping himself in the head... im starting to believe Elite is simply guilty of designing a product that is simply to complicated for select few...lol..


No, the design is too complicated for Elite to figure out that's why they had to throw a band aid on their boo boo. Maybe they need to hire KS back because they are obviously needing some help with the split limbs working with the cams. I'm sure they have an excuse for why the valley dissappears when you turn the poundage down too.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

dnv23 said:


> No, the design is too complicated for Elite to figure out that's why they had to throw a band aid on their boo boo. Maybe they need to hire KS back because they are obviously needing some help with the split limbs working with the cams. I'm sure they have an excuse for why the valley dissappears when you turn the poundage down too.


Brilliant... again...lol... why do u even bother


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Lol...really? Coming to defend your boyfriend? That's cute...
> 
> For the record I shoot an e35 at the moment.


Don't know the guy. Just laughing at your anger and wimpy attitude. You must shoot a Hoyt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Next year, limb legos to adjust let off. Revolutionary! Just snap another one on or remove one to get the perfect let off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

iceman14 said:


> Next year, limb legos to adjust let off. Revolutionary! Just snap another one on or remove one to get the perfect let off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Irish66 said:


> so are the limb stops themselves a band aid? BC they stop the cam from locking up and they have had the stops since the inception. Now you have an issue with it?


Limb stop by design contact the limb, stopping the rotation of the cam that is their function . And when one spends 1300 on bow it isn't an realistic expectation for the cam/ stops to be compatible with the limbs without having to build it up with a screwed on piece of plastic because the angle is incorrect. If you built that bow in the basement with spare parts i would praise your creativity for finding a fix to make it work. However if your producing a product for sale a premium price it should designed and produced correctly from the start.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> Next year, limb legos to adjust let off. Revolutionary! Just snap another one on or remove one to get the perfect let off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They will go to hybrid cams and dump the 2 track....:zip:


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> No, the design is too complicated for Elite to figure out that's why they had to throw a band aid on their boo boo. Maybe they need to hire KS back because they are obviously needing some help with the split limbs working with the cams. I'm sure they have an excuse for why the valley dissappears when you turn the poundage down too.


Can't see that as an improvement. I'm responsible for there being bigger pockets on the Perfexion from 2015. 
Great designer this was.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> Next year, limb legos to adjust let off. Revolutionary! Just snap another one on or remove one to get the perfect let off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or just move draw stops...oh wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

trial153 said:


> Limb stop by design contact the limb, stopping the rotation of the cam that is their function . And when one spends 1300 on bow it isn't an realistic expectation for the cam/ stops to be compatible with the limbs without having to build it up with a screwed on piece of plastic because the angle is incorrect. If you built that bow in the basement with spare parts i would praise your creativity for finding a fix to make it work. However if your producing a product for sale a premium price it should designed and produced correctly from the start.


This one is a bit slow... apologies in advance...


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

trial153 said:


> Limb stop by design contact the limb, stopping the rotation of the cam that is their function . And when one spends 1300 on bow it isn't an realistic expectation for the cam/ stops to be compatible with the limbs without having to build it up with a screwed on piece of plastic because the angle is incorrect. If you built that bow in the basement with spare parts i would praise your creativity for finding a fix to make it work. However if your producing a product for sale a premium price it should designed and produced correctly from the start.


fair enough


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Why are some of you getting so mad at Elite's new bows. It's obvious you guys don't like them and have no desire to shoot them. But you guys are getting so worked up. I can't believe grown men let a new bow get to them this much. What a bunch of cry babies. Maybe you guys could get together and protest that it must be Trumps fault with the rest of the cry babies .


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a question? How did elite do in Paris??? Where can I get the full results??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

lee31 said:


> Why are some of you getting so mad at Elite's new bows. It's obvious you guys don't like them and have no desire to shoot them. But you guys are getting so worked up. I can't believe grown men let a new bow get to them this much. What a bunch of cry babies. Maybe you guys could get together and protest that it must be Trumps fault with the rest of the cry babies .


Were no mad at the new bows... Were disappointed in the company that many of us loved and were very loyal too jacked their prices up by a ridiculous number... I know many kinda felt it was a slap in the face... There were a lot of guys (myself included) that were super excited to see what they came up with and BAMM they raised prices to a level that most feel is ridiculous 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

johncraddock445 said:


> Were no mad at the new bows... Were disappointed in the company that many of us loved and were very loyal too jacked their prices up by a ridiculous number... I know many kinda felt it was a slap in the face... There were a lot of guys (myself included) that were super excited to see what they came up with and BAMM they raised prices to a level that most feel is ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've been shooting Elites since 2007. Owned quite a few of them. Yeah the price increase sucks but they do look like good bows. Most guys on here are bashing them and they haven't even shot them yet. But they seem to know more about the bows than Elite themselves. Then when someone disagrees with another it turns into a name calling ***** fest. That's the part that makes me scratch my head it's just a bow if you don't like it don't shoot it l. No need to loose sleep over it.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I shoot elite myself and have owned a bunch starting with the envy.

I find it interesting some of you take pointing out an obvious design flaw as bashing.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

lee31 said:


> Yeah I've been shooting Elites since 2007. Owned quite a few of them. Yeah the price increase sucks but they do look like good bows. Most guys on here are bashing them and they haven't even shot them yet. But they seem to know more about the bows than Elite themselves. Then when someone disagrees with another it turns into a name calling ***** fest. That's the part that makes me scratch my head it's just a bow if you don't like it don't shoot it l. No need to loose sleep over it.


They were probably the same guys saying how Elite was still in the dark ages and they are going to be left behind. Now they make changes and all they can do is B***h about the changes pricing blah blah blah

GET A LIFE
AND t


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

rsully661 said:


> I got a question? How did elite do in Paris??? Where can I get the full results??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brady Ellison and cousins made it to the medal rounds, and Hannah Bartos and Roy Green(youth) I'm sure they would have all beaten me  
Cant say that several Americans did as well as they have in the past, not just Elites guys

https://worldarchery.org/


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I shoot elite myself and have owned a bunch starting with the envy.
> 
> I find it interesting some of you take pointing out an obvious design flaw as bashing.


Not arguing if it is or isn't. All I'm saying is guys you involved ***** back and forth like it's a big deal. Your not gonna change John Does mind and he isn't going to change yours. But you guys just keep *****ing back and forth. We are all archers so why not just be glad that we have as many choices as we do. Not everyone is going to like the same stuff.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

johncraddock445 said:


> Were no mad at the new bows... Were disappointed in the company that many of us loved and were very loyal too jacked their prices up by a ridiculous number... I know many kinda felt it was a slap in the face... There were a lot of guys (myself included) that were super excited to see what they came up with and BAMM they raised prices to a level that most feel is ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Everyone's MSRP is around $1100. Elite just caught up with the market, where they had been lower for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

enkriss said:


> I shoot elite myself and have owned a bunch starting with the envy.
> 
> I find it interesting some of you take pointing out an obvious design flaw as bashing.


Have you shot them yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

huntbigb said:


> Everyone's MSRP is around $1100. Elite just caught up with the market, where they had been lower for years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They jumped their price 25% for no other reason then to be like the rest... Its still a 2 track binary... Other then a single cam its the most simple bow to make... Sure the riser looks a little more involved but I refuse to believe that by itself can account for the price hike...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redthecanuck (Jan 8, 2017)

I am new to archery, but I find it a bit strange when there is such arguments in this hobby. I have never experienced this with any archers I have been in contact with in person, but the moment you come online, it's insane. 

I never understood why a person would be loyal to a company, then defend them, or argue against another brand. Maybe people are trying to subconsciously justify their purchases. 

From what I understand, you should just shoot everything before buying anything. It seems like many people on here dont do that, and just run to a specific brand. 

I have a Stinger X (since I am new to the hobby) but have recently shot the Halon 32, Halon 6, Energy 35, Impulse 34 and 31, Evolve 35, BR33 and Defiant. 

After speaking with the owners of the pro shop off and on for the last few weeks, they told me they feel there is very little difference between solid and split limbs in 2017. They mentioned that bows with split limbs always sell better, especially to newer archers, and so do bows with large dual cams.

Of everything I shot, the Halon 32 and the Impulse 34/31 felt the best by far to me. I will be picking between the two next tuesday. The only downside is the Halon 32 is $300 more expensive, but is not $300 better in my personal opinion. But I plan to shoot them again before purchase. 

In this sense, I can understand anger at their price hikes. I can get the Impulse,energy,synergy for $1099 (CAD), but the new option bows are almost $1600. The Halon 32 is $1399. Basically, even if I equally liked an option bow as much as I do a Halon 32, I would certainly go for the cheaper model. It may be a real danger they price themselves out of the market. That said, price adjustments are easy enough. 

I may be new to archery, but the loyalty seems to be very similar to my field (IT/computers). My only advice is never be loyal to a company, because a company will NEVER be loyal to you.


----------



## 57Tacoma (Sep 15, 2016)

Sadly, I have to agree with you.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

johncraddock445 said:


> They jumped their price 25% for no other reason then to be like the rest... Its still a 2 track binary... Other then a single cam its the most simple bow to make... Sure the riser looks a little more involved but I refuse to believe that by itself can account for the price hike...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


7075 aluminum is more expensive...lots more machining costs more. Roller guard more expensive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Redthecanuck said:


> I am new to archery, but I find it a bit strange when there is such arguments in this hobby. I have never experienced this with any archers I have been in contact with in person, but the moment you come online, it's insane.
> 
> I never understood why a person would be loyal to a company, then defend them, or argue against another brand. Maybe people are trying to subconsciously justify their purchases.
> 
> ...


I'm defending elite, yet currently shoot a different brand. I find it frustrating for people to insult something without really knowing why the change was made. Half of these people bashing the bows have never even shot them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

They're cool bows, I bet they shoot awesome, and I don't really care about any designs that could either be bandaids or intentional. But the price is just too much for what it is. I've been thinking about getting a new hunting bow this year and would've definitely considered them around the $1k mark. They're kind of like the gearhead bows, they're sweet, but not that sweet. If these were priced at 950-1050 this thread would've gone in a totally different direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

huntbigb said:


> 7075 aluminum is more expensive...lots more machining costs more. Roller guard more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many other manufacturers use that without the street price of $1200.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Ryjax said:


> Many other manufacturers use that without the street price of $1200..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, but Elite was $999 before and increased production cost quite a bit. Had to make up margin somewhere. Everyone freaked out when Prime launched their bows at $999 MSRP. Now look, everyone is higher than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> They're cool bows, I bet they shoot awesome, and I don't really care about any designs that could either be bandaids or intentional. But the price is just too much for what it is. I've been thinking about getting a new hunting bow this year and would've definitely considered them around the $1k mark. They're kind of like the gearhead bows, they're sweet, but not that sweet. If these were priced at 950-1050 this thread would've gone in a totally different direction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what they are selling for. Shops are well below MSRP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

huntbigb said:


> That's what they are selling for. Shops are well below MSRP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1200 here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> 1200 here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then that shop is selling for msrp. I've heard and seen shops closer to $900


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

huntbigb said:


> Then that shop is selling for msrp. I've heard and seen shops closer to $900
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably no competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

huntbigb said:


> Then that shop is selling for msrp. I've heard and seen shops closer to $900
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1299 is MSRP... I've been to 4 shops all $1200. Dealer cost is near $1000. That's comparable or more than dealer cost on a Hoyt Carbon. I don't really care what they changed.. none of it should put the cost close to a Carbon bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> $1299 is MSRP... I've been to 4 shops all $1200. Dealer cost is near $1000. That's comparable or more than dealer cost on a Hoyt Carbon. I don't really care what they changed.. none of it should put the cost close to a Carbon bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dealer cost is supposedly around $920ish. I dont know how shops can sell them for less than that.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Dealer cost is supposedly around $920ish. I dont know how shops can sell them for less than that.


i dont think they do, at this point im pretty sure people just lie about the prices they to feel special, or they have a different deal worked out that lowers the price they pay and just dont explain things well. Every time someone comes on and says they have brand X bow for $799 over in the middle of nowhere Kentucky i always just assume they are lying.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Dealer cost is supposedly around $920ish. I dont know how shops can sell them for less than that.


Ahhh ok I wasn't told an exact number just that it was near $1000. 
I don't see how they can either and keep their lights on...unless they are selling 100+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

enkriss said:


> Dealer cost is supposedly around $920ish. I dont know how shops can sell them for less than that.


Wow.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i dont think they do, at this point im pretty sure people just lie about the prices they to feel special, or they have a different deal worked out that lowers the price they pay and just dont explain things well. Every time someone comes on and says they have brand X bow for $799 over in the middle of nowhere Kentucky i always just assume they are lying.


So was I lying when a shop near me sold the Impulse for $799? The options are going for less than $1000 in some places


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

huntbigb said:


> So was I lying when a shop near me sold the Impulse for $799? The options are going for less than $1000 in some places
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guy is selling them for 1099, I think it has to do with what part of the country you live in. For example I live in a state that our government is brutal in business and likes to tax them very high. They also like to have a high sales tax and income tax. So maybe some can sell at a lower price than others. 

Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a couple business rationals to seeing the Elite's at $950 -$999 at some locations

1. Shops have dedicated customers and brand specific fan boys. Take a hit this year because my dedicated Elite purchasers buy a new bow every year.
2. Run it as a "loss leader" and make up the difference on accessory sales.
or
3. They realize that if they don't cut cost now and try to sell Elite's at too high a price, then they will be sitting on the stock come November next year. They will then have to slash prices and sell for a loss to make room for 2018 inventory. Better to sell now at just above even as opposed to taking up shelf space all year long and lose more in the long run.

Smaller shops will suffer the most.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

mmiela said:


> My guy is selling them for 1099, I think it has to do with what part of the country you live in. For example I live in a state that our government is brutal in business and likes to tax them very high. They also like to have a high sales tax and income tax. So maybe some can sell at a lower price than others.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


Yeah true. I do know that here in Oklahoma, there are massive shops that sell high volume and competition between shops is very high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Dealer cost is supposedly around $920ish. I dont know how shops can sell them for less than that.


This is correct, between 920 and 930 for my dealer.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

brendan's dad said:


> There is a couple business rationals to seeing the Elite's at $950 -$999 at some locations
> 
> 1. Shops have dedicated customers and brand specific fan boys. Take a hit this year because my dedicated Elite purchasers buy a new bow every year.
> 2. Run it as a "loss leader" and make up the difference on accessory sales.
> ...


At some point inventory just siting on the wall needs to be turned back into money. If I was an Elite dealer and had a lot of inventory and I thought I would have trouble moving the bows I would turn my inventory back to $$$. then buy something that I thought would move inventory better.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> So was I lying when a shop near me sold the Impulse for $799? The options are going for less than $1000 in some places
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it cant be ruled out.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> it cant be ruled out.


Well I'm not lying. I bet you never thought you could buy any of the 2016 elites for $800 did you? Have you ever thought hat dealers get volume discounts to get dealer cost down? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

They are $1200 here and probably are that high due to no competition for them. I make annual trips to Minneapolis and usually stop at a few archery shops when I go. I will check to see if there is a price difference between them. I have been looking at buying an Elite for sometime and the local shop just got an Option 6 and 7 in so will go shoot them along with the impulses to see which i like better. They have the impulses discounted to $750 right now


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> it cant be ruled out.


Markup on accessories is absurd. I know for a fact many shops in my state make nothing to very little in bows just to get people in their store to buy accessories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Wow.


Exactly what i said when I seen the dealer sheet...



dnv23 said:


> This is correct, between 920 and 930 for my dealer.


Some are a little lower (not much) or even higher depending on dealer level :mg:



I think maybe the ones being sold for "$900" could be the ones in the promo pack. I wasnt privey to those prices but was at an understanding that they were significantly cheaper.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> Markup on accessories is absurd. I know for a fact many shops in my state make nothing to very little in bows just to get people in their store to buy accessories.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dealers can definitely sell at a loss if thats what they want to do, but saying a one-off transaction is representative of the price for a product is misleading. These are $1000+ bows and referecing the price of a 2016 has no bearing on this. I wasn't even referencing you specifically, but your butt hurt over it. move on.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> dealers can definitely sell at a loss if thats what they want to do, but saying a one-off transaction is representative of the price for a product is misleading. These are $1000+ bows and referecing the price of a 2016 has no bearing on this. I wasn't even referencing you specifically, but your butt hurt over it. move on.


You quoted my post...and I'm not butt hurt. But the market here in Oklahoma is much more competitive than elsewhere. I was at a shop the other day where every flagship bow was over $1000. Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, all around the $1050-$1150 mark. How is elite's price that much worse than the rest of the market? It just blows my mind that people are pissed about the cost of elites when they are about the same as other flagships...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

I am very surprised Elite would put out a bow with any possible outcome like this. They have grown with a reputation of solid no nonsense bows at a reasonable price. 

This is a departure from that model that has brought them a long way with a very dedicated base.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Michshooter said:


> I am very surprised Elite would put out a bow with any possible outcome like this. They have grown with a reputation of solid no nonsense bows at a reasonable price.
> 
> This is a departure from that model that has brought them a long way with a very dedicated base.
> 
> ...


Have you shot the new ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, so I called the shop that had them listed at $899...that was a mistake in their pricing because the manager didn't know what their cost was yet. They are selling for $1099


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> Ok, so I called the shop that had them listed at $899...that was a mistake in their pricing because the manager didn't know what their cost was yet. They are selling for $1099
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. i didnt quote you.
2. i accept your apology.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> 1. i didnt quote you.
> 2. i accept your apology.












1. You DID quote me.
2. I accept your apology.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> 1. You DID quote me.
> 2. I accept your apology.
> 
> 
> ...


you do realize you were quoting me in your post first, right? like serious?


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

huntbigb said:


> You quoted my post...and I'm not butt hurt. But the market here in Oklahoma is much more competitive than elsewhere. I was at a shop the other day where every flagship bow was over $1000. Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, all around the $1050-$1150 mark. How is elite's price that much worse than the rest of the market? It just blows my mind that people are pissed about the cost of elites when they are about the same as other flagships...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are missing the point, the masses don't believe Elite should cost the same or more than a Hoyt, Matthews or PSE. If Elite want to put themselves into that market class, then they are going to have a tough times with sales.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

huntbigb said:


> It just blows my mind that people are pissed about the cost of elites when they are about the same as other flagships...
> 
> You keep talking and defending but you are consistently wrong. They absolutely do NOT "Cost" about the same. I have it on a couple of sources and it's been validated here numerous times that dealer "COST" is $175-250+ more than every other flagship from every other brand. And you even proved yourself wrong on the consumer pricing end when you called the dealer and actually got the facts on their Option pricing. The fact that you may be able to find some one off dealer who is willing to sell an option at no margin or a loss doesn't change the broad based reality that they COST way more and, on average, the consumer cost will be significantly higher (unless you would have us all believe that dealers across the country are going to be willing, for some completely illogical reason, to sell elite bows at a significantly lower margin than every other brand they sell).


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

brendan's dad said:


> I think you are missing the point, the masses don't believe Elite should cost the same or more than a Hoyt, Matthews or PSE. If Elite want to put themselves into that market class, then they are going to have a tough times with sales.


The masses? I find Elite to be superior to Mathews and PSE. And they are definitely better than the Defiant 30. I have never heard anyone buy Hoyt fanboys claim that Elite makes an inferior bow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> you do realize you were quoting me in your post first, right? like serious?


I do realize that. But you suggested I was lying about what the 2016s were going for. I quoted a dealer when quoting the price for the '17s. They have increased their prices after that initial quote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

huntbigb said:


> Have you shot the new ones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not and don't need to for what i am talking about. I am sure they are great bows (especially when maxed out ). 

What I am saying is elite has always put out a product with very few things people could make waves with. There tech was always no-nonsense very durable with out sticky pads to fix any issue. 

Put on what has always been by bow standards a reasonable price and they created a very loyal base and as they themselves stated growing sales record.

This has not Rolled out like any other elite line. People in the past may have said there new bows didn't have any crazy innovations but in my opinion solid year by year improvements have done them very well. 

This seems to me like they rushed to come out with something new and different for them. This has not been there style in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Predator said:


> huntbigb said:
> 
> 
> > It just blows my mind that people are pissed about the cost of elites when they are about the same as other flagships...
> ...


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Michshooter said:


> I have not and don't need to for what i am talking about. I am sure they are great bows (especially when maxed out ).
> 
> What I am saying is elite has always put out a product with very few things people could make waves with. There tech was always no-nonsense very durable with out sticky pads to fix any issue.
> 
> ...


Change or get left behind🤡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Michshooter said:


> I have not and don't need to for what i am talking about. I am sure they are great bows (especially when maxed out ).
> 
> What I am saying is elite has always put out a product with very few things people could make waves with. There tech was always no-nonsense very durable with out sticky pads to fix any issue.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, but everyone wanted to see something completely new and now that it came, they are tearing it apart. And I don't even shoot Elite anymore, I don't even think they are the best bows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

huntbigb said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > You realize there are many stores selling them for initially the same price. Halon 32, PSE Evolve, Hoyt Defiant, Bowtech Reign, Prime Cyntergy all within $100 dollars of each other. This fact cannot be denied. Now I admitted I was wrong, but the dealer in fact DID have an initial/temporary price tag of $899 on the Options. That is a fact
> ...


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

rsully661 said:


> huntbigb said:
> 
> 
> > I can honestly see this as true, I personally still haven't got the new price sheets and dealer info like every year previous, had to call in to find out from customer service 2 days after release. So if he figured the same prices than it's very likely.
> ...


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder how many Hoyt Fanwimps would get pissed if someone started revealing how crappy the Defiant Pro 30 is. I hated that bow. Hoyt people can't fathom that Hoyt would ever put out an inferior product


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh and not to mention the abomination that is the $1500 PSE carbon air with Evolve cams. That bow is terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Michshooter said:


> I am very surprised Elite would put out a bow with any possible outcome like this. They have grown with a reputation of solid no nonsense bows at a reasonable price.
> 
> This is a departure from that model that has brought them a long way with a very dedicated base.
> 
> ...


This should've been the main point of this thread!! The arguments back and forth the last few pages should focus right here. 
The faithful elite blue collar shooters are being fazed out. Athens bows will begin to get a lot more looks this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i think the new Elits look really nice, i also dont care how much they are, at this point im in it for the lolz. also, everyone accepts your apology for being wrong for three pages then dismissing it.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

huntbigb said:


> Well I'm not lying. I bet you never thought you could buy any of the 2016 elites for $800 did you? Have you ever thought hat dealers get volume discounts to get dealer cost down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this is true it is the exception not the rule. Elite made all their dealers sell the 2016 bows for 899 and they cannot advertise for Less without getting a strike or getting their dealership taken away.... Same applies to the'17 bows... If dealer cost is 920 (over 200 higher than last year) elite isn't going to set their mandatory cost any less than 1099

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

johncraddock445 said:


> If this is true it is the exception not the rule. Elite made all their dealers sell the 2016 bows for 899 and they cannot advertise for Less without getting a strike or getting their dealership taken away.... Same applies to the'17 bows... If dealer cost is 920 (over 200 higher than last year) elite isn't going to set their mandatory cost any less than 1099
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I know of two shops near me with listed prices that were $799 and $860. Elite knew about it. I don't believe it's a real threat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i think the new Elits look really nice, i also dont care how much they are, at this point im in it for the lolz. also, everyone accepts your apology for being wrong for three pages then dismissing it.


Don't believe I dismissed it...I merely stated the facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

huntbigb said:


> I know of two shops near me with listed prices that were $799 and $860. Elite knew about it. I don't believe it's a real threat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again... The exception not the rule... We were threatens to having our dealership taken for pricing a bow to a guy for 825 over the phone and it getting back to elite... To make up the difference we priced them at 899 then threw in 1 doz of arrows

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i think the new Elits look really nice, i also dont care how much they are, at this point im in it for the lolz. also, everyone accepts your apology for being wrong for three pages then dismissing it.


You realize I could have never verified my story with the dealer, and I never had to openly admit I made a mistake. If I was dismissing it, I would have never mentioned I was wrong. No apologies needed from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i think the new Elits look really nice, i also dont care how much they are, at this point im in it for the lolz. also, everyone accepts your apology for being wrong for three pages then dismissing it.


You realize I could have never verified my story with the dealer, and I never had to openly admit I made a mistake. If I was dismissing it, I would have never mentioned I was wrong. No apologies needed from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> Don't believe I dismissed it...I merely stated the facts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please state your facts that were accurate when you posted them. i'll wait.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> i think the new Elits look really nice, i also dont care how much they are, at this point im in it for the lolz. also, everyone accepts your apology for being wrong for three pages then dismissing it.


You realize I could have never verified my story with the dealer, and I never had to openly admit I made a mistake. If I was dismissing it, I would have never mentioned I was wrong. No apologies needed from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> please state your facts that were accurate when you posted them. i'll wait.


Well, the fact that the dealer quoted me that price. And the fact that in earlier posts I did mention that it may have been a misquote. So there's that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

rsully661 said:


> This should've been the main point of this thread!! The arguments back and forth the last few pages should focus right here.
> The faithful elite blue collar shooters are being fazed out. Athens bows will begin to get a lot more looks this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your last sentence is a very strong possibility. I know I am looking at different bow manufacturers for the first time in 7 years


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Irish66 said:


> Your last sentence is a very strong possibility. I know I am looking at different bow manufacturers for the first time in 7 years


I switched to Xpedition this year and am very pleased


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> You realize I could have never verified my story with the dealer, and I never had to openly admit I made a mistake. If I was dismissing it, I would have never mentioned I was wrong. No apologies needed from me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its ok, it just took you this long to realize what we all knew. we have accepted your apology and you dont have to feel bad.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> its ok, it just took you this long to realize what we all knew. we have accepted your apology and you dont have to feel bad.


And what is that? That all bows are around that $1100 msrp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

huntbigb said:


> I switched to Xpedition this year and am very pleased
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model Xpedition? I really like what they are doing at Xpedition.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

dnv23 said:


> What model Xpedition? I really like what they are doing at Xpedition.


I'm shooting an Xcentric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Can't see that as an improvement. I'm responsible for there being bigger pockets on the Perfexion from 2015.
> Great designer this was.


Ah...yes! Nothing like metal shaving coming from you limb pockets and a cable eating ghetto ATR.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Irish66 said:


> Your last sentence is a very strong possibility. I know I am looking at different bow manufacturers for the first time in 7 years


Ditto.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I still don't get where some of you guys are coming from. Hoyt didn't lose all their customers when they launched their high end carbon bows because they still had their everyday aluminum series. Elite has introduced a new high end bow and still has their everyday series for the guys that don't want to get the top of the line. They still have the Impulse series, the E35, and the new Tempo. And to be honest the new Tempo is a sleeper of a bow. People are so focused on the fact that Elite has come out with a new high end series that they have forgotten to take a look at the Tempo and shoot one. 

To be honest the die hard Elite guys wouldn't have liked the Option or the Revol even if it was the same price as the Tempo because it's not designed to be like them. It only has 75% letoff to begin with and not nearly the amount of valley as the other Elite bows. So even if it was cheaper than the Tempo the majority of Elite diehards wouldn't have liked them anyway. This is to appeal to a different crowd and customer base to give Elite a broader base of customer.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

huntbigb said:


> I'm shooting an Xcentric
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bowfreak said:


> I still don't get where some of you guys are coming from. Hoyt didn't lose all their customers when they launched their high end carbon bows because they still had their everyday aluminum series. Elite has introduced a new high end bow and still has their everyday series for the guys that don't want to get the top of the line. They still have the Impulse series, the E35, and the new Tempo. And to be honest the new Tempo is a sleeper of a bow. People are so focused on the fact that Elite has come out with a new high end series that they have forgotten to take a look at the Tempo and shoot one.
> 
> To be honest the die hard Elite guys wouldn't have liked the Option or the Revol even if it was the same price as the Tempo because it's not designed to be like them. It only has 75% letoff to begin with and not nearly the amount of valley as the other Elite bows. So even if it was cheaper than the Tempo the majority of Elite diehards wouldn't have liked them anyway. This is to appeal to a different crowd and customer base to give Elite a broader base of customer.


I shot the Tempo, it was terrible. My K34 that is cheaper puts it to shame in every way.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pbuck said:


> Ditto.


Tritto (just made that up) 

moving on






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

[QUOTE=ex
lololol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Tritto (just made that up)
> 
> moving on
> 
> ...


Lol

I've not yet totally given up since I haven't shot or seen the new ones but I'm looking around a lot more than I have for awhile.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> I shot the Tempo, it was terrible. My K34 that is cheaper puts it to shame in every way.


You mean it was terrible for you. right? BC I doubt that its a terrible bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> I shot the Tempo, it was terrible. My K34 that is cheaper puts it to shame in every way.


7" bh impulse 34.

I had 2 impulse 34s last year. I had a love hate relationship with that bow. I thought it was an decent bow. A little short on valley compared to other elites I owned.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Irish66 said:


> You mean it was terrible for you. right? BC I doubt that its a terrible bow.:darkbeer:


It was a terrible shooting experience for me, yes. That's a couple minutes of my life I will never get back, I haven't slept well ever since.:shade:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Bowfreak said:


> I still don't get where some of you guys are coming from. Hoyt didn't lose all their customers when they launched their high end carbon bows because they still had their everyday aluminum series. Elite has introduced a new high end bow and still has their everyday series for the guys that don't want to get the top of the line. They still have the Impulse series, the E35, and the new Tempo. And to be honest the new Tempo is a sleeper of a bow. People are so focused on the fact that Elite has come out with a new high end series that they have forgotten to take a look at the Tempo and shoot one.
> 
> To be honest the die hard Elite guys wouldn't have liked the Option or the Revol even if it was the same price as the Tempo because it's not designed to be like them. It only has 75% letoff to begin with and not nearly the amount of valley as the other Elite bows. So even if it was cheaper than the Tempo the majority of Elite diehards wouldn't have liked them anyway. This is to appeal to a different crowd and customer base to give Elite a broader base of customer.


Good post. Look how many bows Hoyt offers. There's a bow for almost every taste.
I don't like the price of the new line anymore than anyone else, but I can still buy an Impulse if I choose.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Tritto (just made that up)
> 
> moving on
> 
> ...


Quadritto. (Made up as well)


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

.......,


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Give it a rest guys. You have made your point


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

36 pages of price pissing and moaning. The off-season is now in full swing.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

nicko said:


> 36 pages of price pissing and moaning. The off-season is now in full swing.


Ha! Nailed it, best post this entire thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG_E_83 (Jun 25, 2016)

huntbigb said:


> The masses? I find Elite to be superior to Mathews and PSE. And they are definitely better than the Defiant 30. I have never heard anyone buy Hoyt fanboys claim that Elite makes an inferior bow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't consider elite being superior to pse especially with pse bringing out their ecs cam bows 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if this thread will make it as long as the levi one.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Irish66 said:


> Give it a rest guys. You have made your point


X2 ON THIS it is what it is let it rest


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

BIG_E_83 said:


> I wouldn't consider elite being superior to pse especially with pse bringing out their ecs cam bows
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


It's all opinion. But I absolutely hated the Carbon Air ECS. Absolute piece of crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

BIG_E_83 said:


> I wouldn't consider elite being superior to pse especially with pse bringing out their ecs cam bows
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


But it's interesting that PSE became more "Elitelike"...high letoff, big valley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> But it's interesting that PSE became more "Elitelike"...high letoff, big valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elite wasn't the first to do so.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

huntbigb said:


> But it's interesting that PSE became more "Elitelike"...high letoff, big valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're correct, all relative to one's opinion. I however, think PSE's ECS cams are awesome, 10x smoother than the Impulse cams, and Elites 2017 cams. Oh, and PSE's Evolve risers are 7075 series aluminum, just like elite has done for 2017 bows, but PSE didn't hike their prices up 200-300$. Just my opinions and observations however.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Elite wasn't the first to do so.


Who started it? Elite's popularity came from their "shootability" which is literally letoff and valley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> You're correct, all relative to one's opinion. I however, think PSE's ECS cams are awesome, 10x smoother than the Impulse cams, and Elites 2017 cams. Oh, and PSE's Evolve risers are 7075 series aluminum, just like elite has done for 2017 bows, but PSE didn't hike their prices up 200-300$. Just my opinions and observations however.


When did PSE switch the riser material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> You're correct, all relative to one's opinion. I however, think PSE's ECS cams are awesome, 10x smoother than the Impulse cams, and Elites 2017 cams. Oh, and PSE's Evolve risers are 7075 series aluminum, just like elite has done for 2017 bows, but PSE didn't hike their prices up 200-300$. Just my opinions and observations however.


The ECS cams are very similar to The Darton cam design. I would bet they are paying them royalties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

At the shop yesterday, held a couple of the new Elites...my opinion - I don't like the new grips...they feel boxy. Then I shot a Bowtech Reign 6.....pretty sure that's my next bow...wow is all I can say.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

turkeygirl said:


> At the shop yesterday, held a couple of the new Elites...my opinion - I don't like the new grips...they feel boxy. Then I shot a Bowtech Reign 6.....pretty sure that's my next bow...wow is all I can say.


I didn't really like the grip at first either, but when I shot it, it grew on me. The grip design makes it very difficult to torque the bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

huntbigb said:


> The ECS cams are very similar to The Darton cam design. I would bet they are paying them royalties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Irish66 said:


> huntbigb said:
> 
> 
> > The ECS cams are very similar to The Darton cam design. I would bet they are paying them royalties
> ...


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Irish66 said:
> 
> 
> > huntbigb said:
> ...


----------



## BIG_E_83 (Jun 25, 2016)

huntbigb said:


> When did PSE switch the riser material?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pse started using 7075 when the DNA came out 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG_E_83 (Jun 25, 2016)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> You're correct, all relative to one's opinion. I however, think PSE's ECS cams are awesome, 10x smoother than the Impulse cams, and Elites 2017 cams. Oh, and PSE's Evolve risers are 7075 series aluminum, just like elite has done for 2017 bows, but PSE didn't hike their prices up 200-300$. Just my opinions and observations however.


PSE even has a $800 bow that uses 7075 aluminum 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

huntbigb said:


> The ECS cams are very similar to The Darton cam design. I would bet they are paying them royalties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet you're right, If I'm not mistaken, alot of companies pay Darton royalties lol.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I bet you're right, If I'm not mistaken, alot of companies pay Darton royalties lol.


from what I have read this is true. a lot more than people think!


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I bet you're right, If I'm not mistaken, alot of companies pay Darton royalties lol.


Almost everyone I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Good read...

Looks really familiar...

http://www.archeryaddix.com/forums/...geance-done-way-make-rev-cams-work-cheap.html


----------



## HDstandard08 (Dec 21, 2010)

[emoji897]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lets get this to 100!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I only paid $850 for my old i34 last year.
View attachment 5436066


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Good read...
> 
> Looks really familiar...
> 
> http://www.archeryaddix.com/forums/...geance-done-way-make-rev-cams-work-cheap.html


I did that when I franked a matrix with Bionix 2 cams. 
It worked, but it's shade tree mechanic engineering.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Seriously dedicated people on this thread.


----------

